# Inglot Cosmetics - European/Polish brand



## mae13 (Apr 1, 2006)

So an Inglot stand-alone store just opened in my local mall (Fairview in the West island of Montreal) and I went in to have a look. It was crazy busy, so i didn't have a chance to test too much, but I did have a general look-around.

The packaging and presentation is VERY similar to MAC - black, sleek, with tester units for everything. It also looks like they have more stuff that MAC has (definately more nail polish), with a broad range of both neutrals and vibrant colors. I was really pretty impressed by the color selection.

They also have a palette for 16 pans - when you first purchase it is about 85$, and you can refill the pans for 4.50$ or so (the eyeshadow pots are about 14$, and both pans/pots are twice the size of MAC.)  All CAD pricing. Generally speaking, it's about 10 to 30% cheaper than MAC.

I didn't have a chance to test anything extensively, and since this is an entirely new line on this side of the ocean, I'm wondering if any European folks have had a chance to test this stuff out. I know it's originally from Poland, so I'm not sure what sort of distribution they have in the EU, but any input would be welcome.


----------



## JJones (Apr 2, 2006)

-


----------



## mae13 (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, I sucked it up and decided to buy that 85$ palette. It's a bit of a bite in the wallet at first, since they don't give you the option of buying just the palette (which is 12$) and then adding pans over time. However, you can buy refill pans for 4.50, so I guess it works out. Still, I hope they change this policy.

Anyway...I'm pretty happy with my selection, I got a lot of neutrals and a good selection of plums/purples.

I think I'm going to go back for some lip glosses. I sniffed all the lip products and they all smell delicious. Not cloying candy, just freshly sweet and nice.

I also found another link, this one is the official NA one, though I think they're still working on it. At least you have an idea of what the store and selection looks like.

http://www.inglotcanada.com/


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 6, 2006)

deleted


----------



## mae13 (Apr 6, 2006)

I sampled some of the nail polish and this is some darm sturdy polish, let me tell you. I work in a bookstore, so my nails and hands get the worst sort of abuse, but with just one coat I'm a week in without chips. The colors are really incredible too, such a range. They're a little steep at 10$ CAD, but I think I'm willing to spring for one or two every month or so.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Inglot*

These stores are opening everywhere..and I swear I feel like I am walking into MAC everytime.....They even have a picture of an eyeshadow at the bottom of their window that reads (no joke ) "AMC"
The whole design is arranged like at MAC's with black, very minimal packaging...The "artists" too are are suppose to dress in black like at MAC....This store started out in Polland I think, and is now spreading EVERYWHERE in North America....You can sure bet the people at MAC are pissed....Its a total copy of every concept MAC has ever thought of...I'm not sure if people are buying into it but it's annoying to see what an "inyourface" copy of MAC this new "professional" makeup brand is...


----------



## alurabella (Aug 28, 2006)

Whaaa??? I've never heard of them. That's rediculous...


----------



## Lalli (Aug 28, 2006)

website? pics? i wana seeeeeeee


----------



## Katura (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't find much about them on Google....hmmm


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Aug 28, 2006)

I found a Canadian website for them... 

inglotcanada.com


Hmmm.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 28, 2006)

even though the site says it'll be in metrotown by december, it's already there.  i've seen it. i just walked by it and didn't go in. it was.......creepy.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to actually be in the store but I've passed by it and it looks exactly like MAC products. They're basically using MAC's edge, like the bright colours, and trying to play that up. I'm not sure if it'll work because there are two MACs nearby anyway and it is a bit more expensive than MAC.


----------



## diesel (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually if you get a palette, the eyeshadows are $5, blushes $10, etc. I don't think you can claim that MAC has rights over bright colours... there are plenty of other companies that also use bright colours such as MUFE. The quality is not as high as MAC, but I don't see anything inherently wrong with the company. In fact they have many more interesting colours than MAC, some neat duotones.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *diesel* 
_Actually if you get a palette, the eyeshadows are $5, blushes $10, etc. I don't think you can claim that MAC has rights over bright colours... there are plenty of other companies that also use bright colours such as MUFE. The quality is not as high as MAC, but I don't see anything inherently wrong with the company. In fact they have many more interesting colours than MAC, some neat duotones._

 
I know MAC doesn't have any rights over bright colours and such, but it's kind of like something that makes them stand out from some other brands. 

I saw some prices for a few products and they were pricier. I can't remember what it was now.


----------



## Katura (Aug 29, 2006)

I want to see a site so I can see these colors and brose products!

no fair...


----------



## SonicYouth (Aug 30, 2006)

There's one here in Montreal. I've been there once, and got out as quickly. It kinda feels cheap (in the bad way) to me.They have lots of e/s colors, but not as pigmented as MACs.. And even tho they are copying MAC, they don't have as much as products neither (ie. no creams, no brushes, etc..). And let's not talk about the girls who work there... The one who talked to me didn't know a thing about makeup ^^ haha.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 1, 2006)

The store looks overwhelming if its cheap people will flock to it I guess.


----------



## you.nique (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

hi there girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm so glad to hear that you have a pro-16 pallette! i work for INGLOT and so far canada has been so awsome with the arrival our company. it's a very competitive industry, but we are quickly gaining new clients from all across canada! we have been in NA for about 10 months now, and have about 9 stores across the country. we also just opened our doors to the UK and australia. the company itself though has been in poland for 26 years! if you have any questions about INGLOT or our products please feel free to ask


----------



## redambition (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

my aunt raves about Inglot polishes - and that is coming all the way from Poland! I also remember seeing some in my mothers collection ages ago.

you.nique - where in Australia are there Inglot stores? I am sure my mother would love to be able to get her hands on Inglot stuff over here! edit: i've found the australian website - www.inglot.com.au... the store is in castle hill)


----------



## mae13 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

The polishes really are very good, and the color selection is crazy huge.


----------



## you.nique (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

i've been told that the australian website is the most informative out of all the websites they have so far. our website (canada) is still a work in progress. but if anyone has any questions about the product, the best way to get answers would be to check out a store near you


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

I think this line was sold at one point here in Switzerland. I wasn't all that impressed with it. The Inglot store had just opened up in the Place Montreal Trust in Montreal before I left and I remember going in there but not purchasing anything. They did have an impressive selection though! Let us know how you like the products. What's the pigmentation / lasting power like?


----------



## Willa (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

I went to the one in Place Montreal Trust.
The sellers are some kind of...snobish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also think that their foundation bottles are VERY similar to Chanel
Too expensive...


----------



## Calhoune (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

I went to some Inglot stores while I was in Poland and wasn't impressed at all, I went to one in Cracow and one in Zakopane, and even though they have a huge selection of colors, they all managed to look the same to me. The triple shadows that they had were all the same shade of blues, greys or browns no variation at all.
The glosses smelled nice but texture and ability to stay put was so so. And lipgloss is the only product where they don't have 1209381348 shades.

Even though they had alot of colours, there were none that appealed to me. A friend of mine bought a trio eyeshadow and was really disappointed with the pigmentation, not to mention that one pan just fell out the same they she bought it o.o

Even though all this, the plus was that thethe prices were AMAZING in the Poland stores, me being used to Overpriced with an capital O. Still didn't get anything >__>


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

OOO I love Inglot. One store  opened in Ottawa, and I also shelled out the 85$ for the pallet on my second trip there. I'm quite impressed. I do enjoy that the refils are only 4.50$ (also if you want to get your friends pans you can for 4.50$ too which is nice). The websites for them suck though they really need to hire a new designer.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

The stuff looks interesting, I wish they had one here.


----------



## cyens (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Mac didnt invent make up or bright colors.

If there is new companies that are cheaper then mac, why not. Mac is getting slowly overpriced.

Nyx, inglot or any other company that releases great products for lower prices, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

I guess I just don't see it but I really don't think they're that much like MAC. Yes they're a cosmetic company so they're going to have products that are simmilar it happens in every industry. Just because one company's simmilar to another doesn't mean it's copying from them. When you walk into the store the set up is nothing like MACs, I wish I had pictures to show. Price wise to MAC it's simmilar maybe a little bit cheeper but you get more product. I was pretty impressed with the colour range (way more really bright and outrageous colours) and quality of the e/s. The three non-pan eyeshadows I have were in clear packaging and the pallet is black. So many companies use black as packaging so I dont really think you can use that against them. Also wearing black to work? That's very standard for a lot of work places whether it's in the MU industry or not.


----------



## user79 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

I've been to the store in Montreal when I lived there, it just opened up. There were a lot of people inside, I guess people were curious. I didn't buy anything though.They have a huge colour palette, not sure about the quality though...


----------



## indianfire (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alurabella* 

 
_Whaaa??? I've never heard of them. That's rediculous..._

 
Inglot is the bigest Polish makeup brand, their eyeshadows are made with this same half-products as Chanel, this company is about 15 years and i know products from Inglot and I think this is quite good brand, the curiosity is that you can aplicate inglot eyeshadows dry or wet and they nail enamel is one of the best as i ever use, i'm an makeup artist and i really like inglot


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonicYouth* 

 
_There's one here in Montreal. I've been there once, and got out as quickly. It kinda feels cheap (in the bad way) to me.They have lots of e/s colors, but not as pigmented as MACs.. And even tho they are copying MAC, they don't have as much as products neither (ie. no creams, no brushes, etc..). And let's not talk about the girls who work there... The one who talked to me didn't know a thing about makeup ^^ haha._

 
I've seen their brushes.


----------



## redambition (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_These stores are opening everywhere..and I swear I feel like I am walking into MAC everytime.....They even have a picture of an eyeshadow at the bottom of their window that reads (no joke ) "AMC"
The whole design is arranged like at MAC's with black, very minimal packaging...The "artists" too are are suppose to dress in black like at MAC....This store started out in Polland I think, and is now spreading EVERYWHERE in North America....You can sure bet the people at MAC are pissed....Its a total copy of every concept MAC has ever thought of...I'm not sure if people are buying into it but it's annoying to see what an "inyourface" copy of MAC this new "professional" makeup brand is..._

 
erm, inglot has been around for ages. i remember my mother using inglot nail polish when i was little (she'd gotten her sister to get them in poland).

according to their website they've been around for more than 25 years.

it seems that they are now expanding. i'd be interested to see what the products are like.


----------



## cyens (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

more then 25 years? thats older then mac... lets see whos bitting who?


----------



## mae13 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

I started a topic on this line a while back. Mods, perhaps the two threads could be merged?

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=43279


----------



## kaichi (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

I was a faithful MAC customer, ( ithink i own every single eyeshadow and lipstick they had) no  joke, i was obsessed!
I still go there every once in a while; but I have to say; Inglot's makeup quality is much better than MAC's.
I have very sensitive skin (MAC's foundation would make me breakout like there was no tomorrow) and I have tried every single brand out there; the only foundation that I found that does not make me breakout is Inglot's, their makeup is all talc free and non comedogenic, same thing goes for all  their bronzers, great quality.
And I can say matter of factly that their prices are lower than mac's; don't get me wrong; I still love MAC, but lest just say I fond Inglot's nakeuo is a lot more "skin friendly"


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

i don't think you can criticize them too much for stealing MAC's ideas, considering i don't think half the world has even heard of this company. i certainly haven't, lol. is this just a canadian brand?


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_i don't think you can criticize them too much for stealing MAC's ideas, considering i don't think half the world has even heard of this company. i certainly haven't, lol. is this just a canadian brand?_

 
It's from Poland


----------



## hotti82 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

i love inglot! they just opened up in guilford mall in surrey and i've got to say that the pigments in the shadows are amazing and the colors go on true; as someone of color, that's important to me; not to mention that they're makeup artist discount doesn't cost you money, like MAC...i've loved MAC for years, but honestly, since Lauder took over, i'm unimpressed by the colors, collections and general wear of the products...GO INGLOT!! and why not, when you can get a palette of 16 shadows for $48 with your makeup artist discount...most of the girls at the bay where i work have already converted and i'm not far behind! love it!!


----------



## pinkspider (Apr 17, 2007)

*INGLOT Cosmetics*

I was in Ottawa today and discovered a new make up brand called INGLOT.  Judging by the product line and the aesthetic, this brand appears to be vying for the coveted MAC market.  The spectrum of colours seems to be competitive and pricing appears to be designed for the artist.  E/S are $15CDN each but if you buy a palette of 16, it becomes $4.50 each.  I haven't seen many other reviews of this brand online.  Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Holly (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: INGLOT Cosmetics*

There's already a post on this here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ghlight=inglot

and here:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ghlight=inglot


----------



## pinkspider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: INGLOT Cosmetics*

Sorry for the repeat.


----------



## pinkspider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Does anyone know if INGLOT offers a student artist discount?


----------



## maxcat (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Like their shadows alot, good color payoff... cannot effing *abide* the smell of their lip products... and many of their products (incl.their lippies)  have mineral oil which is just yuck.


----------



## you.nique (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indianfire* 

 
_Inglot is the bigest Polish makeup brand, their eyeshadows are made with this same half-products as Chanel, this company is about 15 years and i know products from Inglot and I think this is quite good brand, the curiosity is that you can aplicate inglot eyeshadows dry or wet and they nail enamel is one of the best as i ever use, i'm an makeup artist and i really like inglot_

 

hey thanks for backing up INGLOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's important as makeup artist not to stick to one specific makeup brand like some people do. just one little thing (they've been around for 26 years in poland not 15) hehe...anyway, before replying to any comments in RE: to inglot make sure not to say anything negative based on just your personal opinion. go to the store, try the products and see for yourself, it's a great company with good quality products that won't cost a fortune


----------



## you.nique (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkspider* 

 
_Does anyone know if INGLOT offers a student artist discount?_

 

hey,
yep they do give a student discount. you just need to go to one of the locations and fill out a form. also when you go there, make sure you have a photocopy of photo i.d, a photocopy of your student transcript/schedule, etc, and even a photocopy of your student i.d as well. there's no cost to you and it's valid until you graduate or for one year. whichever comes first. also...the discount is 30% which is pretty sweet!

any questions just ask


----------



## elisha24 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

I am really curious about this brand as we have just had one open in Melbourne, but it's a 45 min drive for me. Does anyone have pictures of any of the eyeshadows etc I am interested in some of the brighter coloured ones.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elisha24* 

 
_I am really curious about this brand as we have just had one open in Melbourne, but it's a 45 min drive for me. Does anyone have pictures of any of the eyeshadows etc I am interested in some of the brighter coloured ones._

 




this is my one pallet from them. I can do swatches of these and some others when I get back home from Vancouver if you want.


----------



## elisha24 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Wow a lot of those colours look very similar to mac ones! I would love to see what the colour pay off is like.


----------



## Juneplum (May 7, 2007)

knoxydoll i'd love to see some swatches in the swatch thread!


----------



## knoxydoll (May 7, 2007)

kk I'll be home in two days so I should be able to get some up on Thursday or Friday. I'm currently in Vancouver with only two MAC shadows and none of my Inglot stuff.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 10, 2007)

Okay so here are my swatches... Hopefully this works. 
I'm NW20 for reference and everything was taken with flash in natural light. Each colour was swiped up once and down once with a clean brush. I used Passionate from MAC to just show as a comparison (It was the first MAC shadow I grabbed)











Umm if anyone wants any other swatches I can do that too. I have two other Inglot shadows that aren't pictured in the swatches or the pallette.

Oh and 064, 018, 038, 045, and 990 are metalics. 944, 091, 924, 095, 094 are shimmery. The rest are matte.


----------



## elisha24 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks heaps, I really like the 094 and 991!


----------



## knoxydoll (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elisha24* 

 
_Thanks heaps, I really like the 094 and 991!_

 
094 is amazing I wear it a lot. 991 is orangey but not as orange as MAC orange. It's still pretty awesome though


----------



## makeuphore (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

If you did your research like a good makeup artist, you would know that Inglot was created at least 3 years prior to MAC.
I actually went into a store and asked questions about their product and have fallen in love with it.  In regards to what these girls wear... I am a makeup artist and have worn black for most counters I have worked for..  Is Armani, Presciptives, Bobbi Brown, Shiseido, Lancome and countless others copying MAC as well?  I'm also a musician... we wear black. Am I copying MAC when on stage performing Beethoven??  You might be pleasantly suprised at the quality of Inglot's products.  I used a pencil eyeliner and it stayed on longer than any MAC liner I've ever used.  While I love the work MAC does for fundraising for assisting the lives of people who suffer from HIV and AIDS through Viva Glam, I am personally dissapointed in the decline of their product since being taken over by Estee Lauder.  I'm sure that you are aware that MAC fluidline is using the same formula as Bobbi Brown's gel liner?  All I can say is do your research before you open your mouth.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_These stores are opening everywhere..and I swear I feel like I am walking into MAC everytime.....They even have a picture of an eyeshadow at the bottom of their window that reads (no joke ) "AMC"
The whole design is arranged like at MAC's with black, very minimal packaging...The "artists" too are are suppose to dress in black like at MAC....This store started out in Polland I think, and is now spreading EVERYWHERE in North America....You can sure bet the people at MAC are pissed....Its a total copy of every concept MAC has ever thought of...I'm not sure if people are buying into it but it's annoying to see what an "inyourface" copy of MAC this new "professional" makeup brand is..._


----------



## freckle queen (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonicYouth* 

 
_There's one here in Montreal. I've been there once, and got out as quickly. It kinda feels cheap (in the bad way) to me.They have lots of e/s colors, but not as pigmented as MACs.. And even tho they are copying MAC, they don't have as much as products neither (ie. no creams, no brushes, etc..). And let's not talk about the girls who work there... The one who talked to me didn't know a thing about makeup ^^ haha._

 
Inglot has brushes, is less expensive than MAC and the pigments in the shadows are actually better quality.  They last all day even if someone gets shiny throughout the day.  Inglot has been around longer than MAC as well.  Inglot also welcomes product suggestions from makeup artists.  Products are made to order and don't sit on a shelf in a warehouse so I think that is a bonus for the consumer.  I think you should give the line a chance without bias.  I love MAC but I won't stock my kit with as much as their products anymore after finding Inglot.  I think that everyone knows that a good artist uses products from all lines and not just one.


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2007)

I don't see why someone can't have a negative opinion on Inglot without being called a staunch defender of MAC and a basher or all other cosmetic lines. I use products from other lines as well, but I also wasn't impressed by Inglot when I was in their store. They are trying to go for a more high end look but the stuff is basically drugstore quality. It was even sold in inexpensive drugstore chains in Switzerland for a while. I didn't like the products...


----------



## makeuphore (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't see why someone can't have a negative opinion on Inglot without being called a staunch defender of MAC and a basher or all other cosmetic lines. I use products from other lines as well, but I also wasn't impressed by Inglot when I was in their store. They are trying to go for a more high end look but the stuff is basically drugstore quality. It was even sold in inexpensive drugstore chains in Switzerland for a while. I didn't like the products..._

 
If someone doesn't like Inglot that is fine.  I just felt like that other MUA didn't give it a chance.  There are many lines of makeup I don't like and others do but at least I've tried it.  I also don't call them copycats of other lines.  I went in the other day and asked what was in their cosmetics and they readily gave me an ingredients list.  I've used the Inglot priodcts on many people and they have all commented that they will buy our foundations over other high end brands because it feels softer and doesn't irritate their skin.
You're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine.  I at least did research into the company before talking about it.  That's all.  I think it was obvious that she is a staunch defender of MAC because she advertised her counter at MAC at some the mall she works at.  THat is poor taste and I hope she is reprimanded for it.


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 14, 2007)

Just bumping this because an Inglot store has opened up just around the corner from me.

Im wondering about the quality of the products Vs high end brands like MAC etc.

Im about to start at college for makeup art and I will be needing to build up a kit in the coming months. Is this stuff good enough for work like formals, proms, bridal etc? What about photography? Personally I like the sutff from what Ive seen but Im not a pro (yet) and would like a more educated oppinion.

Any an all help would be fantastic.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 21, 2007)

i just found a store in greenpoint, brooklyn, ny that sells Inglot. i purchased 2 shadows, each for 5 dollars US. i think that they are pretty good. the colors are nice and pigmented. and the price is pretty good too. i'd like to try the polishes, next time i'm in ny i'll give it a try.

anyone know if they can be ordered online anywhere? i'm not having luck with google searches.


----------



## Ella_ (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I bit the bullet and went in to buy some stuff. I got myself 3 of their pigments and their foundation primer.

Ive got to say Im really impressed with the quality of the products I bought. The pigments are gorgeous on and unlike MAC pigments they dont irritate, burn or leave my lids flakey. And theyve got a pretty close dupe to my fave pigment - rose, so on that front Im a convert.

Their primer is good too. It does everything a good primer should do and it doesnt have the sparkles that Prep&Prime has, its also almost $20 cheaper (Aussie prices). So again a convert.

Im heading back in on payday to pick up a brush belt I ordered for college($50 for one that looks EXACTLY the same as the MAC one) and to have a look at their lipsticks and nail polishes. They didnt have the lippies I was interested in stock when I was there last but I did try some other shades and the texture along with the staying power was great. I might even try their foundations when Im out of my SFF.

No doubt i'll report back once Ive tried some more products.


----------



## shiningb3b3 (Jun 26, 2007)

wait,so 85 dollars is for the palette AND the 16 shadows come with it? =D


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shiningb3b3* 

 
_wait,so 85 dollars is for the palette AND the 16 shadows come with it? =D_

 
Yup! and refills (pans) after that are only 10$ or something like that. I think regular shadows are 14$.


----------



## enviable (Jul 5, 2007)

As much as i love mac, i cheated today..after fiddling around in the store for about an hour, i couldn't believe how well pigmented their eyeshadows were...every color is rich and intense? i love mac but i couldn't leave this store without buying anything, especially for the cheap price tag and great colors...i will definitely be returning..

i got the 16 palette for $88 CND and two 5-pro palettes for $15 each.. sorry for the huge pictures..
without flash





with flash




without flash




with flash


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enviable* 

 
_As much as i love mac, i cheated today..after fiddling around in the store for about an hour, i couldn't believe how well pigmented their eyeshadows were...every color is rich and intense? i love mac but i couldn't leave this store without buying anything, especially for the cheap price tag and great colors...i will definitely be returning..

i got the 16 palette for $88 CND and two 5-pro palettes for $15 each.. sorry for the huge pictures..
without flash

with flash

without flash

with flash_

 
Could you possibly name (number) the colours? Some of those I may have to go pick up.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 5, 2007)

Swatches! Please, please????


----------



## enviable (Jul 6, 2007)

same picture again but numbered as requested by knoxydoll...





here are some swatches but really the lighting in my room and my webcam do not do these colors justice. they are much brighter..


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 6, 2007)

Last night I went and tried out some of their lipsticks and nail polishes.

Again, Im impressed. I got myself 2 lippies - a red and a HOT pink, and one nail polish - black with bright purple shimmer.

Im going back next week for some more lipsticks because there are 3 other reds I want - a girl can NEVER have too many red lippies, and I want to try some of their frost lippies as well as their nudes.

I'll post swatches later tonight when I get my camera back off my partner.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm headed to Toronto this month just to go to their store.  I have a friend who has used this product for years and she swears by it.


----------



## Reddevil (Jul 28, 2007)

Inglot is a new store struggling to make it in the Canadian market that is dominated by MAC. Everyone here seem to worship MAC and they do have some decent product but are definitly not the best in the industry. As make-up artists and people who love make-up we should be embracing new companys trying to make it in the business. So what if they look kinda like MAC and they kinda have similar packaging. How many make-up retailers have Black packaging? I can think of many. They have been around for over 20 years and obviously are doing something right and have good products otherwise they wouldn't be in Canada with all there stores.


----------



## Reddevil (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuphore* 

 
_If you did your research like a good makeup artist, you would know that Inglot was created at least 3 years prior to MAC.
I actually went into a store and asked questions about their product and have fallen in love with it. In regards to what these girls wear... I am a makeup artist and have worn black for most counters I have worked for.. Is Armani, Presciptives, Bobbi Brown, Shiseido, Lancome and countless others copying MAC as well? I'm also a musician... we wear black. Am I copying MAC when on stage performing Beethoven?? You might be pleasantly suprised at the quality of Inglot's products. I used a pencil eyeliner and it stayed on longer than any MAC liner I've ever used. While I love the work MAC does for fundraising for assisting the lives of people who suffer from HIV and AIDS through Viva Glam, I am personally dissapointed in the decline of their product since being taken over by Estee Lauder. I'm sure that you are aware that MAC fluidline is using the same formula as Bobbi Brown's gel liner? All I can say is do your research before you open your mouth._

 
I couldn't agree more


----------



## prettipolish (Aug 5, 2007)

I can not stand inglot or whatever, I walked into the one at metrotown trying to test out a eye shadow and I ask the make up artist what is the quality like, and how does it compare to mac, nars, or stila
SHE HAD NEVER EVEN HEARD OF STILA OR NARS!


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_OOO I love Inglot. One store  opened in Ottawa, and I also shelled out the 85$ for the pallet on my second trip there. I'm quite impressed. I do enjoy that the refils are only 4.50$ (also if you want to get your friends pans you can for 4.50$ too which is nice). The websites for them suck though they really need to hire a new designer._

 
Could you please explain this 4.50 for a refill business? I mean, if I don't purchase the palette, can I just buy the refill pans separately for 4.50? Or do I have to show them that I actually own a palette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok so I live in Ottawa and I have been to their store a few times.... At first I was browsing through the colors and thought that although they have quite a broad range of selections, the colors weren't all that exciting.. for example they don't have many colors that have some kind of interference, which I love to have.. After returning a few times I did manage to notice a few decent colors.. I bought like one eye shadow and one trio... The quality I would say is below that of MAC, but way above that of drugstore brands.. 

The trio I got seems to really impress some people, although I find the colors quite subtle.. In the pan it's green/pink/purple.. but when you put it on your lid the pink becomes greenish, the green becomes pinkish, and the purple becomes yellowish, but depending on the angle you can still somewhat see the original color! Not bad, MAC doesn't make those.... What I'm disappointed with is that I've been using them wet, and there seems to be rust that's starting to build up around the edges (wtf!).. This has never happened with any shadow before!!

They do have brushes too, by the way, and they've recently come out with pigments! Overall I do encourage stores like this one to break MAC's monopoly over cool makeup!


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 6, 2007)

Im slowly becoming an Inglot junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I now have 2 of their freedom system palettes - the large and small. Ive got a decent range of shades in both, some mattes, 'velvets' (yeah Im using MAC terms) and frosts. I also have one duo tone shadow, a beautiful white that flashes gold in the right light. I want to get some more of the duo tone shadows and probably will later this week.

I also have 6 blushes, 3 matte and 3 neutral. I love them, beautiful to apply, look amazing on and are well pigmented. 

Ive already raved about their lippies and pigments, but Im now in love with their highliter bricks and Im tempted to try their bronzing bricks as well.

If I get the chance to do it I'll take some pics of my stuff tonight - everything but the lippies because Ive paletted those.


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyMartini* 

 
_Could you please explain this 4.50 for a refill business? I mean, if I don't purchase the palette, can I just buy the refill pans separately for 4.50? Or do I have to show them that I actually own a palette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok so I live in Ottawa and I have been to their store a few times.... At first I was browsing through the colors and thought that although they have quite a broad range of selections, the colors weren't all that exciting.. for example they don't have many colors that have some kind of interference, which I love to have.. After returning a few times I did manage to notice a few decent colors.. I bought like one eye shadow and one trio... The quality I would say is below that of MAC, but way above that of drugstore brands.. 

The trio I got seems to really impress some people, although I find the colors quite subtle.. In the pan it's green/pink/purple.. but when you put it on your lid the pink becomes greenish, the green becomes pinkish, and the purple becomes yellowish, but depending on the angle you can still somewhat see the original color! Not bad, MAC doesn't make those.... What I'm disappointed with is that I've been using them wet, and there seems to be rust that's starting to build up around the edges (wtf!).. This has never happened with any shadow before!!

They do have brushes too, by the way, and they've recently come out with pigments! Overall I do encourage stores like this one to break MAC's monopoly over cool makeup!_

 

i'm also from Ottawa. the refills are $4.50 each when you get your palette, $10 (or $11, i cannot remember) each after that.

inglot actually carries a lot of dual chrome colors, but they look really flat in the pan, so if you try swatching them on your hands you may be suprised. they have about 10 different colors that look like plain white in the pan, but flashes different colors when you swatch them (think pink opal and vanilla pigments). they look gorgeous over dark shadows and eyeliners

i'm not really impressed with their brushes b/c the shadow brushes are a little too big and not stiff enough for me (i think you can get a discount when you buy a bunch of them) and the pigments are quite moist, so they stick to the skin nicely even without a base, but you get 1/3 of the product for the same price as MAC pigments


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 6, 2007)

I love duo tone colors.. I think I'll go back and check them out with this in mind... Very interesting..


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

Oooh, I heard about this cos I work with a bunch of Polish girls and one of them said she bought a bunch of stuff at Inglot when they were in Poland for a month. Any US stores yet??


----------



## Ralen81 (Aug 8, 2007)

I visited the Inglot in Metrotown on Saturday and wasn't overly impressed.  I found that a lot of their e/s were chalky, sort of a matte texture with pearl mixed in, and they just didn't go on very smooth.  Some were nicer though.  But overall, there just wasn't any that I had to own.  Maybe my m/u collection has just grown too big, but they just didn't have anything I didn't already own.  Any WHY do they sell 50 shades of light pink lipstick???  Without a single lavender, purple, or plum?

I did like the loose e/s though.  Very richly pigmented and it went on super smooth, but at $22 a pop, I passed.

The only thing I bought was a super shimmery liquid liner.

Also, I just have to say that both MAs working looked awful.  One had super bright turquoise e/l on and it looked super cool except that it was creased in a mirror reflection on her eyelids.  It certainly didn't make me want to by it.


----------



## mental (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty much same story as Ralen81. I went to the metrotown one yesterday and found the perfect colour for a nude eyeshadow base (160), I went to ask for help and took one look at the sales girl and walked out. Her makeup was GROSS. Black eyeliner that has bled everywhere, it looked really dirty. Maybe she does not use Inglot  or maybe she is just really bad with makeup, who knows but I ain't buying makeup she sells.


----------



## makeupislove (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mental* 

 
_Pretty much same story as Ralen81. I went to the metrotown one yesterday and found the perfect colour for a nude eyeshadow base (160), I went to ask for help and took one look at the sales girl and walked out. Her makeup was GROSS. Black eyeliner that has bled everywhere, it looked really dirty. Maybe she does not use Inglot  or maybe she is just really bad with makeup, who knows but I ain't buying makeup she sells._

 
yea I agree with you. me and a friend of mine went in to check out their products because their store looked so bright and modern but when one of the MA's approached us we both pointed out the exact same thing; how poorly her make-up was done. that was such a turn off for me so we just left.


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 11, 2007)

Yea it's true that they don't always hire the best MAs ever. They are usually helpful though, as long as you don't look them straight in the eyes.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 29, 2007)

Are there any of these in CA? Google search offers no results.


----------



## enviable (Aug 31, 2007)

i think they just started expanding in canada, nothing about the states yet..


----------



## dobedumb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *you.nique* 

 
_hi there girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm so glad to hear that you have a pro-16 pallette! i work for INGLOT and so far canada has been so awsome with the arrival our company. it's a very competitive industry, but we are quickly gaining new clients from all across canada! we have been in NA for about 10 months now, and have about 9 stores across the country. we also just opened our doors to the UK and australia. the company itself though has been in poland for 26 years! if you have any questions about INGLOT or our products please feel free to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I love inglot!!! i have their 16 pallette...the smaller pallette for 75...
and all of the freedom system pallettes that had the greens, blues, purples, pinks and browns........  its amazing


the lipstick is great also!!!!!!! not to mention the pigments


----------



## redambition (Oct 10, 2007)

Allllllrighty - an Inglot store opened up pretty close to me just last week and i've checked it out today. i had a great MA who was super helpful and happy to just spend time showing me everything. here's the reconaissance details:

she told me that their brushes are manufactured at the same place that does the MAC brushes. I checked out the brushes quite closely and this could well be true (i think it is). the ferrules are remarkably similar, the handles are of a similar quality, and most importantly, their kabuki brush looks identical to the MAC 182, and feels just as soft. i haven't felt a kabuki that soft anywhere else. because this is a new store, their display kabuki was still in new-ish condition. i've bought the kabuki so i'll have to report back. as an aside - the brushes are cheaper than MAC's, but the range isn't as extensive.

all the e/s i tested had good colour payoff and good texture. (they even have a red e/s - yay!) the best bit is the pro 5 freedom palette - the pans fit in the MAC palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you do need to add a magnet if you want to put an inglot pan into a MAC palette, as inglot have the magnet in the palette and make the pan out of metal to stick. 

i tried putting mac shadows in the pro 5 palette and it went ok - they didn't stick too well, but i'm guessing it's because i have really crappy magnets on mine (DIY pans from depotting). when i stuck an ELF e/s (pre-made pan) in there it didn't budge and stayed perfectly.

the pro 5 freedom palette itself is an absolute winner. the lid has a clear strip of plastic at the top which exposes what colours are stored in it. the rest of the lid is mirrored on the inside, and the palette has a space for a brush. inglot do sell a brush to fit, and i *think* that the 213SE or the 213SE that comes with the MAC holiday palettes would fit. I don't have a 213SE so i can't measure it. The SE length definitely fits, but the 239SE is too bulky and the lid won't close. the pro 5 freedom palette can be bought separately, but they don't really tell you this, they try and make you buy it filled with e/s.

i've tried their foundation and received a sample - it's not too bad, i'll see how it goes with a trial. their make up primer is perfect for me, but won't be for everyone as it's just a silicon-based clear gel.

especially for Lara: they do colour correctors in a creamy/liquidy form. it's more the consistency of moisturecover than select coverup, but it's still liquid.

all in all, i was pretty impressed with the product range they have available, their price is a bit cheaper than MAC (also good) and they're expanding so there are going to be more stores around soon. 

great, now i have a new makeup brand to be addicted to


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe there will be an Inglot at Chadstone for any Melbourne aussies who are interested. 
With all the replies here... now i really want to go check them out for myself


----------



## redambition (Oct 10, 2007)

chipmunkvoice - the MA i spoke to today said that they have plans for a total of 40 locations nationwide is Australia


----------



## Regalis (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettipolish* 

 
_I can not stand inglot or whatever, I walked into the one at metrotown trying to test out a eye shadow and I ask the make up artist what is the quality like, and how does it compare to mac, nars, or stila
SHE HAD NEVER EVEN HEARD OF STILA OR NARS!_

 
I obviously don't know where you're located, but I've been "into" cosmetics, mildly, for maybe a year and a half, two years, moreso in the last six months, and I only heard of stila ( as a brand, specifically ) maybe four months ago. So it could just be that. Also, it would seem that Inglot have a hiring policy towards their MA's that is somewhat more... relaxed than, say, M·A·C. Personally, I'm having a hard time judging a brand just because they have an employee who's a little ignorant of the other brands that exist in the world. *shrug*

Ella_ - you're located in Australia, yeah? What're the prices like over here? Last time I was down in Sydney visiting my mom I saw that an Inglot store had opened in Bondi Junction, but we didn't have much time to stop and look :{ however, I've just moved back into NSW ( from QLD D: ) so I sorta want to make the hour drive to go check it ouuuut.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah Im in Brisbane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The prices are pretty reasonable. Their pigments are $25 for 2grams which is expensive but I pay it because I react to every other pigment brand Ive tried - and the colour range and payoff is great too so to me its worth it.

Individual eyeshadow range from $19 to $25 - the $25 ones have more pigment in them. Hilight and bronzing powders are $32.95, lip products from memory were cheaper than MAC - all under $30, liquid liners were $20 and the palettes were $45 for a 5 shadow, $75 for the small freedom system and $160 for the large one.

Ive a bunch of Inglot stuff, I'll go hunting for my camera and take some pics of the stuff I have and do some swatches onto white paper.


----------



## Regalis (Oct 11, 2007)

Eee, ta for that. I think I want to get the freedom system... it's just the same colours as in the round pans in rectangular ones, yes/no? 

( As a sidenote, I just left Brisbane! My partner got a better job back home and I was pleased to go before the Queensland summer set in O.O did you get hit by that monster storm that smashed part of Brissy? )


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 11, 2007)

Not all the round shadows are available in the rectangular pans, there are about 8 or 9 duotone shades that arent available in the other pans. There are also a lot more shadows available in the rectangular pans than there are in the round ones too.

Also face powders and blushes are available in the freedom palettes, in 2 formulas - matte and lightly frosted.

I'll get the pics for you tonight, Im waiting on my camera batteries to charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no I didnt get the storms where I am, Im on the north of Brisbane out near Chermside. It was the western suburbs that got the thrashing, Indooroopilly and out near Kenmore got it really bad.


----------



## redambition (Oct 11, 2007)

welcome back to NSW regalis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(qld is good too, the summers are a killer though - not looking forward to going up there in january, i'm going to melt!)

i have to do some more snooping at inglot to figure out the e/s thing. the big pots seem to translate over to the rectangular shaped freedom system. the small round AMC pots translate over to the pro 5 freedom system. it's a pity the whole range doesn't come in all of the different sizes, there are some fab colours.

their foundation seems to be oil based, so it may not work out for me as my skin has issues with that stuff. the colour they gave me was also significantly darker than my MAC foundation... and it was their lightest shade. it's not looking good for the foundation, which is a pity because it's got good wear and is really smooth to apply.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 11, 2007)

I had a look on the backs of the pans in the freedom palettes I have are from both the regular and AMC range and the small round pans are marked as 'Shine'. There are some of the shine colours in the rectangular pans too but not all are available in those pans. I'll ask about it next time I pass the store and find out what the deal is with the different pan styles.

I have their liquid foundation, which I love, from memory its dimethicone based and not oil based. I need a new one soon so I'll check the ingredients list when I get the new one to be sure. The cream to powder foundations are really oily feeling though, pretty sure they are oil based - same with the cream blushes.

I'll ask for an ingredients list next time Im instore, the girls at my nearest store are pretty good about giving me the lists because theyve seen how seriously I react to certain products.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh and I'll have to post my swatches tomorrow, thunderstorms are messing with the power here and Im writing this on my sidekick / hiptop phone thingy..


----------



## Regalis (Oct 11, 2007)

Heh, thanks redambition. I liked QLD, but the summers killed me so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially the humidity - forget about wearing foundation when it's 35 C and 70% humidiy D:

I'm pretty happy with my foundation, for all that it's not a higher quality brand ( covergirl Trublend <333 never made me break out, and I've always gotten decent wear out of it ) so I'm not really fussed about looking for a new one at Inglot ( though that's not to say I won't pass up one that gives better wear. hmm ). I really do want to try their blushes and eyeshadows and brushes out though! 

@ Ella_ - Jesus, be safe :S there's been mention of how bad the weather up there in the news down here, so it must be pretty awful. ( and omfg sidekick? Are you with telstra, because I've heard vague things about it being a good deal, but I whenever I pass a telstra shop I forget to check it out )


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 18, 2007)

we have just recently had this store open up in my country.. i havent bought anything from them yet but i know many people who have & they really like it! they have gorgeous glitters & nail polishes =) the color selection is HUGE!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Oct 26, 2007)

I own a couple of Inglot product. 

I love the nail polish, they have a great color selection. I got one lip gloss, but it's really sticky, too bad because i loveeee the color! I tried their pressed powders and blushes but found them way too chalky for my taste. The eyeshadows were chalky also, but they never ever crease on me, so that's a big plus. I got a palette from them a while ago with eyeshadows, blush and pressed powder, but i think i'll change it to only eyeshadows. I think Inglot is fun for trying new colors (but don't worry MAC, I still love you hehe).

Here's my Freedom Palette:


----------



## sharon7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_ their kabuki brush looks identical to the MAC 182, and feels just as soft. i haven't felt a kabuki that soft anywhere else. because this is a new store, their display kabuki was still in new-ish condition. i've bought the kabuki so i'll have to report back. as an aside - the brushes are cheaper than MAC's, but the range isn't as extensive._

 
Hi

Can you tell me more about the brushes. I am from the UK and they havent opened their store yet. Do you have pics of the Kabuki brush.

Thanks


----------



## redambition (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi

Can you tell me more about the brushes. I am from the UK and they havent opened their store yet. Do you have pics of the Kabuki brush.

Thanks_

 
I don't have any pics of it yet - but I can take some this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post a link when I get them up.

I also have their powder brush and it is soft as. I've gone through so many powder brushes as I have sensitive skin and most of them hurt. This one is just perfect.

their foundation brush is also great. I've had it used on my face and it worked really well, and the bristles are nice and soft, yet still have enough stiffness to be able to work the foundation properly. I haven't bought it as I already have a foundation brush that I am content with.

I've played with some of their e/s brushes as well, but can't justify the purchases yet. they also seem to be quite good.


----------



## miss_emc (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if their make-up artist discount is available in Australia?


----------



## redambition (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_emc* 

 
_Does anyone know if their make-up artist discount is available in Australia?_

 
i was at inglot with a friend of mine today (she's an MA) and she asked this very question!

it's not available yet, but they hope to be able to offer it in the near future.

sharon7 - i am so sorry. i haven't forgotten about the photo. i had my brush all ready to photograph last weekend and my SO's flatmate had borrowed my camera... my camera lives at his house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i should have better luck this weekend.


----------



## sharon7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_sharon7 - i am so sorry. i haven't forgotten about the photo. i had my brush all ready to photograph last weekend and my SO's flatmate had borrowed my camera... my camera lives at his house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i should have better luck this weekend._

 

No worries though I did think you had forgotten lol!


----------



## amethystangel (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm going to check out this brand in Garden City tonight (Perth, Booragoon). Can't wait!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 21, 2007)

I just wanted to add that their cream blushes are amazing. Much better than blushcremes just because of the texture.


----------



## redambition (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_No worries though I did think you had forgotten lol!_

 
i have a brain like a sieve sometimes - so again, i'm sorry it's been delayed.

here's a pic saved in my member gallery for posterity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/gallery/files/2/...glotkabuki.jpg


----------



## sharon7 (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i have a brain like a sieve sometimes - so again, i'm sorry it's been delayed.

here's a pic saved in my member gallery for posterity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/gallery/files/2/...glotkabuki.jpg_

 

Thanks so much for that! i will def get it when I am back in London!


----------



## archangeli (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been curious about this brand since the company that I work for just did some advertising for them. I get a 15% discount here so I'm tempted to go to the First Canadian Place location in Toronto to check it out.


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 23, 2007)

Get the Kabuki brush. It's been said before it's the softest most amazing one I've ever used. I got two new shadows today too.


----------



## caralea (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, I'm new to the board.
Inglot recently opened up near me and I fell in love, mostly i was glad not to travel 2 hours in order to get good quality makeup.
I love the shadows, they come is so many awesome colours!!! The pigmentation of them is great and even without a base they wear all day without creasing. I have a pro5 atm which is doing me fine 
I also love their eye liners, they are so soft and they have better staying power than any I have ever used before, better than MAC's i'd say, even on the waterline. I like to set them with a similar colour dust of eyeshadow just to stop them creasing on hot days... but I havn't tried them without doing that so I'm not sure if they crease without 
Their foundation is great and stays on all day as long as you use a foundation brush to apply to get even coverage  same goes with their base.
Their brushes are so so so so soft, especially the powder and blush brushes


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 27, 2007)

I just discovered their store at Chadstone today and I was pretty impressed. You can put together some beautiful palettes with some of their offers, and for a really reasonable price. I didn't budget them in to my shopping expedition today since I didn't know they were there... but I ended up buying 4 of their fruity Funny glosses and I even got some pigment samples! The colours seem to have quite a good colour payoff and the staff were so nice and helpful. I'll be going back when I have more money for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**Update** I recently went back and purchased some of their pigments and while I was there the helpful sales assistant showed me a product they sell called Duraline which is used to turn any pigment or eyeshadow into a workable fluid that you can use to line the eyes. It's a clear, viscous liquid that comes in a little bottle with a really ingenious dispenser built in. You only need to use a tiny bit. Since she told me it was smudge proof, I decided to try it out on my lids as a base under my paintpots to see if my shadow would stay in place longer. Well I am happy to say that it sure as hell did! I walked home today as it was pouring down rain and I was soaked from head to toe... but my eyeshadow was still in place lol! There was no creasing. I also tried it out with my pigment and turned it into a gorgeous eye liner. I'm really pleased with their piggies, lip glosses and Duraline so far. I will continue to experiment with the Duraline as a base just to be sure it was not a fluke*


----------



## miss_dre (Nov 27, 2007)

I went to the INGLOT location at the Rideau Center, here in Ottawa, and the store looks very pretty! I bought a 5 shadow palette... and although there are some nice colors, I find that the pigmentation of them isn't all that great. I bought a liner brush there, and i love it! What I love about them though is how their brushes are not super expensive, and still relatively good! Other than that, meh... I'll stick to MAC,  but I might pick up a few colors from there once in a while if they jump out at me


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok so there's a store open in bluewater I have to go and see what the UK prices are like, I wish the websites (from any of the regions) were more informative but ah well. I doubt I'll pick up any brushes probably just eyeshadows, lipglosses, nail polishes and anything else that catches my eye; the packaging reminds me of GOSH cosmetics.


----------



## archangeli (Dec 10, 2007)

I went into their store and played with their foundations, eyeshadows and blushes. They have a lot of colours, but I wasn't amazed. 

I'm not about to give up my Dior foundation or my MAC eyeshadows but one thing I have to rave about is their nail polish!

I bought one of their "normal" ones (not the AMC line) and at first I was a bit annoyed that I had to apply 3 coats to get the same coverage I would with my Chanel nail polish, but 7 days later not a single chip!! The sales girl told me that the AMC line was a "treatment" nail polish and that I would only need 1 coat... which means I'd probably need 2 since I used 3 coats of their normal stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Usually (even with Chanel) I start chipping after about 5 days and by day 7 I have to take it off because I can't stand chipped polish. I bought shade 822 which is a nice creamy pink. Their shade selection is amazing!!

Update: Dec. 14, 2007

I went back and bought some more of their nail polishes today. As an experiment I changed the top coat I was wearing (Chanel) and used a cheap drug store one to see if the polish would still hold up and it did! 

I bought shade 184 - the colour of black cherries; 166 - a PERFECT pink to match my Nintendo DS Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; And shades 514 (from the AMC line) and 864 to do a french manicure later. 864 is a pink-toned ivory which is much less stark than plain white.

I played with the Rapid Dry Top Coat and the Diamond Top Coat in the store. The Rapid Dry is a thinner formula and I found the Diamond had a better shine, so I bought the Diamond Top Coat. The bottle says that it contains diamond dust to make your nails look more vibrant.


----------



## mypsalms (Dec 20, 2007)

For Inglot corious in Oz I know you could find them in many Westfield in Sydney. For more info go to I N G L O T


----------



## DaisyPie (Jan 2, 2008)

I went an Inglot store (Parramatta - Sydney) for the first time yesterday and oh my gosh - I'm in love! The colour selection available for the eye shadows was excellent and I love their 'Free System' palettes that lets you fit as many eye shadows / blush / powders etc in as you want. I purchased the biggest palette, and ended up getting 30 eye shadows for only AU$160 (AU$5.30 each!!)! 
Also the customer service was wonderful and the girls were very helpful - I'll definitely be shopping there again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a photo with flash and one without:


----------



## Patricia (Jan 8, 2008)

anyone in the UK that has tried this line can tell me what are the prices like? cheaper than MAC?


----------



## lian_qiu (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been to the store in Chadstone (Melbourne) a few times already. I bought the Duraline which was raved in here. It really does do what it claims. Makes color MUCH MUCH more vibrant and creamier. I tried it on some eyeshadows that were a little dry and chakly, and they are now much better. It also improves their lasting power. And I think the packaging is better than MAC's mixing medium. It's has a dropper thing which allows easy control over exactly how much product u want and no mess.

Now with the rest of their line. The packaging is along the same idea as MAC: professional, minimalist etc. However it definitely looks cheaper. The prices are lower, but not by THAT much. I noticed most of their powder eyeshadows and blushes have silver glitters (as oppose to fine shimmer) in them, unless it's a matte shade. Their pigments however are worth a try. Lots of good shades.

IMHO the biggest downfall of Inglot is their customer service. They are really pushy and as someone mentioned earlier they have this "I know it all" attitude. This definitely gives me incentive to spend my money elsewhere.

Anyway, long story short, I think Duraline is a must try, and maybe give the pigments a chance if u r into loose eyeshadow type products. Everything else seems passable to me.

HTH


----------



## anithepooh (Jan 12, 2008)

aw ! i've went to that store and bought several stuff here in montreal (( a lash curler which works WONDER ! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT )) a cream concealer and a cream foundation... 

i must say i loved the cream concealer too but I discovered one made by lancome and switch because i have detaned anyhow ! I was debating on new e/s purchase and stuff and went there to see their selection and was completely amazed by their freedom system and whatnot ! It seemed tricky though i mean it was so cheap ! so I just putted some on my hand and the color was really vibrant and everything and went home... now I went to shower and everything and realized that the colors are still there !!!! NOW IM IMPRESSED my cousin that is an avid fan of MAC loves INGLOT too and she showed me some of her shadows and whatnot and I LOVE IT ! im returning soon to buy the palets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ill come back with a review


----------



## deepblue (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Inglot cosmetics - Euro/Polish line new to NA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *you.nique* 

 
_hi there girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm so glad to hear that you have a pro-16 pallette! i work for INGLOT and so far canada has been so awsome with the arrival our company. it's a very competitive industry, but we are quickly gaining new clients from all across canada! we have been in NA for about 10 months now, and have about 9 stores across the country. we also just opened our doors to the UK and australia. the company itself though has been in poland for 26 years! if you have any questions about INGLOT or our products please feel free to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Could you help me please with some information where exactly in Europe I can buy INGLOT Products? Is there a chance to get an catalouge? Or do you have an european website whre I can search for products details adresses an prices?

Much greetings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



deepblue/ Vienna/Austria


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jan 25, 2008)

Inglot was opened in my city (Abu Dhabi) for a while but I never checked it out. My mum bought some lipgloss and nailpolishes from there, but she didn't like the lipgloss much because it had a strong smell (I didn't really like the packaging either, it looked like a test tube).. other than that it was well pigmented and the colour was pretty.

Yesterday I found another branch opened much closer to where I live and I browsed around, I didn't like any of the products very much (personally, nothing against the brand) but I LOVED the pigments! I bought a silver one to try out and I wore it yesterday with some MAC smoke signal pigment and its so pigmented and easy to work with. I'm going to pick up some more as soon as I can, as well as some Duraline- but I just never got into any of their other products but some of my friends adore them... I guess it depends on personal preference and trial and error!

Oh and just to be more helpful, the reason I didn't like the other stuff was I found the eyeshadows to be kind of chalky, and I never experiment with my skin stuff because I have HORRIBLE, reaally sensitive skin and I stick to brands I know. And as for the lip products I tried my mums lipgloss and it wasn't for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I think people should give it a try because different things work for different people... did I mention the pigments are amazing?!


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I know MAC doesn't have any rights over bright colours and such, but it's kind of like something that makes them stand out from some other brands. 

I saw some prices for a few products and they were pricier. I can't remember what it was now._

 
Wait.. MAC stands above other brands because of its bright colours?
Wow, you need to get out more. Try MUFE. Urban Decay. Napoleon Perdis. DOZENS of other brands equally (and more so) as renowned for their bright colour selection.

The great thing about Inglot is that their shadows aren't so chalk full of talc that when you swipe an eyeshadow, you're actually getting THAT colour, you don't need to layer and layer it to see the pigmentation.


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 

 
_I've been curious about this brand since the company that I work for just did some advertising for them. I get a 15% discount here so I'm tempted to go to the First Canadian Place location in Toronto to check it out._

 
Wait.. what advertising?
Bentley (who owns the Canadian Inglots) its usually dead set against putting out the $ for advertising.


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Inglot*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_These stores are opening everywhere..and I swear I feel like I am walking into MAC everytime.....They even have a picture of an eyeshadow at the bottom of their window that reads (no joke ) "AMC"
The whole design is arranged like at MAC's with black, very minimal packaging...The "artists" too are are suppose to dress in black like at MAC....This store started out in Polland I think, and is now spreading EVERYWHERE in North America....You can sure bet the people at MAC are pissed....Its a total copy of every concept MAC has ever thought of...I'm not sure if people are buying into it but it's annoying to see what an "inyourface" copy of MAC this new "professional" makeup brand is..._

 


HAHAHA Oh this made me laugh. 
First off, appearance: MAC=wood finish on everything, where as Inglot is all black.
The "artists" (what's with the quotations? MUAs at Inglot actually have to have gone to school for that-- all you need to work at MAC is good suction and placement on someone's ass) wear all black.. like MAC? HA! Try like EVERY Pro makeup line (excepting Clinique who throws a white labcoat over top) It's a MUA thing, not a MAC thing. Even in school, you wear all black because it keeps the focus on the makeup.
AMC is not 
'omg lets rearrange the letters of MAC and confuse people!' It stands for Advanced Makeup Component, which are the products with no fillers. Again obviously not copying MAC because their products are loaded with talc.
As for this "new" makeup company, it is OLDER than MAC, and no it's not spreading ALL over North America, as there are no stores in the States at all.
But goood try, thanks for coming out.
Maybe try a little research before mindlessly flaming something and making a fool of yourself next time.


----------



## Regalis (Jan 30, 2008)

@ bittersweet-bea - not to mention that inglot was founded before MAC :| just not in America.


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 31, 2008)

i have a question!

What is talc and why is it evil? i was seriously considering buying MAC products, but you all seem to agree that Inglot doesnt ahve talc in it and this is a good thing?

Also, can anyone do an in depth revew of the foundations? So far i like them, and im considering saving up and buying a few different shades (plus the primer etc) to put in my collection, I'm not a pro but i do my friends makeup for formals and stuff and i'd be nice for them not to ahve crappy drugstore stuff used on their faces anymore.


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Jan 31, 2008)

Talc is just a filler. Basically what it means is when you take a swipe of a colour and there's no talc, you'll see whatever colour was in your palette. The more talc that's in the eyeshadow, The more times you have to layer on the shadow to see the pigmentation you want. Throughout the day the colour can fade because more of the talc is showing through, and it will slip and crease more easily the more filler is in it.

As for the foundations-- yaay! They're fantastic. Especially the new YSM liquid foundations. I used to just wear their cream to powder cause it was the heaviest coverage, the new liquids are sooo soft and make even MY face even and glowy. And if I ever need a tad of extra coverage, I just set it with their AMC powder.

But I never wear anything without their under makeup base. It's not silicon BASED like a lot of other ones, it's JUST silicons. It fills in pores amazingly (without clogging them, mind you) so the makeup doesnt sit in your pores and looks a lot smoother. Its a great barrier so makeup of ANY brand never has to touch your skin (great for sensitive skin)... and among the other features, the best for me is that is ABSORBS excess oils that you produce throughout the day, so no constant blotting or powdering


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 1, 2008)

im sold. goodbye birthday money, say hello to the cash register at inglot.

i can;t wait! whee!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 1, 2008)

The only thing I have from Inglot so far is the 5 eye shadow palette, but I love it! Anything I put on my eyes usually creases at least a TINY bit by the end of a particularly sweaty day, but not Inglot! They last and last. I have found that I need to swipe it a few times, but I think this is because I'm used to loose pigments (Fyrinnae). I'm going to a little workshop night at the Fountain Gate store in Melbourne in late Febuary and I plan to get a few pigments, because every one I've tested on my arm was AMAZING!

Also, I've never encountered a rude MUA there. Megan at Fountain Gate is fantastic, and the girl who served me at Chadstone was nice too. IMO they're waaaaay nicer than the girls I've encountered at MAC. All in all, I love Inglot to bits, and when I go to the workshop night I plan on purchasing LOTS of pigments.

Has anyone tried the shimmerbrick type things? They look really interesting, and they're way cheaper than Bobbi Brown here. Opinions on Blushes/Lipsticks would be great too!


----------



## Madeleine (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_dre* 

 
_I went to the INGLOT location at the Rideau Center, here in Ottawa, and the store looks very pretty! I bought a 5 shadow palette... and although there are some nice colors, I find that the pigmentation of them isn't all that great. I bought a liner brush there, and i love it! What I love about them though is how their brushes are not super expensive, and still relatively good! Other than that, meh... I'll stick to MAC, but I might pick up a few colors from there once in a while if they jump out at me_

 
I haven't used Inglot for at least 15 years.Went to Rideau Centre yesterday (in the snowstorm) to INGLOT store tempted by rainbow of colors peeking at me from the inside,nearly calling, and familiar name brand and of course pure curiousity what brought them here? The colors are certainly tempting,but the pigmentation is not good - couldn't agree more,and color is not going to last no matter what.So in this particular matter nothing has changed over the years.
Haven't tried any of their other products.Maybe in the future - not so soon though,because came back home with nice 12 pieces MAC haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(as always...how can I resist,how?)


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 19, 2008)

Inglot finally have a decent website!!!

INGLOT - All About Colour


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 19, 2008)

Another useful image source...very pic heavy...

Inglot Cosmetics (Ridiculously pic heavy) | Gaia Online


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone.. 
I live in Poland.. And honestly I had no idea Inglot has stores in any other country in the world except mine lol!
Inglot is like..  polish MAC only cheaper!! But still, the quality is very good..
If you want some info, pics or something just let me know.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxx

ps: their brushes are the best ones ever. i have every single one of them, i like them even better than MAC brushes..


----------



## macmistress (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay so girls I am here in Dubai for a holiday..If I was in England I was going to pop down to Nars and buy a fresh range of makeup..from lipglosses to eyeliners to body sparkles..to tools..primers,face correctors.blah blah blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It just so happened that I am now in Dubai..and I remember coming last year to the Inglot store abd buying loads of vibrant liquid eyeliners and body sparkles whch I could put a hint on top of my eyeshadows if I am going out at night. 

I went to the Burjuman Mall and checked their range out..and bwoyy their loose pigments are way better than Mac. The don't drop like Mac does..and the I am constantly cleaning my face from the annoying out of place glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways  I also looked at their mousse foundation..it was so light ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and so yummy! My oh my! But My skin is too light and they didn't have my colour. I am so upset boohoo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways can any of you dears explain to me what AMC and Freedom is? And how it differs from the other normal Inglot Makeup? The only pallette I saw there was the rectangular pans. Not the Round ones. Hmm..

C'mon girlies help me..I am only here for another 7 days.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and should I buy some Nars cosmetics too?! What do you think?


----------



## macmistress (Mar 16, 2008)

bump!


----------



## redambition (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_Anyways can any of you dears explain to me what AMC and Freedom is? And how it differs from the other normal Inglot Makeup? The only pallette I saw there was the rectangular pans. Not the Round ones. Hmm.._

 
Freedom is just the name they give to their palette-style shadows, blushes and powders. You get a palette and can fill it with whatever combination your heart desires (freedom, haha!)

They have rectangular and square e/s for the big square palettes. there is also a freedom 3 and 5 system that has the round shadows (same size as MAC) but i am not sure if this is available in all countries.

AMC is essentially their more pigmented, more advanced range. the products are a bit more expensive, the quantity is usually smaller than the non-AMC equivalent, but the colour payoff is meant to be better.

The australian Inglot website now has a lot of product info if you're interested in taking a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all prices are in AUD though.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 17, 2008)

There's a inglot at chadstone (melbourne) which is right near where I live. I'm still not sure about the staying power but when I tested a few colours on my hand they lasted longer than the MAC swatches.
Personally I don't think they have a variety of finishes like MAC but I'm so biased lol.

Oh also they're not that much cheaper than MAC here.


----------



## macmistress (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Freedom is just the name they give to their palette-style shadows, blushes and powders. You get a palette and can fill it with whatever combination your heart desires (freedom, haha!)

They have rectangular and square e/s for the big square palettes. there is also a freedom 3 and 5 system that has the round shadows (same size as MAC) but i am not sure if this is available in all countries.

AMC is essentially their more pigmented, more advanced range. the products are a bit more expensive, the quantity is usually smaller than the non-AMC equivalent, but the colour payoff is meant to be better.

The australian Inglot website now has a lot of product info if you're interested in taking a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all prices are in AUD though._

 
Hey there! Thank you so much for your help! Much appreciated!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a sidenote I popped down to nars and they have some die hard colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the pink and grey pigments in Inglot are awesome and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol...I think fair skinned people would suit i alot!


----------



## enviable (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_Inglot finally have a decent website!!!

INGLOT - All About Colour_

 
finally...

wow, the price startled me. then I realized it was an au website...


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 24, 2008)

I personally really like Inglot. They've been here in the UK for a little while in a shopping centre near me and I guess in a way they are a cheap mac, but i find their colours really bold and come out well. Thats my opinion anyway! x


----------



## Babylard (Mar 24, 2008)

theres one in burnaby bc in the big metrotown mall on the t&t side.  the location they chose to open is not very popular so its hardly ever busy like the MAC store in the metropolis area.  i imagine inglot would be more popular if they opened up in the metropolis area or at the guess area.  i hardly go to the T&T side and im sure others are like that too.

their products are quite nice actually and their eyeshadows are bigger than MAC.  i swatched a few once and they were very pigmented.  they had this gorgeous hot pink.  i have a gloss from them in #23 cream (strawberry/vanilla?) and it has a plumping effect.  i bought it for $14 CA + tax.  i think their prices are slightly cheaper than MAC but many of the items you get more product as well.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 27, 2008)

Woot!

The Inglot store at the Fairview location in Montreal is having an anniversary sale - 25% off everything in the store, and if you spend more than 30$ you get a free Elite card which entitles you to 10% for a year. The promo is good until the end of the month, and only at this location I think, since it was the first store in Canada. (Otherwise there's a 15% off coupon in Loulou magazine, which is what I was going to use originally.)

I took advantage and loaded up on e/s pans, ligloss, nail polish (in a beautifully pale, shimmery army green), cream blush and a super-soft powder brush. I may go back for more.


----------



## anaibb (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone knows if there's any site that sells this? We don't have it in Portugal....


----------



## mae13 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know if they have a comprehensive site up yet, other than the Australian one. It seems like they're growing a little slowly in that department.

These are some pics of my little haul (and I so want to go back for more cream blushes and lipglosses - there was not a single one that I swatched that wasn't gorgeous).

















I was jonesing for some Parrot, but decided to get these two teal/turquoise colors instead. They swatched beautifully in the store, and the pans are nearly twice the size of MAC's, so it was worth it.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 30, 2008)

Im actually from Montreal and live like 15 minutes away from the mall , Fairview Pointe Claire where there's an inglot store ! I absolutely love their products . So much colors , well organized .. I just love it . I have a few of their products but I am planning on getting more for sure . I even got a my make up done there for my prom 2 years ago . But on to that student discount , this sounds very interesting . It's only a discount for students who study in cosmetics ? And daanng , 30% ?! That's great !


----------



## macmistress (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah I love it! I spent 200 pounds in inglot the other day. Loads of amc pigments and eyeliners and sparkles!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Some swatches of the blushes:






The pigmentation is amazing - they last a really long time, like up to 24 hours (until I took my shower the next day). And that's on my arm, with a sweater rubbing against it after I took the pictures.

They go on creamy, but dry down to a smooth and weightless finish. Not powdery, just dry to the touch.


----------



## sheri01bowers (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_So an Inglot stand-alone store just opened in my local mall (Fairview in the West island of Montreal) and I went in to have a look. It was crazy busy, so i didn't have a chance to test too much, but I did have a general look-around.

The packaging and presentation is VERY similar to MAC - black, sleek, with tester units for everything. It also looks like they have more stuff that MAC has (definately more nail polish), with a broad range of both neutrals and vibrant colors. I was really pretty impressed by the color selection.

They also have a palette for 16 pans - when you first purchase it is about 85$, and you can refill the pans for 4.50$ or so (the eyeshadow pots are about 14$, and both pans/pots are twice the size of MAC.) All CAD pricing. Generally speaking, it's about 10 to 30% cheaper than MAC.

I didn't have a chance to test anything extensively, and since this is an entirely new line on this side of the ocean, I'm wondering if any European folks have had a chance to test this stuff out. I know it's originally from Poland, so I'm not sure what sort of distribution they have in the EU, but any input would be welcome._

 
Hey i just saw an inglot store today when shopping in my local town i live in melbouren australia ive just moved here from england. I really liked it and also thought it was similiar to mac. I hope to become a proffesional make up artist.


----------



## sheri01bowers (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Inglot*

Hi, im 18, 19 in october and hope to become a make up artist. I know i will have to save and go to make up school which is very expensive. If you dont mind me asking how did you become a make up artist and get to work for MAC? Did you go to make up school and how do you go about working for MAC, do they say you have to have a qualification in make up before you can work for them? I hope you dont mind me asking you all these questions. I have just moved from england to australia. Thank you sheri


----------



## sheri01bowers (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey do you want to be a mac make up artist to ??


----------



## sheri01bowers (Apr 5, 2008)

I went to the austrlian inglot and was impressed by the amount of eyeshadows and nail polish's i did think it was like MAC.  But it is a good make up store!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 6, 2008)

i haven't been to one of the malls by my house since the end of december and i remember seeing an Inglot there, so i went to that mall and it wasn't there anymore


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_. i have a gloss from them in #23 cream (strawberry/vanilla?) and it has a plumping effect._

 
LOL
What, you mean that numbing sensation? That's not a plumping effect. They're actually not sure what causes it, but I love it all the same. Regardless, the tubes (Juice, Yogurt, and Creams) were discontinued almost immedietly after the metro location opened.

But ya.. so Inglot's closing, hey?
Big blow out sale... but very very sad.
They'd better get an online sales site up, cause I think I'll die otherwise!

And Sheri-- not suire why you're asking about being a MAC MUA in an Inglot thread?
But to work at MAC, no, you don't need any experience, you just need to be pretty. To work at a place like Inglot, YES you need to have gone to school and be a certefied and experienced MUA.


----------



## mae13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bittersweet-bea* 

 
_LOL
And Sheri-- not suire why you're asking about being a MAC MUA in an Inglot thread?
But to work at MAC, no, you don't need any experience, you just need to be pretty. To work at a place like Inglot, YES you need to have gone to school and be a certefied and experienced MUA._

 
Wow, stirring shit much? 

Not only is that insulting, it's erroneous.


----------



## redambition (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bittersweet-bea* 

 
_LOLAnd Sheri-- not suire why you're asking about being a MAC MUA in an Inglot thread?
But to work at MAC, no, you don't need any experience, you just need to be pretty. To work at a place like Inglot, YES you need to have gone to school and be a certefied and experienced MUA._

 
Wow, continuing your tirade against all MAC MUAs. Maybe if you lost the attitude they'd be nicer to you too.

Sheri is a brand new user (welcome Sheri!), so I am guessing she replied to this thread in error when trying to post a new thread. It still doesn't excuse your rude and incorrect comment.


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not saying "MAC artists suck so they must not be trained!"
I'm saying that to get a job at MAC, YOU DON'T NEED ANY SCHOOLING. It's not an insult, it's a fact. 
Where as Inglot, as well as most makeup companies I've encountered, require you to have gone to school. Oh my!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bittersweet-bea* 

 
_I'm not saying "MAC artists suck so they must not be trained!"
I'm saying that to get a job at MAC, YOU DON'T NEED ANY SCHOOLING. It's not an insult, it's a fact. 
Where as Inglot, as well as most makeup companies I've encountered, require you to have gone to school. Oh my!_

 
Actually it doesn't. My local Inglot has hired at least one girl who didn't have formal training/certification.

And your statement was not that people who are hired at MAC don't need schooling, but that "you don't need any experience, you just need to be pretty" - which is just plain shit-disturbing, not to mention insulting to the MAs. (They may have variable skill-levels and backgrounds, but as competitive as the application process is, I guarantee you nobody gets it because they're pretty. It's incredibly condescending of you to make that kind of statement.)

Look, I like Inglot (a lot actually), but there's no reason to make rude and erroneous statements about one brand in order to indicate your support of another. It doesn't paint you or that brand in any sort of lovely light.


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Apr 15, 2008)

So the problem was that I used Inglot as an example? Well i thought it was appropriate, as it was an Inglot thread. How about I edit to "NARS will only accept applicants with formal training" or "you need to have gone to school in order to work at MUFE." Stating the sky is blue is not a shit disturbing comment, nor is you don't need to be experienced (oh my! a fact!) just pretty (Wow, I've had trained MUA friends get turned from MAC because they weren't pretty enough. OMG how dare me NOT instead say "well you won't get hired if you're not pretty at MAC, but oh yeah, you can be a real Ugo AND work there!" The nerve of me and my horrible actual fact habit! They really should have meetings for this sort of non-compulsive lying!)

If the Inglot near you was in Canada, and hired someone who did not attend makeup school, then the manager did so against company policy. The furthest they can push it is to hire on someone CURRENTLY attending makeup school, and even then they are not allowed to do appointments.

It's the same with getting a pro discount. At Inglot you MUST include a photocopy of your diploma along with one other piece of industry ID (paystub, business card, call sheet, tear page, whatever). At MAC, you need two pieces of industry ID, but you DON'T need a diploma as one of them. (ie: call sheet and business card would be enough.. oh but wait, they don't care if you're qualified, because you're paying them for your discount!)

But I'm sure someone here will be equally as outraged that I ACTUALLY typed out pro discount requirements for two different stores.


----------



## goink (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bittersweet-bea* 

 
_I'm not saying "MAC artists suck so they must not be trained!"
I'm saying that to get a job at MAC, YOU DON'T NEED ANY SCHOOLING. It's not an insult, it's a fact. 
Where as Inglot, as well as most makeup companies I've encountered, require you to have gone to school. Oh my!_

 
Hmm...
I know plenty of cosmetics companies that hire people only because they sell well. They do, of course, give them proper floor training before they put them on the floor.
Why all this angst against MAC? Especially on a MAC forum?
Sorry babe, you're bound to get response if you talk with an attitude like that.


----------



## Jenna_x (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a pigment and the duraline from Inglot. It works really well and the colour is really vibrant.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 15, 2008)

Lets everybody play nice, yeah?
Thanks.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 15, 2008)

erm duraline. Is it possible to buy that from a website? cos im bac in england now and they didnt have it when i was buying my inglot stuff


----------



## makeup4ever (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 
I'm a Specktra newbie and love this site!
I just got a job with Inglot, I'm so excited!! Any Inglot MUA's in here that can tell me what it's like working for them? I am so used to working with makeup that have names, do the numbers mess with your head a little? Anyways, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2008)

To the persons arguing over MAC vrs. Inglot, some of those comments made come off sounding pretty harsh and inflammatory. Please tone it down a notch so that we can get back onto track of discussing the cosmetic brand, and not have the thread become a slinging fest.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is my Inglot Haul..from the UAE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





AMC Pigments
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_0884.jpg

Body Sparkles without flash(else you cant make out the colours)

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_0887.jpg

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_0891.jpg

Inglot Soft Precision Eyeliners, " liquid eyeliners..one silver one gold and 2 normal eyeshadows. I hate them..

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/IMG_0894.jpg


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice haul, the pigments look good!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanx. I use the body sparkles as eye shadow....part of a smokey look. Beautiful!


----------



## stockham (May 6, 2008)

What are the prices like in the UK?  I'm moving back home to near bluewater and want to know if I should start saving for a haul before that hehe.


----------



## adela88 (May 18, 2008)

i think the inglot counter in blue water has gone!! i went there on the weekend and it wasnt there

their lipstick/nailvarnishes are my hg!
if anyone lives near a counter and is willing to do a cp for me please messege me


----------



## jbid (May 22, 2008)

in my country mac is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay expensive, like 20$ an eyeshadow refill pan and 25$ an eyeshadow with the black pot.
i first went to inglot for basic eyeshadows colors like black, highlighter, etc. it was 8$ a refill pan! then i found the cream blushes (20$), eyeliner pencils (15$) and very high quality but cheaper (not cheap!) brushes... i recommend inglot for ppl with budget constraints. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and here's my mini inglot collection... (i forgot to photo the liquid eyeliners, they're also great!)


----------



## ApropoMakeup (Jun 1, 2008)

i have 4 different colors from INGLOT - e/s, my friend sent me them, and i can say tht i really like them - the colors tht i have are with very very small sparkles but really nice and what's interesing - they look like matt e/s. pretty cool


----------



## makeup4ever (Jun 10, 2008)

For those of you who love Inglot or curious to try it, get it while you can.... Inglot is closing many stores down...so sad


----------



## redambition (Jun 10, 2008)

makeup4ever - which country are they closing down stores in?

i want to keep my access to inglot...


----------



## makeup4ever (Jun 11, 2008)

deleted due to incorrect information


----------



## clarity (Jun 15, 2008)

i bought some eyeshadows from inglot and i am so pleased with them they stay on my lid and you don't even need to apply more during the day. They have taken the stall out of my local shopping centre, do any english girls know if there is one in london or somewhere? 
Is it true that the same company that make mac brushes also make inglot?


----------



## MsCocoa (Jun 15, 2008)

^^^I don't think so the only one I knew of was Bluewater...


----------



## clarity (Jun 16, 2008)

so annoying, there website is useless too!


----------



## Madeleine (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anybody know wheather Inglot eyeshadows fit into MAC /Pro 15x e/s palette? 
Or perhaps singles are only square-shaped?  Rectangulars?


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madeleine* 

 
_Does anybody know wheather Inglot eyeshadows fit into MAC /Pro 15x e/s palette? 
Or perhaps singles are only square-shaped?  Rectangulars?_

 
They're bigger. Inglot does sell a 16 pan case though.


----------



## makeup4ever (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madeleine* 

 
_Does anybody know wheather Inglot eyeshadows fit into MAC /Pro 15x e/s palette? 
Or perhaps singles are only square-shaped? Rectangulars?_

 
Yes, Inglot's pro 5's are the same size as MAC's pro palette small eyeshadows. It stays in the Inglot 5 palette but you have to attach a magnet on the back so it won't fall out of the MAC quad or 15 palette. 
The square and rectangular powders, bronzers, blushes and eyeshadows are part of the Freedom System and come with their own large and small palettes for you to configure, the possibilities are endless!!


----------



## jbid (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madeleine* 

 
_Does anybody know wheather Inglot eyeshadows fit into MAC /Pro 15x e/s palette? 
Or perhaps singles are only square-shaped? Rectangulars?_

 
they have it all, but i prefer the round pans.
i keep them in mac quads and they fit very nicely, i have pictures of them in my traincase post (but i don't know how to link it, sorry.)


----------



## Madeleine (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup4ever* 

 
_Yes, Inglot's pro 5's are the same size as MAC's pro palette small eyeshadows. It stays in the Inglot 5 palette but you have to attach a magnet on the back so it won't fall out of the MAC quad or 15 palette. 
The square and rectangular powders, bronzers, blushes and eyeshadows are part of the Freedom System and come with their own large and small palettes for you to configure, the possibilities are endless!!_

 

Great to hear that.
Now,if any of their blushes come in any other forms rather than kind of square-ish?
And if yes,if depoted do they fit in MAC's Pro Palette /6x blush?

Another question I would have if product so called Duraline is (more or less) the same as MAC mixing medium?
For mixing pigments etc?


----------



## redambition (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madeleine* 

 
_Another question I would have if product so called Duraline is (more or less) the same as MAC mixing medium?
For mixing pigments etc?_

 
Duraline is fairly similar to mixing medium. It's meant to make eyeliner out of powder products, but can be used to make pigments more vibrant.


----------



## wilhelmina (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I didn't even know that Inglot was so popular abroad! I live in Poland and the brand is treated here as a moderately cheap, yet very good one. It's sort of safe buying their cosmetics, because you know you'll not be utterly disappointed (and may be stunned quite often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I remember the beginning of Inglot in Poland - it had tiny stands in drugstores with just a few lipglosses/eyeshadows/nail polishes to choose from. Yet ever since it's humble beginnings, Inglot has always put emphasis on nail polishes, which I truely recommend. I tried lots of different ones, including the super expensive, and I always come back to Inglot's. The range of colours is stunning! At the moment I'm wearing no 886, beautiful purple with tiny delicate golden sparkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I recon that the next thing their counting on are eyeshadows. I do reccomed the tiny trios (the ones that are divided, not the trios in one round pan) and the single eyeshadows as well as the ones from which you can create the pro 5/3 palettes. Considering the big pro palettes (the ones witch square eyeshadows), I personally hate them. I know that their quality should be exact same as those tiny round ones, yet, in some weird magical way, it isn't so. I had one big palette with eyeshadows only and I hated it. The consistency as well as pigmentation of the eyeshadows were rubbish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally love all the brownish nudes from the round palettes, while my favourite type is shine (these are very well pigmented). I have also tried Inglot's lipsticks - horrible! Never ever before have I had such drying a lipstick! I couldn't even apply it properly as the consistency was too stiff. Moreover, as far as lipglosses are concerned, I have tried two types. The ones in the tubes (don't know if they are still available, therefore they may not be available abroad at all) and the tiny ones in pots. The tube ones were ok, simply typical lipglosses, nothing impressive. The potted ones have wonderful smell with cute colours, however, on the lips they're rather sheer. I have had a pinkich one, don't remember the name though :/ These I do recommend, because they're really girly. Gosh, I just felt like buying one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Furthermore, I have also tried the silvery black pigment. Perfect for a night out (wore it on the New Year's Eve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) yet on a daily basis it's dispensable. I sold it, but I have always wanted to try other ones, as I believe that Inglot's pigments have quite unique colours. Might give them a try tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's more, concerning Inglot's brushes, hmm... I don't really know what to say as I am in the middle of testing various ones. Some of them are fine, yet others are really soft and handy. Tomorrow I'm buying the kabuki brush. Heard it's really soft. the price is a bit off-putting (at least in Poland) but it's worth investing in good brushes. 

All in all, I do like Inglot and I'm happy that a Polish company is known worldwide. I say give it a go, because it's worth it. I think that in Inglot every girl can find sth that suits her, just like in case of MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yet, I am far from comparing these two. To me, there's a huge space between them. 

Hope I managed not to bore you with my rather longish post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (BTW, It's my first post on the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

cheers!


----------



## makeup4ever (Jul 22, 2008)

The Duraline is a similar idea to MAC's Mixing Medium and it mixes well with pigments. I prefer the smaller glass container with the eye dropper like applicator too and I find Duraline dries faster and really stays put on the lid.

Inglot is completely different to MAC IMO but the only thing I find almost identical are the brushes, except the large selection and price. And they have the best liquid eyeliner brush ever! Look for the small bent liner brush (not angled), it applies liquid liner on customers like a dream (and I was a MAC #210 brush user for years!). The Kabuki brush seems the same as MAC's too except for the balck ferrule.

I'll check on those blushes and see if they'll fit into the MAC pallettes, you'd have to depot and attach a magnet on the back to secure it into the palette.


----------



## redambition (Jul 23, 2008)

czesc wilhelmina! 

I was so excited when Inglot came to Australia, my mum is Polish and used to use the nail polishes a lot when she lived in Poland.

Sadly all the stores have closed down and there's no news on if they will be re-opening. I have tried emailing them but no answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they got me addicted and now they are gone!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not sure about other states but I was at an Inglot store in Adelaide last weekend and the MA didnt mention anything about the stores closing....
Hmmm... I may go back there this week and ask what the story is!


----------



## redambition (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm not sure about other states but I was at an Inglot store in Adelaide last weekend and the MA didnt mention anything about the stores closing....
Hmmm... I may go back there this week and ask what the story is!_

 
If you can that would be awesome! All my regular ones in Sydney are closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't check all of them, but the ones near my home and the one near my work are all closed.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 23, 2008)

I will definately let you know!
I will be in sydney late august as well, so I could always bring some stuff over if you're deseprate! ;-)


----------



## makeup4ever (Jul 23, 2008)

Redambition you can still find Inglot in Westfield Bondi Junction and Chatswood. The website has not been updated but Inglot will still be trading a handfull of stores across Australia.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, the store closest to me (Fountain Gate, Melbourne) closed down too. I believe it's still open in Chadstone though. I hope they don't leave Oz, I love them!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!

I've just spoken to the Inglot MA's in Adelaide (West Lakes) and they advised that the company has been bought back by the original owner and founder of the company.  This is the reason for some of the stores closing, as they dont wish to have it as widely available like Revlon etc...

She assured me that they will be keeping a couple of stores in each state though.  Apparently the stores that have been closed will be re-opening as Innoxa stores.  She also said that they will be having a full update on the 1st of August via a conference call directly with the owner (Mr. Inglot) in Poland, so they will know more definite details after that date.

And of course... I could help but to pick up another eyeshadow refill whilst I was there....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this information helps!


----------



## redambition (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks MrsMay and makeup4ever!

It's good to know I can still get hold of the products, but I am not too happy about losing the stores closest to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved being able to get get Inglot locally if i needed something quickly.


----------



## jbid (Aug 13, 2008)

i bought the eyeliner gel yesterday (in 77-true black) from the matte collection and it's amazing! it has the greatest consistency and the greatest staying power. however, i don't own any fluidline so i can't really compare. maybe i can use it also as a base. we'll see.
eyeliner gels come in various shades -i think i might try the red, as well- and the matte shadows are gorgeous too.
i also bought the primer, but haven't tried it yet. i'll let you know if it breaks me out.


----------



## pernalka (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_So an Inglot stand-alone store just opened in my local mall (Fairview in the West island of Montreal) and I went in to have a look. It was crazy busy, so i didn't have a chance to test too much, but I did have a general look-around.

The packaging and presentation is VERY similar to MAC - black, sleek, with tester units for everything. It also looks like they have more stuff that MAC has (definately more nail polish), with a broad range of both neutrals and vibrant colors. I was really pretty impressed by the color selection.

They also have a palette for 16 pans - when you first purchase it is about 85$, and you can refill the pans for 4.50$ or so (the eyeshadow pots are about 14$, and both pans/pots are twice the size of MAC.) All CAD pricing. Generally speaking, it's about 10 to 30% cheaper than MAC.

I didn't have a chance to test anything extensively, and since this is an entirely new line on this side of the ocean, I'm wondering if any European folks have had a chance to test this stuff out. I know it's originally from Poland, so I'm not sure what sort of distribution they have in the EU, but any input would be welcome._

 

Hi, about INGLOT. I know this brand very well, maybe because I am from Poland. It is very popular here, and not to expensive ( not cheap neither).
This brand is worth of trying it. Especially eye-shadows, all kind of brushes, nail products. A lots of different colours, palletes. 
The quality of these products won't disappoint you girls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To be honest I don't see any sense to spend all this money for lancome or clinic, if I can buy good make up for half of this price. Personally I love theirs eyeshadows. You need to try it. 
I need to say that I am allergic, with this products I don't have any problem with red eye, or anything like that.

karolina

PS. forgive me my english, I've just started to learn it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## sylv79 (Sep 27, 2008)

gals, try the lipsticks, Inglot's selection has a very long high wearing and it stays on forever. it's fantastic!


----------



## Esme (Oct 30, 2008)

I was in Inglot today (the kiosk at Garden City, anyway) and they have a big sale on as some of the products are being "reformulated". Their signs say that new products will be available soon. Some of the shadows are only $10, so a good time to try them out.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes! I was just about to post on here as I went to Inglot in Adelaide last night and picked up 2 big shadows for $20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fully intend on going back next week after I get my pay and purchasing a few more at that price!


----------



## Lamzy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi everyone! I live in London and we have a new shopping centre in town called Westfield. It's the biggest in Europe. When it opened last Thursday I saw that they had an Inglot store there and I was soooo excited because it's very new to me. If anyone in London wanted to know if there is a store here then visit the Westfield, it's in Shepherd's Bush/White City and you can get the Central Line there on the tube. The make-up looks fab, I haven't bought any yet as I'm so broke at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I have to tell you that the shadows are very pigmented and the colour range of polishes is insane!


----------



## princesskate (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Inglot*

Hi i know that you have been writing these comments in 2006 but i thought that you may be interested to know a little bit about Inglot.  I used to manage one of there counters in Australia, and absolutely love their products more that any other ones i have used. Inglot is over 25years old and yes it originally came from Poland, it then spread throughout Europe, Dubahi, Australia and Canada... It was started by a guy called Woycek Inglot. He started with nail polish, he now has over 200 varnish colours, 30+ foundation colours, 40+ eyeliners and lipliners, 150+ lipsticks and over 700 eyeshadows. Plus everything else you could imagine.

In response to your 'omg they have a sign that says amc that is so copying mac'. AMC is a range exclusive to Inglot and it stands for Advanced Makeup Components. This range is talc free, has higher pigments, is hypoalergenic and almost like a mineral range but way better. 

I think its funny how people jump to conclusions when another fantastic makeup company breaks into the world market, and that they are so devoted to the same old products. Maybe you should try it before you mock it!


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm having trouble finding it online...I was thinking of having a weekend in Toronto...is there a store there?

Im in Ohio, would that be the closest?


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 10, 2008)

I was in the new store in London on Friday - I bought a 5-shadow palette for £15, you can get any mixture of 5 shadows in that. I love love love the colours they have, and the jars of pigment they have seem awesome too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thumbs up from me anywho


----------



## pebbleinthesand (Nov 18, 2008)

I am sooo disappointed, I just found out that Inglot at the Rideau Center (Ottawa) will be closed in a few days! Apparently they were given 2 weeks notice and everything is half off! Unfortunately I didn't know this until I just happend to walk by it today and saw all the signs, so there wasn't much goodies left


----------



## foizzy (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lamzy* 

 
_Hi everyone! I live in London and we have a new shopping centre in town called Westfield. It's the biggest in Europe. When it opened last Thursday I saw that they had an Inglot store there and I was soooo excited because it's very new to me. If anyone in London wanted to know if there is a store here then visit the Westfield, it's in Shepherd's Bush/White City and you can get the Central Line there on the tube. The make-up looks fab, I haven't bought any yet as I'm so broke at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I have to tell you that the shadows are very pigmented and the colour range of polishes is insane!_

 
I live a few minutes away from the Westfield and finally went in there yday cuz I've been reading a lot on here about Inglot. I was really stunned @ the prices! They have a medium sized train case for £35! I've searched high and low for a decent looking one and was not about to shell out for a MAC case. I'm going back to get it on payday 

There are a few other things I'll be picking up as well. The MA I had was very generous w/ samples so i'm trying out some stuff over the next few days to help me decide. All in all, it wasn't too bad an experience.


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 26, 2008)

^^Um come again? Train case £35...was it black by any chance? I've been searching high and low and so far I've found one for £45...You guys have me itching to go there now!


----------



## foizzy (Nov 27, 2008)

^^ Yup! I paid all of 35 quid for a black fiberglass (?) one that looks quite like the MAC traincase except this has 6 folding trays. It's quite sizeable too. I think I'm going to need another one, I didn't realize how much stuff I had cuz they were all in bags all over the place and I've been buying a lot lately. I also looked long and hard but could not find one i liked enough to actually pay a lot of money. I can't vouch for durability cuz I only got it on Monday but for the price I'm very happy!

They also have a big trolley case like what make-up artists use to cart their stuff for, wait for it *insert drum roll*, 75 quid. I might upgrade to this rather than buying another medium sized one.

I fell out when the MA told me how much it was. She had to call 2 other girls over to confirm. It has 3 levels/layers IIRC and a detachable trolley. The top two layers have the same layout as the normal traincase and the bottom layer has a tray and dividers in the bottom half.

My only gripe is that there are no dividers in the bottom of the regular ones but that is easily remedied. Oh, they also have a small traincase w/out expandable trays for 15 quid (gosh i dislike the word quid but my laptop has an american keyboard so no pound sign!)

Sorry for the long post but I've been in a gushy mood since getting mine on monday. GET IT!!!!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you so much sounds like just what I may need! Oh and I hate when I have an American keyboard, nothing is where you expect it to be!


----------



## foizzy (Nov 28, 2008)

Went back to the store..._again_ and got some lashes and their brush cleaner for 27 pounds. I'm so in love w/ their prices. I just need to pluck up the courage to wear outrageous lashes.


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foizzy* 

 
_^^ Yup! I paid all of 35 quid for a black fiberglass (?) one that looks quite like the MAC traincase except this has 6 folding trays. It's quite sizeable too. I think I'm going to need another one, I didn't realize how much stuff I had cuz they were all in bags all over the place and I've been buying a lot lately. I also looked long and hard but could not find one i liked enough to actually pay a lot of money. I can't vouch for durability cuz I only got it on Monday but for the price I'm very happy!

They also have a big trolley case like what make-up artists use to cart their stuff for, wait for it *insert drum roll*, 75 quid. I might upgrade to this rather than buying another medium sized one.

I fell out when the MA told me how much it was. She had to call 2 other girls over to confirm. It has 3 levels/layers IIRC and a detachable trolley. The top two layers have the same layout as the normal traincase and the bottom layer has a tray and dividers in the bottom half.

My only gripe is that there are no dividers in the bottom of the regular ones but that is easily remedied. Oh, they also have a small traincase w/out expandable trays for 15 quid (gosh i dislike the word quid but my laptop has an american keyboard so no pound sign!)

Sorry for the long post but I've been in a gushy mood since getting mine on monday. GET IT!!!!!_

 
Thank you very much for this info! Do you think you could perhaps post a piccy please? Tyvm


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foizzy* 

 
_^^ Yup! I paid all of 35 quid for a black fiberglass (?) one that looks quite like the MAC traincase except this has 6 folding trays. It's quite sizeable too. I think I'm going to need another one, I didn't realize how much stuff I had cuz they were all in bags all over the place and I've been buying a lot lately. I also looked long and hard but could not find one i liked enough to actually pay a lot of money. I can't vouch for durability cuz I only got it on Monday but for the price I'm very happy!

They also have a big trolley case like what make-up artists use to cart their stuff for, wait for it *insert drum roll*, 75 quid. I might upgrade to this rather than buying another medium sized one.

I fell out when the MA told me how much it was. She had to call 2 other girls over to confirm. It has 3 levels/layers IIRC and a detachable trolley. The top two layers have the same layout as the normal traincase and the bottom layer has a tray and dividers in the bottom half.

My only gripe is that there are no dividers in the bottom of the regular ones but that is easily remedied. Oh, they also have a small traincase w/out expandable trays for 15 quid (gosh i dislike the word quid but my laptop has an american keyboard so no pound sign!)

Sorry for the long post but I've been in a gushy mood since getting mine on monday. GET IT!!!!!_

 
Ditto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Inglot's prices are SO appealing! I actually think I'm starting to like it more than MAC!


----------



## aleksandragacek (Dec 19, 2008)

I live in Poland - and it's a well-known and appreciated brand here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Personally I stick to rather subdued shades and colours, but the price/quality relation is really good. The nail polish IS really sturdy, and I appreciate that  in my job, too. I don't know if their image is a rip-off from MAC ( they don't have any shops around here, I've only heard about them from some friends of mine), but what I've read it has alvays been like that down here in Poland. 
What's funny - noone I know had an idea these cosmetics are being sold abroad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They got popular by word of mouth in Poland and I have never seen any advertising concerning this brand, let alone any news about it's success over the ocean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy holidays and all the best to the MAC and Inglot fans


----------



## kittycatliss (Dec 31, 2008)

I went to Westfield in london on the 29th and visited Inglot and WOW its amazing. I took a few pictures of the 182 dupe and my pro 5 palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also got a white gel eyeliner that i used as the base in the pictures, and i also swatched on bare skin to show without a base - they have REALLY good staying power and colour payoff, i'm actually beginning to like Ingot more than mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That stuff doesn't budge.








Swatches with and without base 









And then after very vigorous scrubbing with a wet-wipe (until my skin was sore)





The 182 dupe, it is literally EXACTLY the same as the mac kabuki









A quick look (its a bit sloppy) using my new palettes and eyeliner 





Hopes this helps someone


----------



## lekilipol (Jan 1, 2009)

I first bought Inglot in Poland in 2004---only bought it because it was cheap (1 USD = 3.5 Zloty at the time!), they had such a wide variety of colors and because of the Freedom System concept was fantastic. I absolutely *LOVE*  the make-up--I travel M-Th every week for work and having my eye makeup and blush contained in one small tray is perfect!

I have returned to Poland a few times since my initial purchase and re-filled my Freedom System each time. I am almost out of my "daily wear" colors and need to refill. Unfortunately I doubt I'll be returning to Poland or Australia anytime soon---so a trip to Canada is my only option. Can someone confirm that the stores currently listed on the Inglot Canada web site are still open? The page is dated April 2008 and obviously a lot can happen in 9ish months.

http://www.inglotcanada.com/

I am taking a short trip to London in March so if anyone has a link to the London locations, that would be great. I'll be doing the normal touristy stuff (bringing along a first time London visitor so I have to be nice and pretend it's my first time) and something near Oxford/Bond would fit nicely into our shopping schedule.

Cheers!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all - just a quick note to say that I have done some comparisons of the new Inglot gel eyeliner.

This is the thread: http://specktra.net/f167/omg-ive-fou...7/#post1441117

It compares the black gel eyeliner to feline and blacktrack... and the Inglot eyeliner came off much better against both of them.  I am now a complete convert with these eyeliners!

I have also tried the purple one (#75) in this FOTD: http://specktra.net/f166/first-fotd-...1/#post1443431 
Also have the dark brown one and a sample of the teal one, but havent used those yet...


----------



## foizzy (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Thank you very much for this info! Do you think you could perhaps post a piccy please? Tyvm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey makeupmadb! Sorry it's taken me a million years to reply, I don't come in here often. I don't have pictures of the actual case but this should give you an idea of how much it holds (bear in mind that I have added _a lot_ to my collection in the last few weeks and all my brushes don't live in there) http://public.fotki.com/foizzy/collectionpics051208/.

I'll try and take pictures of the case in the next few days


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey everyone

Just a quick note... the inglot pigments press quite nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just pressed #30 and #86 and they turned out perfectly


----------



## Willa (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lekilipol* 

 
_I first bought Inglot in Poland in 2004---only bought it because it was cheap (1 USD = 3.5 Zloty at the time!), they had such a wide variety of colors and because of the Freedom System concept was fantastic. I absolutely *LOVE*  the make-up--I travel M-Th every week for work and having my eye makeup and blush contained in one small tray is perfect!

I have returned to Poland a few times since my initial purchase and re-filled my Freedom System each time. I am almost out of my "daily wear" colors and need to refill. Unfortunately I doubt I'll be returning to Poland or Australia anytime soon---so a trip to Canada is my only option. Can someone confirm that the stores currently listed on the Inglot Canada web site are still open? The page is dated April 2008 and obviously a lot can happen in 9ish months.

http://www.inglotcanada.com/

I am taking a short trip to London in March so if anyone has a link to the London locations, that would be great. I'll be doing the normal touristy stuff (bringing along a first time London visitor so I have to be nice and pretend it's my first time) and something near Oxford/Bond would fit nicely into our shopping schedule.

Cheers!_

 
I don't know for Ontario, but as for all the locations in Quebec, it's right. 
I always go to their store


----------



## seabird (Jan 17, 2009)

i love inglot, i bought it in poland very cheaply!
here are some pictures:
http://img.makeupalley.com/6/0/0/2/1112669.JPG
the freedom system thing, 5 eyeshadows which cost me around £6 and i chose the eyeshadows

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/0/0/2/1112688.JPG
top lippy: mac pure rose from ungaro
middle: 112 from inglot
bottom: mac myth
the texture on this is GREAT and it's very pigmented

i also got a nail polish. the single e/s are SO pigmented, especially the brights. i had a neon yellow swatch that refused to budge, even after a shower.


----------



## nico (Feb 3, 2009)

Today I went to Inglot and I'm very impressed with the colour range and the prices.I adored their pigments.I saw dupes of MAC Rose,Mauvement pigments .Sorry MAC but I might cheat on you with Inglot


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 3, 2009)

Is there any way to purchase Inglot online?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Is there any way to purchase Inglot online?_

 
I don't know if you can buy their products on line but I only live 5 minutes away from one of their stores and I'd be happy to get you some stuff if you like? Just PM me if you're interested


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I don't know if you can buy their products on line but I only live 5 minutes away from one of their stores and I'd be happy to get you some stuff if you like? Just PM me if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Next time you're there hun could you please let me know if they have the gel eyeliner in black?  Adelaide is compeltely sold out and I've been trying to get some for weeks!!!!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Next time you're there hun could you please let me know if they have the gel eyeliner in black? Adelaide is compeltely sold out and I've been trying to get some for weeks!!!!!!_

 
Too easy, I'm planning on heading to Highpoint on Monday to check out the BBR collection and the Inglot shop in right next Myer, if they have any I'll grab some for you


----------



## Alina (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm from Poland and until now I didn't know that Inglot has stores in other countries too.. It's great that they are expanding and that you like their products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are very popular here and are on the market for a long time..25 years or something like that.


----------



## Willa (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alina* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm from Poland and until now I didn't know that Inglot has stores in other countries too.. It's great that they are expanding and that you like their products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*They are very popular here and are on the market for a long time..25 years or something like that.*_

 
And it shows, because I really love their products
Some of their e/s arent pigmented enough, but I'm a MUFE lover and I kinda compare everything to it... that's just me


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 27, 2009)

_kittycatliss, I love that eye!

(All prices in this post are AU)

I'm just starting out freelancing and I bought a couple of that large freedom palettes. You fill them with whichever selection of products you want form the Freedom range, which incudes eyeshadows, blushes, bronzers and face powders. They fit 30 eyeshadows. They're 3g each which is a great size. The round shadows for the Pro 3 and Pr 5 palettes are 1.8g I think. Some of the square freedom shadows are from the AMC range- just look on the back of the testers, some will say "AMC". (The AMC shadows, such as those from the Pro 5/ Pro 3 range contain no talc). The blushes (and bronzers) are the size of 2 of these shadows, so you could fit 15 blushes in the big palette. Face powders are the size of 4 shadows or 2 blushes.  You can choose a combination of these products. Freedom shadows cost $12 each and the AMC shadows $14, so if you use one us it's not much to replace. As they attach with magnets you could buy some spares too and change the colours round before you leave depending on the job. If you used a lot of things up though, you might want to just buy a new palette.

So... if the palette is $160, that means the shadows are $5.33 each. Blushes/bronzers would be $10.66 ea and face powders $21.33 ea.
_


----------



## pinkstiletto (Apr 2, 2009)

when i went to poland, i fell in love with Inglot. Their eyshadows are so vibrant and don't crease. I especially love their 3 eyeshadow pans- with the brown/natural one being my favourite. their blushes are amazing too. i should of bought more when i went!!
one thing they should of changed is the naming of their products, i dont like the number coding.


anyway <3 <3


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm, some of the colours in my palette aren't as pigmented as others... the quality seems to be inconsistent. I know that some of the freedom shadows are from the AMC range and most aren't, but ti's not that. There is one especially (a yellowy green) that is pretty useless and I wish it were possible to exchange it but I can't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Here in Australia we can't exchange cosmetics for hygiene reasons unless it is faulty)


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 13, 2009)

Can anyone compare the MAC 187 with Inglot's version? Here, the MAC is $85 (that's approx. US $62.20!!!) and the Inglot is $60 (equivalent to US $43.90- dearer than your MAC 187 RRP!!)
So I was wondering whether I should save the $25 and buy Inglot's brush or stick with MAC, which costs the better part of a hundred bucks.


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 14, 2009)

I have both brushes.
I use my Inglot brush all the time. I even gave away most my mac brushes to my sister as I though the Inglot brushes were alot nicer and didnt shed at all.

I think the Inglot ones feels more dense in a way which helps distribute everything more efficiently.

Do you have either of the brushes at all? Or can you test it out somewhere before purchase?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Can anyone compare the MAC 187 with Inglot's version? Here, the MAC is $85 (that's approx. US $62.20!!!) and the Inglot is $60 (equivalent to US $43.90- dearer than your MAC 187 RRP!!)
So I was wondering whether I should save the $25 and buy Inglot's brush or stick with MAC, which costs the better part of a hundred bucks._

 
I have two 187SE's from MAC and one of the Inglot 187 dupe, and I am more than happy with the Inglot one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have the bent eyeliner brush from Inglot and use it every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apart from that, most of my brushes are from MAC.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2009)

is there anywhere at all in the united states that sells them? i would love to see them in person first. i have had polish family members talk about this brand years ago but have forgotten about it until i saw this thread


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 14, 2009)

They just opened one up in New York


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I live in Jersey so that won't be hard for me


----------



## anita22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump!!

Does anyone know how much the Freedom palettes are in the UK?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Just letting everyone know I have started a swatch thread in the appropriate forum which I'm adding swatches of all my Inglot e/s, liners etc over time.

If anyone else would like to contribute swatches, please swatch away!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It would be very helpful as their websites suck for colour selection lol.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 21, 2009)

omg omg omg !! i went to Inglot and everything changed , the way things are displayed , they even changed like the forms of the es , you can choose either rectangles or rounds , they have a bunch of new stuff ! they have liquid luminizers which are awesooommeeee !! oh man can't wait for that [email protected]#$% paycheck , bills can wait but my new Inglot makeup can't !!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Just letting everyone know I have started a swatch thread in the appropriate forum which I'm adding swatches of all my Inglot e/s, liners etc over time._

 
Thanks so much for those swatches!  I just looked at them and those e/s colors are beyond gorgeous!  I need to see if their NY store has a website, and if they sell online if they do have one.  Those purples and pinks (#43, 948, 89, 939 and 142) took my breath away!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ I still have more to swatch lol (including more of their pigments)  I hope to get around to doing that in the next week or so


----------



## thechallenge (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_is there anywhere at all in the united states that sells them? i would love to see them in person first. i have had polish family members talk about this brand years ago but have forgotten about it until i saw this thread_

 
I would like to know! I can't find any websites for them (that have anything about the US) through Google. Any locations in Southern California would be appreciated... :/


----------



## Willa (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_omg omg omg !! i went to Inglot and everything changed , the way things are displayed , they even changed like the forms of the es , you can choose either rectangles or rounds , they have a bunch of new stuff ! they have liquid luminizers which are awesooommeeee !! oh man can't wait for that [email protected]#$% paycheck , bills can wait but my new Inglot makeup can't !!_

 
Omg that's why I got e/s refills for like... 3$ the other day
It sucks if they resized them, that means it wont go in the freedom palette anymore? I have to check it out


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah i guess so , they have like this craaaazy sale going , eyeshadows for $1 and $5 ... but i believe they do fit in the freedom palette ... maybe not because they are selling the freedom eyeshadows at those prices ...  anywho there's one right next to my work and i go like every 2 days , everything is in a box and it's hard to look for colors so i get 2-3 everytime i go LOL , i swear the girls are tired of seeing me .


----------



## macmistress (Aug 8, 2009)

hiii!

any new hauls? 

anyone know a website that works? i need to stock up on eyeliners n being from uk im missing em!


----------



## Willa (Aug 10, 2009)

I stay away from it for now
I'm so broke these days, I can't buy makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'll check out the counter the next time I go to the shopping mall


----------



## angierafaela (Aug 17, 2009)

I just stumbled upon the Inglot store on broadway [NYC] and what caught my attention at first was the eerie similarity to MAC but I was super impressed. They are a bit cheaper and their color payoff [eyeshadows] is amazing. Super pigmented. The eyeshadow staying power is impressive as well. It stayed on well over 6 hours without any eyeshadow base, didn't crease and I still had to get it off using soap and water ... I don't know much about their other products but if they're as good as the eyeshadows ... MAC's got some serious competition coming.


----------



## Willa (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angierafaela* 

 
_I just stumbled upon the Inglot store on broadway [NYC] and what caught my attention at first was the eerie similarity to MAC but I was super impressed. They are a bit cheaper and their color payoff [eyeshadows] is amazing. Super pigmented. The eyeshadow staying power is impressive as well. It stayed on well over 6 hours without any eyeshadow base, didn't crease and I still had to get it off using soap and water ... I don't know much about their other products but if they're as good as the eyeshadows ... *MAC's got some serious competition coming*._

 
It's not coming, it's there


----------



## jenizzle (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Bump!!

Does anyone know how much the Freedom palettes are in the UK?_

 
I know you asked for this AAAAGES ago, but I bought the 5-shade palette for £15. 

They've opened a store in Dublin too, and it's way overpriced compared to the UK. I did buy a second palette, ended up getting one of the shades the same as in the first... so silly! Cost me €20 but I believe it was a special offer, their usually €28 (for the 5 shade one)

I did buy the black gel eyeliner - most powerful gel eyeliner out there, hands down! EVERYONE should own it! It does wreck yer brushes though, so make sure you don't let it dry into them. I got a 3 shade lipstick palette too, which is great! Two palettes and so many looks achieved out of them. I could go on and on...


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2009)

So so so... I went today
Omg, they changed a lot of stuff
They stopped one thing for good tho, before when you wanted a Freedom palette, you had to buy it full and if you wanted a refill you had to prove you finished one color.

Now, you can buy any type of palettes, even the whole magneted bottom one, and then you chose your colors. The pans are now 10$, but they downsized them to MAC's format, before they were like MUFE. They still have MUFE's size, but in a pot, and it's 15$ each.

The colors ARE TO DIE FOR... omg I was drooling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My next big expense will probably be there, the e/s formula was changed and is now smoother (next to creamy but still powder), more pigmented and they have a LOT of choice.


----------



## anita22 (Sep 12, 2009)

I got a 10-shade palette today. I actually went in to get one for my sister's birthday in a few weeks, but as it's my birthday in a few days I couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a different format from the Freedom palettes I've seen online  - a magnetised palette with 10 rectangular (almost square) shadows. Will take some pics if I get time. I love the colour choice Inglot has, though I struggled to find many matte options. However I'm very happy with the colours I got


----------



## superficialgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

I love inglot, we have on in malta and the quality of the lipglosses and eyeshadows are amazing! on par with mac and they are not as expensive! 
I have swatches on my blog of a few items i have bought there


----------



## anita22 (Sep 17, 2009)

Have posted pics of the new format of Freedom palette in the Inglot swatch thread


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 17, 2009)

so annoyed, there used to be an inglot near where i lived, i drove all the way there (hour drive) today, and it had closed down! bloody recession


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 22, 2009)

where are there inglot stores in englandd?! i cant even find a website that works, theyve been down for months!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionjunkiexx* 

 
_where are there inglot stores in englandd?! i cant even find a website that works, theyve been down for months!_

 
The only one I know of that's still around is in Westfield London (Shepherd's Bush tube stop). I'm heading out there tomorrow actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There used to be another one somewhere (Bluewater??) but I think it closed down a while ago.


----------



## anita22 (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Also, regarding websites, the only active one I know of is for Malta:
INGLOT - Malta :: Welcome ::

There used to be a really good one for Australia which had a lot more product info on it, but unfortunately it's been under construction for a while now.

I did also pick up a catalogue/price list for brushes (in pounds sterling) so if you want to know anything about brushes I might be able to help.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 22, 2009)

there used to be one in bromley but it closed down, it says its still there, but i was there yesterday and it had closed


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 25, 2009)

i might have to ask someone to do a cp for me from the one in westfieldd, do you know what the pricings like? how much for eyeshadows blushes etc?


----------



## anita22 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionjunkiexx* 

 
_





 i might have to ask someone to do a cp for me from the one in westfieldd, do you know what the pricings like? how much for eyeshadows blushes etc?_

 
Their product range is so massive, I'm not even sure where to start... The Freedom palettes come in about a dozen different sizes and shapes - you choose your own colours and what sort of product goes in there.  I'm not sure how much the 3-pans or 4-pans are, but I think the 5-pan palettes are   £15 (any combo of eye shadow, lipstick, concealer, or brow powder). The magnetic 10-pan eyeshadow palettes are £35 (just posted pics on my blog if you want to see what I'm referring to), or you can get a 30-pan eyeshadow palette for about £80. Then there's a lot of sizes in between around the £20-30 mark, that hold blush, powder and eyeshadow. I'm not sure how it would work with a CP on these custom palettes though as the colour choice is massive and you just fill your palette with whatever you want - you'd have to give whoever's buying some clear guidelines on what colours you like!

I also recently got a cream blush (£8) and bronzer/highlighter combo (about £12 I think) and face primer (£12).


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 3, 2009)

^The cream blush is wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope it doesn't dry out any time soon...

I bought a lot of their brushes recently and I can attest that they are fantastic!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 1, 2009)

I got a chance to check out some of the line at The Artist Summit and I was in love.  I can't wait to see more.  The quality and price point blew me away.  It is about the price of MAC, in some cases cheaper, and they are really pigmented and easy to apply.  I was in love with the loose pigments & the face powders.  The pigments were so smooth and vibrant and the powder was the silkiest I have ever felt.


----------



## enflmdphnx (Nov 15, 2009)

YouTube - Paying INGLOT a visit.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm still loving my Inglot palettes!! I'm thinking of getting a blush/and or lip palette, as a third "layer" to my magnetic eyeshadow palettes. Trying to be strong but I'm just a sucker for palettes.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 18, 2009)

i'll be in poland in december, can't wait to play with all the eyeshadows!


----------



## Maktgalena (Nov 19, 2009)

I first walked in to Inglot in Warsaw this summer. The makeup line does feel very cheap (in a bad way) and yes, they have a lot of MAC dupes. Though I'd say MAC are equal in creating dupes from other brands. It's a circus.
Anyhow Inglot do carry a heavy range of colours, a lot of them giving me a feel of uniqueness. I found that perfect vibrant yet light pink that I've been looking for so long to create great combos with TMM "after glow" and MAC "magenta madness".

Inglot stores feel more like Make Up Store or FACE Stockholm than MAC. Anyone who's ever been to one of those stores know what I mean.

Inglots eyeshadows feel a lot more powdery than MAC, but are way similiar to MUS, FACE or even IsaDora.
I see a lot of comments on Inglot being pricey! But when I was in Warsaw this summer i got several trio-palettes from the freedom system for 10 dollars each. That's about 70 SEK and I get ONE MAc eye shadow for 155 SEK so I'm really pleased.
Also you need a stickier base for Inglot, I find that NYX jumbo eye pencils work almost too good but UDPP is not quite sticky enough (and this is the first eye shadow ever to crease with UDPP for me). And the shadows apply better with sponge applicators or fingers than with brushes...

Hm, that's all I could think of for now.

Oh no! One more thing! Have you tried their nail art nail polishes? The ones with really long and thin bristles? I LOVE THEM! And so cheap cheap cheap! 
To compare prices with MAC Inglot nail polishes are almost 50 SEK while MAC costs 120 SEK. So yeah, I can live with a little quality drop out ;D

Though that comment about the brand being over 20 years old? I'm REALLY sceptical having family in Poland and being half polish mysel I know that 20 years ago Poland hand a communist regim and according to my grandmother and aunt private companies didn't exist back then.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 19, 2009)

maktgalena, do you by any chance remember the price for the 30 eyeshadow freedom palette? i read somewhere that they are 70 PLN in warsaw. that would be around 18 euros, which seems way to low to me.


----------



## xcoco (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have many products from Inglot but they have really nice nude pink & lavender lipsticks. I also bought a bronzer today from there and they have the BEST bronzers ever, it's so so pigmented! Way better than other bronzers I tried (MAC, Stila...). I also love how you buy one product and get the other one 50% off. I find that most of their sales persons working there are snobby, don't know anything & arent't helpful at all but there's a really nice MA from there at Fairview Pointe Claire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will definitaly buy more products from them. 

* Note that unlike MAC, if you buy a product and you're not satisfied with it, you can't return it if you already used it. If it's never used, you can exchange but not return.


----------



## mae13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Maktgalena* 

 
_
Though that comment about the brand being over 20 years old? I'm REALLY sceptical having family in Poland and being half polish mysel I know that 20 years ago Poland hand a communist regim and according to my grandmother and aunt private companies didn't exist back then._

 
The fall of communism was in 1989 - 20 years ago. That's the year the Berlin Wall was torn down, the USSR renounced influence in Eastern European countries and, more importantly for Poland, the Solidarity trade unions were re-legalized, eventually leading to the election of Solidarity candidates for almost all the open parliamentary seats, with Jaruzelski as president, and the institution of a rapid-reform economic plan (the Balcerowicz Plan - a version of Shock Therapy developed by Jeffrey Sachs).

Aside from that, Poland still managed to maintain a certain degree of private enterprise even under the Communist regime, especially if these were not a threat to state-owned 'companies'.

It's certainly possible for a small, private cosmetics manufacturer to have existed over 20 years ago, and have grown since the rise of capitalism.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcoco* 

 
_I don't have many products from Inglot but they have really nice nude pink & lavender lipsticks. I also bought a bronzer today from there and they have the BEST bronzers ever, it's so so pigmented! Way better than other bronzers I tried (MAC, Stila...). I also love how you buy one product and get the other one 50% off. I find that most of their sales persons working there are snobby, don't know anything & arent't helpful at all but there's a really nice MA from there at Fairview Pointe Claire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will definitaly buy more products from them. 

* Note that unlike MAC, if you buy a product and you're not satisfied with it, you can't return it if you already used it. If it's never used, you can exchange but not return._

 
You're from the west island too?? lol

I work in at the sephora in fairview, and i never go into inglot. When they first opened i bought two eye shadows and found them so so chalky. I went back to ask about this and the MA told me if i want good payoff to go with the AMC line. Why dont you just make all the shadows with good payoff, not a select few and the rest are chalk and crap? Ive also gotten pigments there and while the colours in the pots are STUNNING they too are chalky. I find it very uninviting in there. Every time i pass by, the MA's always seem to be giving sour looks to the passers by. Also, every time ive gone in, the MA's didnt know prices, or couldn't recommend something. All they would do is try and sell me on the freedom palette...


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love Inglot! Their mattes arent the best, agreed, though I have one of them that I would buy again just because of its colour, but their new pearl finish shadows are TDF - better than MAC AFAIC and cheaper too by almost 60%, for the propans anyway. They have a super colour range!! And I disagree with those who say the shadows are chalky, their pearl finishes are creamy and super soft/velvety/blendable - really beautiful! 

I am in love with their lippie range, they do have a beautiful pale lilac and they also have the creme glosses which are pretty damn nice. The lipglosses are very pretty too! 

Havent tried the creme blushes yet, but will do eventually. The palettes however suck.... they are heavy and cumbersome and I vastly prefer my MAC palettes!! The heaviness of the palette and limited wells means that you need mulitple levels to achieve the same storage as a MAC palette and I dont like the magnet - yes they are firmly held closed, but they are a real pain in the ass to get open/off because of that. 

Overall though Inglot gets a big thumbs up from me and the price really cant be overlooked - I'll keep going back!


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 3, 2010)

their gel eyeliners are amazing, made me throw my blacktrack fluidline right in the trash. they hold up so well and do not even budge after 12 hours and my eyelids are super oily!


----------



## lucym1 (Feb 3, 2010)

does anyone know the australian prices for a pro5 or pro3 palette? thankyou


----------



## maci1401 (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucym1* 

 
_does anyone know the australian prices for a pro5 or pro3 palette? thankyou_

 





The Pro 5 is $45 and the Pro 3 is $35.


----------



## maci1401 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_The only one I know of that's still around is in Westfield London (Shepherd's Bush tube stop). I'm heading out there tomorrow actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There used to be another one somewhere (Bluewater??) but I think it closed down a while ago._

 
 Hi there INGLOT's new web site its finaly on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Inglot Cosmetics it's fantastick.


----------



## lilibat (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't seem to actually BUY anything off the new site and I am dying to get a couple of the pigments. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't suppose anyone knows if there's any Inglot store/counter in Belfast?

Finding it v. hard to find any website that lists stockists/stores for Inglot..


----------



## anita22 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_I don't suppose anyone knows if there's any Inglot store/counter in Belfast?

Finding it v. hard to find any website that lists stockists/stores for Inglot.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The only one in Ireland is in Dublin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inglot Cosmetics - Stores


----------



## Karuzela (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi guys!
So I thought I would add sth in this thread. I`m Polish and I live close to Warsaw, I`ve known the brand INGLOT for as long as I can remember, I think one of my first eyeshadows was Inglot, when I was around 14...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a good article about the brand`s owner (chemist) Wojciech Inglot and the brand`s history here: Wojciech Inglot: cienie i b?yski bran?y kosmetycznej| Cienie i b?yski - Polityka.pl (sorry it`s in polish, but maybe an online translator will help? Polityka is a respected politics/business magazine here. Oh, and the article says that Inglot does not really advertise, they got popular because of clients recommendations. Maybe that explains the lack of online stores and websites?)

There are many Inglot stores in Warsaw, personally I don`t think they look like MAC, though it is no secret that mr Inglot got inspired by MAC to create his own brand with a biiiig range of colors and affordable prices in Poland. The article says they now have 60 stores all around the world and are mad popular in Dubai...? Is that true? 

Anywhoo, now I don`t really own any Inglot cosmetics, so I can`t say much about the quality, but if you guys want I could go and check some things at the store ^^ I saw really cute purple eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, wait! But I do have sth from Inglot - I absolutely love their nail polish, it`s really good! The prices in Poland are not MAC comparable, they are about half of MAC prices or less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I dislike about Inglot is the makeup artists (??) in the stores, they look awful D: too much tan and heavy makeup, bleached blonde or black hair... ayway, they look like really bad guidettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn`t trust them with my face ever, lol. 

So, I feel neutral about this brand, but I just wanted to clear that it is a very old and well known brand and respected too. Affordable. Lots of colors. BEST nail polishes. As for quality I don`t know, really. Maybe I`l get sth from them and test it. ^^


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 25, 2010)

the new website got me so excited , just came accross it today ! and there 's a buy one get the other at 50% on the lipsticks in store , i got 2 , planning on getting 2 more ! and the loose powder seems nice too , i love Inglot !!


----------



## maci1401 (Feb 25, 2010)

I Love INGLOT to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... At the moment they have a promotion  Nailpolish  for ONLY $5....


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_the new website got me so excited , just came accross it today ! and there 's a buy one get the other at 50% on the lipsticks in store , i got 2 , planning on getting 2 more ! and the loose powder seems nice too , i love Inglot !!_

 
Is it on glosses also or just lipstick?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm sorry if this has been asked, but I how can Americans not living in NYC get ahold of these products and what is the price range like?  I just visited the website last night and I am intrigued.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm in AU and happy to do CPs for the propans. Their 26mm propans which fit into mac palettes are a flat $10AU. In the pot they are $25AU, I'm sure the US price is probably cheaper.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 2, 2010)

Love the new site, but I wish there were color descriptions...and a place I could purchase.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I'm sorry if this has been asked, but I how can Americans not living in NYC get ahold of these products and what is the price range like?  I just visited the website last night and I am intrigued._

 
If you are lucky enough to attend The Makeup Show or The Artist Summit, Inglot was there. I don't know if they'll be at the IMATS.  Otherwise, just call the NYC and have it shipped. 

The price range is a about the same for some products and little cheaper than MAC for others.  Just call the store for pricing.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ the Inglot girls here in australia have bad hair/makeup too! appears universal lol..

so tonight I had my first trip in to Inglot and bought a 3 palette.. can anyone tell me how to pop the pans out? the girl said they would just come out but there is no dip for me to poke into to pop it..


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL, pick them out carefully? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always buy the round pans to fit in my mac palettes so I dont have trouble with the square pans. A friend of mine has the 4 palette and she has a lot of trouble getting hers out too


----------



## maci1401 (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ the Inglot girls here in australia have bad hair/makeup too! appears universal lol..

so tonight I had my first trip in to Inglot and bought a 3 palette.. can anyone tell me how to pop the pans out? the girl said they would just come out but there is no dip for me to poke into to pop it.._

 
The palettes are magnetic so they want come out easy...You need to use something very thin on the sides to take the pans out
I actually like the girls at Inglot...which store did you go to?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL thanks Panda! I'm thinking maybe a metal nail file might do the trick. the girl was like, oh it's so easy you just pop them out... yeah right!!

maci1401- I go to one in Melbourne, are you in Australia? The girls are nice enough just pack on the MU with a trowel.. and the one I was talking to kept bagging MAC.. no need for it.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 4, 2010)

Someone told me there was an INglot in Manhattan, in Times Square I think... anyone been? I'm too lazy to go, but I wanna know their prices!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes.  It's a really small store and there are sooooo many things!!  Definitely don't go unless you have some time on your hands.  Prices aren't too bad either.  A little cheaper than MAC with comparable quality.  Some things seemed better quality than others.  Fun to play and look at all the pretty colors, though.  And definitely hard to restrain myself.


----------



## maci1401 (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_LOL thanks Panda! I'm thinking maybe a metal nail file might do the trick. the girl was like, oh it's so easy you just pop them out... yeah right!!

maci1401- I go to one in Melbourne, are you in Australia? The girls are nice enough just pack on the MU with a trowel.. and the one I was talking to kept bagging MAC.. no need for it._

 
Yes in Melbourne...I think they have 7 stores in Melbourne...i usualy go to the one in Watergardens and their MP is always very nice....and about MAC i agree...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 5, 2010)

I went to the one at Highpoint, I used to work in the same shopping centre and I'd walk past them a lot. All the girls have really OTT mu.. not like the mac girls though that makes you go wow, these were more eww.. but each to their own. What I think is too much might be really glamorous for someone else!

I'm totally stoked with my shadows that I bought yesterday, creamy and pigmented and easy to blend. A bit disappointed with my liquid highlighter/bronzer, not much pigment and my face feels hot and tight where I've applied it- possible allergy on the way


----------



## lilibat (Mar 5, 2010)

They need to sell from the site or open a San Francisco store. ARGH!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_They need to sell from the site or open a San Francisco store. ARGH!_

 
Agreed!  I sent an email though and the reply stated that they were working on selling through the website, so maybe that won't be too far off.


----------



## Miss_Jessi (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_their gel eyeliners are amazing, made me throw my blacktrack fluidline right in the trash. they hold up so well and do not even budge after 12 hours and my eyelids are super oily!_

 





 Inglot gel liners!! Thats what caught my eye first when i went there for the first time!
Then, it was the lipstick, the glosses, the shadow ect...
Now i have, a primer, 2 kind of foundations, 2 kind of powders , 2 different bronzers, 5-6 gel liner, 1 liquid liner, palettes ( two-2,one-10, one-5, one-4)
,one cream blush, 7-8 pigments, the duraline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, brushes etc...

I'm in loove with their products!

And since i went ( to the big one at Mc Gill in MOntreal), and stayed there for hours, i began talking with the mua's over there ,now i work there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So more Inglot products for me!


----------



## Karuzela (Apr 11, 2010)

Yesterday I saw an amazing pink lipstick at INGLOT that reminded me of Lady Gaga MAC lipstick in color, but it was opaque and matte, but... sooo beautiful... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to go back and get it! Especially that it was 20pln! :O 

I also recently got two nail conditioners (11 & 15, well, one is a diamond top coat) and a nail polish (874?) and they are really good quality and price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can really recommend their nail polish


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 15, 2010)

Inglot has come to Serbia, wee

I didn't go yet, but I'm interested in gel eyeliners, duraline, primer, foundation and shadows!!

How is the primer and foundation? for a girl with sensitive/oily skin, with large pores?


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't quote me on this, but I am almost certain there is an Inglot in the UK, it's in Bluewater... 
Anybody know if it's gone? Iwas there in 2008 as a stall rather than a store..


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 19, 2010)

I was at the NYC store in Times Square last week and the sales associates were very helpful.  I ended up buying a palette of concealers (so creamy!) and a small, 5 square pan e/s palette just to play around with.  The color payoff is amazing and the price is great, too.  *If only they sold online!*  The SA did say they would be at IMATS and were planning to open more US stores this year.  If you're in the area to check out the new MAC store, pop into Inglot.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Don't quote me on this, but I am almost certain there is an Inglot in the UK, it's in Bluewater... 
Anybody know if it's gone? Iwas there in 2008 as a stall rather than a store.._

 
I think I may have read there was one there at some point, but as far as I know the only one in the UK is the store in Westfield London.


----------



## maci1401 (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Inglot has come to Serbia, wee

I didn't go yet, but I'm interested in gel eyeliners, duraline, primer, foundation and shadows!!

How is the primer and foundation? for a girl with sensitive/oily skin, with large pores?_

 

[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Oh their under makeup base is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Apparently it takes up the excess oil and doesn’t clog up the pores but still covers them so your skin can bread and looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... The best... you must try this miracle maker... i love it


----------



## RedRibbon (May 6, 2010)

There is deffo an Inglot in Westfield as I've ogled the makeup in there myself.

Not sure about Bluewater, someone told me there used to be one in there and I've read a blog where a girl bought stuff from Inglot in Bluewater but it may have closed down?


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maci1401* 

 
_[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Oh their under makeup base is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Apparently it takes up the excess oil and doesn’t clog up the pores but still covers them so your skin can bread and looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... The best... you must try this miracle maker... i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks ! 

I didn't go yet, but i plan to go over the next two weeks, when I complete a list of what to get


----------



## RedRibbon (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Thanks ! 

I didn't go yet, but i plan to go over the next two weeks, when I complete a list of what to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I did the same, I thought the girl in the shop would laugh at me but she said they've had people come in with typed lists of what they want in order of where they are in the store..


----------



## xFlossy (May 8, 2010)

I had *HAD* a few eyeshadows from there and they did nothing but stain my skin. Not so much the browns, but the blues and greens did! I love the colour selection but I doubt I will go there again.

I should add, their nail polishes are quite good though. I have a few and they go on really well.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 8, 2010)

I write down lists because I hate when I look around, and there are people pushing you, taking stuff that you are looking at, being rude...
So i research, see swatches, make a list, and go in the shop, and get out quickly


----------



## Cerydwen (May 9, 2010)

Does anybody know how the quality (colour payoff and longevity) of Inglot eye shadows and pigments compares to MAC?

Thanks


----------



## RedRibbon (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_Does anybody know how the quality (colour payoff and longevity) of Inglot eye shadows and pigments compares to MAC?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I find their eyeshadows better than MAC. I can wear an Inglot shadow all day without using a primer and it doesn't crease.  The colour selection is also (I feel) insane compared to MAC.  They have tonnes of them in all different shades.


----------



## Cerydwen (May 9, 2010)

Thanks RedRibbon!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 9, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I find their eyeshadows better than MAC. I can wear an Inglot shadow all day without using a primer and it doesn't crease.  The colour selection is also (I feel) insane compared to MAC.  They have tonnes of them in all different shades._

 
oh, wow


----------



## devin (May 25, 2010)

*Is Inglot in NYC closed already?*

OK. I changed my mind. I would like to know if anyone has information on the NYC location. It seems like they just disappeared. Last time I was there, which was last week, the sign on the door said closed two days for construction. Now there is no answer on the phone, voicemail, nothing. I am curious to know what happened? Are they closed already in NYC? I was just getting into this brand and had a lot more I wanted to get!


----------



## devin (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Is Inglot in NYC closed already?*

Ok. My friend Cindy informed me that they are closed for remodeling. Phew....now I feel better!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Is Inglot in NYC closed already?*

I hope they're making that location larger.  I visited that hole-in-the wall location last fall.  It was so stuffy in there, I was getting claustrophobic!


----------



## devin (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Is Inglot in NYC closed already?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I hope they're making that location larger. I visited that hole-in-the wall location last fall. It was so stuffy in there, I was getting claustrophobic!_

 
Yes. It was rather small. Hopefully it will be larger so they can incorporate more of their products as well!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 2, 2010)

I just saw *Jangsara's* post in the product thread! I love that pigment and gloss.

Jangsara, how did you like the liner gel? Is that to be used instead of a lipliner pencil? Or is it more along the lines of MAC's Lip Erase?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 28, 2010)

How much do the AMC Pure Pigment Eye Shadows cost in the US?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't know if its been mentioned already but Inglot is opening a store in Aventura Mall, Aventura, FL!!!  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 28, 2010)

OH I wish I could get my hands on some of their shadows! They look so nice..


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't they accept phone orders now?


----------



## tthelwell (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi guys! I wanted to let everyone know that *Inglot Cosmetics* in *Times Square NYC *now does phone orders!!!!

You can visit their website at http://www.inglotcosmetics.com/ to browse the different products that are available and call in your order at 212-247-8169.

*Mini Price List:*
*Single Eyeshadows* - $12
*Pigments* - $14

*Freedom Pallettes*
10 Eyeshadows - Square - $50
10 Eyeshadows - Round - $45
5 Eyeshadows - Square - $30
5 Eyeshadows - Round - $25
3 Eyeshadows - Square - $20
3 Eyeshadows - Round - $15
2 Eyeshadows - Square - $16

I have quite a few swatches of Inglot eyeshadows and pigments on my blog if u guys want to check them out. I'll add them to the swatch thread as well.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^OMG...this is exciting! I have really been wanting to try these shadows out...they look so gorge! Thanks for the info..I will check out your blog for swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: LOL..just realized I am subscribed to your blog! Really love your blog..you have the most amazing looks!


----------



## jenizzle (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone find that their eyeliner pots dry out like there's no tomorrow? It's really annoying and makes them impossible to use after a few weeks


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenizzle* 

 
_Anyone find that their eyeliner pots dry out like there's no tomorrow? It's really annoying and makes them impossible to use after a few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would like to know if anyone else is experiencing this also- their liner pot was going to be the first item I would grab going into the store. It looks to be even darker than Blacktrack. I don't want it if it's going to dry out though.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't had my Inglot Gel Eyeliners long enough to know, but I'm happy to tell you of any changes.

I'm storing them (and my Stila Smudge Pots) upside down inside a plastic container, & turn them upside down when applying them (after loading the eyeliner brush) so they're not exposed to air for too long.


----------



## CarolineK (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone know the prices of Inglot in England? I really wanna try some of the products but I'm not sure whether I should buy here (in Australia) or wait until I visit London at the end of the year, if I can possibly get them cheaper.


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CarolineK* 

 
_Does anyone know the prices of Inglot in England? I really wanna try some of the products but I'm not sure whether I should buy here (in Australia) or wait until I visit London at the end of the year, if I can possibly get them cheaper._

 
Hi Caroline, 

I know of bloggers who have bought things from Inglot so I've just taken this info from their blogs:

The brush cleaner is £5 but I have heard that it isn't really too good, I am talking about the quick cleaner, whereby you just spray it on and it cleans brushes.

A freedom palette of either 3 or 5 eyeshadows is £15 and you can have a brush put in there (can't remember if that costs more or is "free")

Lipsticks are £7 and pressed powders are £10.

They do a slimmer version of the lipsticks but I think they're about £8. 

I am popping down to Westfields shortly so will try and get a pricelist and paste it into this thread if I can.


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 8, 2010)

Inglot is opening their first store (the day after tomorrow, yay!) in Croatia and I can't wait to buy their shadows! I love lipsticks so I hope that I'll like those too, so far no one could top MAC!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 8, 2010)

Dekadencija said:


> Inglot is opening their first store (the day after tomorrow, yay!) in Croatia and I can't wait to buy their shadows! I love lipsticks so I hope that I'll like those too, so far no one could top MAC!



 	Very exciting Dekadencija! I hope they have some great opening specials for you!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm hoping for that too rollergirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 17, 2010)

So, last week Inglot came to Croatia finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I was there at the opening and I must say I'm thrilled! I've been reading about this brand for such a long time and I'm so glad I finally got the chance to try their products and of course, to purchase some as well.  

  	Their prices are really reasonable (especially compared to some other brands here in Croatia where everything is really expensive) and here are some prices for example:
  	- single e/s - $13 (65 kuna)
  	- AMC cream blushes - $15 (75 kuna)
  	- lipsticks and sleeks lipglosses - $15 (75 kuna)
  	- freedom system e/s - round $8 (40 kuna), square $11 (55 kuna) (I got myself a 10 e/s round palette and it was approx $70, but you get 20% off at the moment)
  	- foundations are $20 - $26 (100 - 130 kuna)
  	- nail polish - $13.50 (68 kuna)

  	...

  	Anyway, I think they are affordable. Their store looks AMAZING! And I really like that you can try everything and that they have disposable lipgloss and mascara wands. 

  	I also swatched some products:
  	- eyeshadow freedom system - link
  	- AMC Cream Blush - link


  	I'll post my palette once I take photos (it's bad weather today, no light unfortunately  )


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 17, 2010)

i fail to understand why people dislike inglot for being too much like mac?!

  	maybe a bit of healthy competition will force mac to buck up their ideas, stop increasing their prices so much and start coming out with new, better products

  	inglot has been around for years, not as long as mac though, but mac don't own the rights to black.. alot of make up stores use black and white as their decor theme, think smashbox, chanel, no.7, gosh,  to name but a few.

  	take a chill pill!

  	i've got a few products from inglot and they've been really good, their eyeshadows have awesome pigmentation, you guys should check it out!


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't see them releasing a lot of new products which can be quite frustrating! They've just opened another stand in Dundrum TC in Dublin if any of you are out that way. It's only down the road from me which is dangerous!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought their gel eyeliner today, so far so good! I took some effort to be opaque but my eyelids were a bit greasy and slippery and I used a new brush, I may have some time to get used to it... I love their colors, I'm coming back for red eyeliner!


----------



## wittynickname (Nov 18, 2010)

I only came across Inglot at the Forum Shops in Las Vegas.  At first I thought it was some small company, and not a multinational chain.  Sadly they have not yet opened up in Canada outside of Quebec.  I purchased the nail polish, and I go through a lot of nail polish because I need to do a LOT of excel spreadsheets and consequently the nail polish is constantly being chipped.  The stores do look like MAC stores, but I really cannot blame them for having a neutral color palette, as it would allow the customers to focus on the colors of their products.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought the 10 pan freedom palette this weekend in NY. I went home and had to go the store in Times Square even though they are going to open one near me pretty soon. In addition to the palette I got 2 gel eyeliners and one of the AMC lipglosses. The pigmentation on these is INSANE!!!!! Seriously my sister and I were in awe at how much color was deposited with one swipe of the finger. I can't wait for the new store to open in Aventura so I can get my hands on MORE of the gel eyeliners. They will make PERFECT bases. All in all this is a brand to keep an eye on.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 18, 2010)

wittynickname said:


> but I really cannot blame them for having a neutral color palette, as it would allow the customers to focus on the colors of their products.


	Not sure I understand this. They don't (usually*) have pre made palettes. You get to put your own palettes together.

  	*I saw prepaid palettes once but they were sale items with the old palette - all had bright colours.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 18, 2010)

Dekadencija said:


> I bought their gel eyeliner today, so far so good! I took some effort to be opaque but my eyelids were a bit greasy and slippery and I used a new brush, I may have some time to get used to it... I love their colors, I'm coming back for red eyeliner!



 	Which colour did you get? I have two Gel Eyeliners. The dark brown is easy to use, the light purple was harder to apply the first time I used it, but was easier after that for some reason? I'm wondering if perhaps their lighter colours are different?


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 19, 2010)

#83. I like the color but it turns out, it's blue. It looked purple to me in the store. It's really longwearing and smudge proof, I'm just not crazy about the faact you have to build up the color not being opaque enough, like fluidline is for me, at least. I hope it will get better like in your case


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 20, 2010)

Dekadencija said:


> #83. I like the color but it turns out, it's blue. It looked purple to me in the store. It's really longwearing and smudge proof, I'm just not crazy about the faact you have to build up the color not being opaque enough, like fluidline is for me, at least. I hope it will get better like in your case



 	I remember that one! When I was looking for the perfect purple I swatched all of the similar looking Inglot gel eyeliner shades in a row & noticed that one looked purpleish in the jar, but next to the others was blue.

  	I'm having more luck with the light purple. I find it's easier to get an opaque colour with a small brush, rather than the flat eyeliner brush.


----------



## wittynickname (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry, I was alluding to the color palette of the store itself, not the color of the palettes you buy.  I was initially responding to a previous poster who thought Inglot was a MAC ripoff because their stores had an austere black/white color combo.  Let's just say a store selling makeup should keep its interior color palette restrained, as they would not want to overwhelm the effect of the makeup's color.

  	I was thinking of the interior design, and not the product itself.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 20, 2010)

Ahh right... yes that makes sense... I don't see what other choice there is. Black is the best (non) colour to show other colours against. White would be hard to clean, any other colours may clash with the colours they're trying to sell. Maybe someone who's been to Poland can tell us how long they've had the current design, but even if it's only recent, black is the logical neutral colour. Let the fanbois believe what they want.


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 20, 2010)

Dekadencija said:


> I remember that one! When I was looking for the perfect purple I swatched all of the similar looking Inglot gel eyeliner shades in a row & noticed that one looked purpleish in the jar, but next to the others was blue.
> 
> I'm having more luck with the light purple. I find it's easier to get an opaque colour with a small brush, rather than the flat eyeliner brush.


	Smart thinking, I should have compare it too!

  	I see how it could work better with a smaller brush, I'm used to using ecotools eyeliner brush which I love but it's flat and I need to do some tapping in order to get full opacity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, staying power is really nice so once I'm done with putting it on (hopefully it will get easier) it stays put the whole day


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 20, 2010)

Let me know how you go. 

  	PS: I'm not sure what to call the eyeliner brush I used, but its not flat, and it's not arched - It's like a tiny eyeshadow brush with a little bit of a point at the end - the one I have is Lancome Eyeliner brush #2 if that helps you get an idea on what it looks like.


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 21, 2010)

is my friend  It looks like a perfect brush for this particular gel eyeliner. My eyeliner is 'slippery' if that makes any sense, it should be more 'messy' I'm guessing. Yeah, I know I don't make ANY sense but I think this eyeliner would work better with a brush that doesn't glide as easily. Oh, explaining on language other than my native is like a night mare. Forget I said anything


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha! You make perfect sense.


----------



## ElleKay (Nov 22, 2010)

The stores in Poland used to be all white. 20 years later when they launched in Canada (the first country to expand the brand) they changed the design of the store where the walls and furniture were mainly black with accents of white and stainless steel.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2010)

Inglot opens in the Aventura Mall in Aventura, FL on Friday 11/26/10.
  	I now have a reason to leave the house on Black Friday!!!!
  	Gel Liners here I come!!!!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 25, 2010)

Definitely try the gel liners. After getting used to aplication (not for long, 2-3 times) I live my 83 (when I saw how awesome it looked on one picture LOL) But seriously, it stays PUT.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 25, 2010)

ElleKay said:


> The stores in Poland used to be all white. 20 years later when they launched in Canada (the first country to expand the brand) they changed the design of the store where the walls and furniture were mainly black with accents of white and stainless steel.


	Thanks ElleKay! Interesting!


----------



## MzFit (Dec 3, 2010)

I wonder why they haven't opened a store in Toronto yet. I saw them last summer when I was in Montreal but wasn't sure about trying them lately they been getting raves the price is right I want to try them.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yesterday I bought the Inglot Cream foundation. It's very nice - medium to full coverage, with a natural matte finish. It reminded me a lot of MUFE's Mat Velvet in texture and finish. It cost (I think?) 12 pounds, which is about half the price that the high-end foundations (Bobbi Brown, Dior etc) sell for here in the UK. I'm continually impressed at how good the quality is for what you pay.


----------



## mhlupic (Dec 31, 2010)

can you people in US buy eyeshadows from freedom system (not the round ones) individualy?? Inglot opened here in Croatia and they dont allow us to buy individual eyeshadow even though i bought the whole pallete....i want to replace one but they said that i could only if i spend the whole shadow,and i can't spend it cause i don't like that one?
 		 			so can anyone tell me if the US inglot stores have the same policy? thanks!


----------



## slick (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep, same policy here.  When I was shopping in Vegas I asked the sales girl if I could just buy an empty palette without the eyeshadows, and she said, "No, not yet."  So maybe there is hope that someday soon we can buy pans and palettes individually!




mhlupic said:


> can you people in US buy eyeshadows from freedom system (not the round ones) individualy?? Inglot opened here in Croatia and they dont allow us to buy individual eyeshadow even though i bought the whole pallete....i want to replace one but they said that i could only if i spend the whole shadow,and i can't spend it cause i don't like that one?
> so can anyone tell me if the US inglot stores have the same policy? thanks!


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 11, 2011)

I have quite a few items from Inglot since they opened their store in Croatia and I can only say good stuff about their products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My favorite products so far are:

*Cream Blush #81*









*Eyeliner Gel #87*





  	Both the blush and the eyeliner are perfectly long-lasting, highly pigmented and really amazing products! The best thing is - not expensive at all!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jan 14, 2011)

In Australia you can buy the Freedom Eyeshadows if you're already purchased the pallette (they're cheaper to buy in a palette however) but you can't buy a palette without the eyeshadows.



mhlupic said:


> can you people in US buy eyeshadows from freedom system (not the round ones) individualy?? Inglot opened here in Croatia and they dont allow us to buy individual eyeshadow even though i bought the whole pallete....i want to replace one but they said that i could only if i spend the whole shadow,and i can't spend it cause i don't like that one?
> so can anyone tell me if the US inglot stores have the same policy? thanks!


----------



## Shypo (Jan 26, 2011)

I just visited the store in NYC, and did some major damage, but did not read these posts before I went, so I missed out on the gel liners....the weather is really bad (how much more snow can we possibly get???) so I don't know if I'll get back.  Perhaps on my next visit.  I love the texture of the shadows, and I bought the MAC Parrot dupe in pigment form (thanks, Diligaf!!).  I also bought 3 lipcolors in palette form.  I'm looking forward to going back to check out the foundations and gel liners.......


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2011)

It's so weird. I live in Montreal and for years I've been walking past the giant Inglot store downtown. This is not easy. It's located in a mall and it's right in the middle of a walkway, so you have to circumnavigate it. I have never gone in... I guess it's partially because of a kind of snobbery I have that makeup/ fragrance places in the middle of malls here tend to be low-end and also that I didn't know anything about their animal testing policies. Today, I actually thought to check and it seems like "not tested on animals" is posted everywhere on their web site. Now I have to go make up (so to speak) for lost time...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2011)

Ladies and gents the news in the wind is that there will be about a $30 USD markup on the Inglot Freedom System Palettes. A few ppl have posted videos on YouTube about it. Including GossMakeupArtist Wayne Goss. He named them the worst product of the month. Not because of pigmentation or quality but because of the markup. I got confirmation today at the Inglot store that it was coming. My sister got wind and had me pick up a 10 pan square palette for her. According to the person I spoke to they said the individual products will remain the same but the mark up will be on the Freedom System.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a very significant price increase!! I CANT BELIEVE IT!!! I wonder what the prices are going to be like @ The Makeup Show and IMATS. Watch them be regular price instead of $33 I would be so sad. Don't get me wrong, INGLOT has very good products but the cherry on top was the price. I read that Feb 7th is the day the price changes. I will try to call tomorrow to find out. Too bad I'm not near a store so I could at least get a new palette. I totally hit pan on some of my shadows. UUUUGGGHHH!!! WHYYY!? lol


----------



## Nicala (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooooh... Inglot bad move there.... :/. Now I'm turned off to try it out.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm about to make my 3rd trip to Inglot today for my sister. She is determined to get more than one palette before the mark up. The girl is crazy..... crazy like a fox!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 7, 2011)

ughhh that is not a good move. I'm glad I got all the stuff I wanted from them when I was in NYC last October.


----------



## Smf16 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is sooo disappointing to hear they up the price on the freedom system! i have been wanting to try Ingot eyeshadows forever..but $80 for a palatte..idk


----------



## Shypo (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got back from my trip to NY, with 2 more 10-pan palettes.  The Freedom palette price goes up in May, to $70 US.  They changed the date because of the uproar.  I don't  know why it has to be such a significant increase.  What a shame.  I think I managed to get all of the shadows I wanted (that were in stock), and sort of wish I had checked out more of the gel liners (I have 3).  I've not used them as bases - my lids are uncooperative with anything but LORAC's Behind the Scenes....but perhaps I'll check them out again in Las Vegas.

  	Maybe if enough people continue to complain, they'll reconsider.  They're also going to have a 20-pan palette, as well as a palette that's just the magnetic base with no insert.  I don't use their palettes because they're so blasted heavy, and too difficult to get the shadows out (I travel, so need something lighter and more flexible in terms of putting different shades in).  They fit in the MAC palettes, but need magnets if you don't want them bouncing around.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 17, 2011)

I know it seemed like one hell of a mark up but if you break it down per shadow its still a bargain. I'm glad to hear that the increase will not happen until May. Gives me some more time to get a few more things. The mark up was mainly on the Freedom System. I have to say even with the mark up I will still purchase from Inglot. The quality is great  for what you are or will be paying.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 20, 2011)

say whaaaaat ?!?!?!  i wonder if they're going to increase them over here too , i'm going there tomorrow night for sure


----------



## RedRibbon (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it is quite sad that they think this is a good move.  We in the UK all knew there would be a price increase on most things because of the rise in VAT but their price hike is no way just to cover the VAT.  They only have one store that I know of which is in Westfields so I doubt it is to do with having to pay rent on other properties..I did think maybe it was because they might also be opening in the other new Westfields ventures that are happening around London.  If everyone around the world is facing the same then that cannot be it.

  	The biggest reason that people went there was because it was a cheaper version of MAC.  You could get five very well pigmented eyeshadows for the price of one MAC one..(ish).  This price increase is doing them no favours and the fact that they've put it off because people are up in arms about it doesn't hold much water with me.  That's just like saying instead of kicking your arse now, I'll give you a last minute respite..but be careful because your arse will be kicked one day in the future.


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if Inglot's gel liners can be used on the water line?


----------



## shimmergrass (Feb 28, 2011)

apparently they held off on the price increase in USA because of the all the negative hype it created. so the 10 shadow palettes are $50.   I just wish they had an online ordering system.


----------



## MzFit (Mar 1, 2011)

I was just in Vegas and the Ceasers store was out of stock on so much but luckly town square had a lot. I got two 10 square and one five round plus 3 individual and the gel liner. Ok so this is my perspective yeah the price increase sucks but really I mean still compare it to MAC prices it still close to half as much for the 10 square plus there is more product in them so really not that bad IMO. This was my first massive haul from them I and I love the eyeshadows there just as good as MAC IMO. I hope they start opening more stores love a local one I am sure I would own way more if they were local.


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey folks~

  	Just wanted to share this with you guys if you have not heard of Inglot before, or have heard of it but don't know much.  I went to Montreal a couple months ago and filmed some footage of the store. I also have some pictures on my blog, but I don't think I'm allowed to put the link here.  You can find it through the info box of my this video though if you watch it on the youtube site.  I'm not affiliated with inglot by the way (although I wish I was!), but I really do love what the company offers. I hope you find it useful =)


----------



## agolds5682 (Mar 10, 2011)

Inglot now has a online website for purchasing products in the USA!!!! The website is inglotusa.com!! Only US customers for now!!


----------



## mae13 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a feeling Inglot miscalculated a couple of things when they started expanding a few years.

  	- They probably undervalued their product to begin with, but that was probably based on their costs when they were a smaller, Euro-only company. Plus I'm sure they didn't want to price themselves too high in a new market.

  	- They expanded too quickly. They opened here in Montreal, and then several locations in Ontario - which they had to close shortly thereafter. They probably lost a lot of capital doing that.

  	- They had crap marketing - no one knew who they were in North America! They should have been more aggressive about getting placed at makeup shows, and working with traditional print media and bloggers early on.

  	- They kept changing the freedom palette set-up, developing new base palettes and how the system worked. It was really annoying, and it's obvious now that they didn't have a proper cost-benefit analysis done.

  	I'm sure that the price increase isn't them just being greedy, but a natural consequence of those initial losses and the costs they didn't factor in properly. I don't doubt they really do need to increase prices in order to be sustainable. It's just shocking that it's so much so quickly.

  	That said, they are such good products, even at the higher prices. I think they are worth the increased price.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow.  I just placed an order on their website - utterly painful!  You have to basically know which '10' (or whatever size Freedom Palette you're getting) shadows you want before you place them in your cart.  If you don't pay attention to the little box that tells you how much you have in your cart (dollar-wise, not quantity-wise) you end up having to start over as it doesn't calculate how many (in this case) shadows you already have chosen.  What a pain!  Not only that, the shadows are not in numerical sequence.  I had written down the ones I wanted to get, and it took me about 20 minutes to find them all.  Good thing I don't intend to order anything else from them.  I wanted to get one last palette before the prices go up.  Yikes.  Don't know if it was worth it......I ended up paying $8 for shipping, but since I won't get to a store before the end of May (and price increases) I figured I'd go for it.  I also got the #59 pigment.

  	Not customer/user friendly by any stretch of the imagination.  Those of you close enough to a store are lucky. 

  	I do like these shadows quite a bit, though - even more than most of my MAC (of which I have MANY) - these are very smooth, pigmented, and stay put.  Very high quality for $4.50 per.  I have to say that I hate the palettes though - no way to get the eye shadows out without potentially harming them, and they're HEAVY.  If you don't travel, they're fine.  But not something you want to have to lug in your suitcase.  The round ones do fit in the MAC empty palettes, so that's good, BUT, they're doing away with the round shadows for the Freedom system.  

  	I also heard they're coming out with a 20-pan palette soon.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Do the square pans fit into a mac palette with the insert removed?


----------



## Shypo (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ Actually, they probably will - I don't have any square ones yet, but I would imagine most of the 10, if not all, would fit - I'm hoping mine come in the little plastic sleeves and not in the palette - I don't like the idea of trying to pry them out to put them in a MAC palette.......


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a quick FYI because I learned the hard way. Use the magnet in the lid to lift the eyeshadow free of the palette. I tried using tweezers and a spatula and no matter how careful I was I nicked a few shadows. Thankfully they were soft enough to be smoothed out with a pass of my finger. Place the magnet on the corner of the pan and it should lift right out. HTH.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, what a great idea!!  I hadn't thought of that - thank you!  I nicked a couple of mine too - I hate when that happens!  Now if I could only figure out how to de-pot the ones in the round plastic containers (the big ones) - I bought several of them in NY and honestly, there seems to be NO way to get them out.  I think if I break the outer pot I can get them out, but haven't yet tried.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Wow, what a great idea!!  I hadn't thought of that - thank you!  I nicked a couple of mine too - I hate when that happens!  Now if I could only figure out how to de-pot the ones in the round plastic containers (the big ones) - I bought several of them in NY and honestly, there seems to be NO way to get them out.  I think if I break the outer pot I can get them out, but haven't yet tried.


	Let me know if it works. I have a few of them as well and I would love to add them to a palette.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Wow.  I just placed an order on their website - utterly painful!  You have to basically know which '10' (or whatever size Freedom Palette you're getting) shadows you want before you place them in your cart.  If you don't pay attention to the little box that tells you how much you have in your cart (dollar-wise, not quantity-wise) you end up having to start over as it doesn't calculate how many (in this case) shadows you already have chosen.  What a pain!  Not only that, the shadows are not in numerical sequence.  I had written down the ones I wanted to get, and it took me about 20 minutes to find them all.  Good thing I don't intend to order anything else from them.  I wanted to get one last palette before the prices go up.  Yikes.  Don't know if it was worth it......I ended up paying $8 for shipping, but since I won't get to a store before the end of May (and price increases) I figured I'd go for it.  I also got the #59 pigment.
> 
> Not customer/user friendly by any stretch of the imagination.  Those of you close enough to a store are lucky.
> 
> ...


 
	They are really hard to get out! A while ago I wanted to change the order of the colours in the pans, I had to use a needle down the side of each pan to carefully lift it out. A bit of a pain!

  	I believe I have seen the 20 pan palette here in Europe - it was a huuuuuge square palette, it fit (I think) about 20 of the larger shadow pans, or you could fill it with eyeshadows, blushes, powders, etc. I remember the salesgirl showing it to me and saying it was very popular with makeup artists, and my eyes nearly popped out of my head at the size of the thing.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 14, 2011)

^^  That thing has to weigh a ton!

  	I've been noodling on how I might be able to remove the larger shadows.....I think if I use pliers to break the plastic component I may be able to get to the pan.  I'll have to experiment with one I don't care as much about, which could be hard......I think these will fit into the Graftobian palettes, which are quite nice.  I'll let you know if I'm successful -


----------



## mae13 (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone have the exact measurements (millimeters?) of the square pans?


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

I am confused on the mark up.. So the empty palette itself will be $80? Or does that include the eyeshadows? Which palette are we talking about, the 10? Sorry, I got confused lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 29, 2011)

JaiLeeP said:


> I am confused on the mark up.. So the empty palette itself will be $80? Or does that include the eyeshadows? Which palette are we talking about, the 10? Sorry, I got confused lol.


 
	Currently a 10 pan square palette filled with shadows costs $50. After May 1st I believe the same filled palette will now cost $80. There will be an approximate 55% mark up on the Freedom System. Some of the other products will be going up as well but only by a dollar or two. HTH


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

Ahhhhhh Okay. Now I am un-confused =). Thanks! I will definitely be getting some palettes then before May 1st


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 30, 2011)

The 20 palette can't be too big because I've seen ppl on YT holding it with one hand, it seems the size of 2 x 10 palettes. I think I would rather keep collecting the 10 palettes however to keep everything the same size. My dream is to have an Inglot brick one day!


----------



## aini (Mar 30, 2011)

Does Inglot have a shop or stand in Prague, Czech Republic? Can't find any information from the website. I think it would be funny not to have because Czech is next to Poland so..


----------



## Shypo (Apr 7, 2011)

I heard from a reliable source that the price increase is not a definite.  There's been so much backlash about it that it's possible it won't happen......BUT, they will begin charging for the palettes as opposed to giving them away with the purchase of shadows, lipcolors, etc.  There are a lot of people who use their own palettes and don't want the Inglot ones, so there's going to be an extra charge.

  	And btw, aini, the stores are all listed on their site - even though they don't provide phone numbers or anything - their site leaves a bit to be desired.  And they've had a number of complaints about it.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 7, 2011)

Update on the depotting of the large round shadows - I've tried to break into the bottom half of the component with a pair of pliers.  It ain't pretty, and it ain't easy, and I gave up along the way.  It would take forever (I have about 10 of them) and I'm not sure it's worth that kind of time.  They're also bigger than the Graftobian wells, but I think would fit into a MAC blush palette.  If I end up with time on my hands I may keep trying to figure it out, but I'm not sure I want to risk breaking any of them.  I really wish they had had these colors in the Freedom system.......ah well.

  	There are still about 20 of these that I want to get (thanks to your lovely swatches on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).  I still say you can't beat the price for the quality.


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 8, 2011)

....


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Apr 10, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Update on the depotting of the large round shadows - I've tried to break into the bottom half of the component with a pair of pliers.  It ain't pretty, and it ain't easy, and I gave up along the way.


  	Not sure which Inglot shadows you have but I depotted some of my individual Inglot shadows (with the clear case) by carefully putting Isopropyl Alcohol around the edge of the pan which melted the glue underneath & let me lift them out with ease. Just be careful not to get too much alcohol on the eyeshadow itself as it changed the consistency of one of mine.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 16, 2011)

You rock =) Thanks for putting this up, need to figure which ones I want now!



Sojourner said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already but came across swatches for all the eyeshadows on the following blog:
> 
> http://www.beautyaddict.net/inglot-eye-shadows-swatches/


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 17, 2011)

Few days ago I purchased my 1st liquid blush and it's gorgeous! It's really easy to work with, simple application and it looks so natural on cheeks!


----------



## chromatrix (Apr 27, 2011)

Need to get swatch pictures but no idea where my camera is, BUT I got some Inglot pigments and compared them to my MAC pigments and 5 of them are almost identical matches. One I really prefer the Inglot version.

  	34 = fuchsia pigment
  	58 = Rebel Rock Blue  pigment (VERY discontinued)
  	59 = Lark About (like the Inglot version better, more shine)
  	33 = The dark Purple from the 2010 Spring crushed metal pigments
  	73 = Violet Pigment

  	I got a couple others but they didn't match anything, which is good actually.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to say most of what i have tried from inglot has been extremely disappointing. Let me recount all my purchases! 

  	1. When inglot 1st opened in Quebec about 6 years ago i bought a bright yellow eyeshadow and a bright green.  Both colours are pretty chalky, but especially the yellow. Even with a base. Even with a creamy coloured base, this baby is not as bright as it should be.

  	2. A dark green (i like green, so what?!) AMC eyeshadow. While the product performed well, i must say the idea of the AMC products (as it was explained to me by a MUA) rubbed me the wrong way. From what i remember, she told me, basically they are just very highly pigmented shadows that and more expensive. IMO, if your line is going to be worth buying, all of your colours should then be AMC quality. Whats the point of most your shadows being lower performing? That being said, the AMC shadow is pretty good.

  	3. Pigments. I bought two, a peacock blue/teal and a gritty bronzey colour. The peacock colour goes on so patchy and takes work with a tacky, preferably coloured base, should be used wet, and must be built. Blending it is a total bitchface. The gritty one, well its gritty. kind of the texture if solar bits and 3 glitter had a love child. Surprising enough, its easier to work with than the other. 

  	4. Cream eye liner. EPIC FAILURE!!!! I had my heart set on buying a dark forresty green for this yr's st patricks. I LOVED the colour. Went home to put it on with my favourite bestest brush (a coarser natural bristle brush from glow minerals) and it was brutal! This baby literally had the consistency of an old dried up Elmer's glue stick. getting anything onto the brush was a challenge, getting it onto my eyelid was death. I had raw scratchy eyelids when i was done, and those wings... well, they were wings. It went back endless to say.

  	5. Freedom system. Upon returning the absolute worst product of life (seriously, i cannot speak enough to how awful it was), i had to do an exchange... which kinda sucked. Anyway, i spotted a pretty blue purple that swatched nicely. I got it in the freedom system because it was closest to the amount i payed for the glue stick/ eyeliner. I tried it the other day, and it too was patchy and did not have as nice an intensity as when swacthes. I was really disappointed that i had to build it so much, and ended up applying it wet.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow that sucks that you have had such bad luck. I personally have 60 eyeshadows from them in 3 of the 20 palettes. I use them on myself, friends, family and clients. I am not disappointed in any of the 60 at all. I will be getting one more palette of 20 and I will have all the colors I want and need. I have also tried a lipstick palette, and nothing disappointing there either. So far I love what I have and will soon start to branch out and try their other products. Now you say you returned the eye liner? I thought Inglot did not take returns whatsoever.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 28, 2011)

I had my bill and told her it was due to a reaction... which honestly by the looks of my red and sore eyelid, it could have been. I dont like lying when it comes to returns, but i wanted my money back (or something) for a product that was so poorly made it was next to impossible without harming ones self.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 29, 2011)

^^  Thanks, Rollergrrl - I have the large ones in the black plastic pots, similar to Bobbi Brown's old shadow components (with the twist-off caps).  I ended up with these because they didn't have the colors in the Freedom System.  For now, I'm just leaving them alone.....a pain as I love palettes, but there it is.

  	I'm heading out to Las Vegas in another week, so I'm looking forward to hitting the store out there - hope they haven't raised the prices yet!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 1, 2011)

I went to the Westfield one on Friday and they have increased the prices of some of their palettes already.  I was going to take a photograph but was shooed away from the sign.

  	Anyway, the five shadow palette (freedom system) is now £21.  It was £15 when I bought it.

  	Also, stay away from the AMC liquid blushers as they are crap.  I swatched them all on my hand and some were super glittery, some were super chunky and the rest had separated.  Now I know this is a shop and that's to be expected but nothing has ever been off when I've swatched it in any other store. 

  	They're gel liners had all dried out and I wasn't impressed.

  	I was hounded in the shop by about five different SA's who refused to realise that I was capable of swatching products on my own.  They followed me and my brother around the store like a hawk and even tried to look in my bag when I opened it to get a tissue out.  No offence but I wouldn't be swatching products I couldn't afford? And if I was going to steal makeup, do you really think I'd be picking up a £8 blusher?

  	When I finally did want some help, they were ALL too busy helping a lady and her husband sort a freedom palette out.  It doesn't take 10 SA's to help one person out.  I was all ready to buy some of their cream non AMC blushers but seeing as they couldn't be bothered to serve me, I walked out.


----------



## Almost black. (May 7, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> I have to say most of what i have tried from inglot has been extremely disappointing. Let me recount all my purchases!
> 
> ....


	Too bad you were disappointed with everything you got  I've been nothing but thrilled with Inglot products!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 7, 2011)

I forgot to post what I got from INGLOT at the NYC IMATS 2011. All I wanted was gel liners so all I got were gel liners. Besides the line and crowd around the table was enough for me to not even look at other products. There was a 30% discount and I feel that I took good advantage of it. I got the gel liners in:
  	#78
  	#87
  	#72
  	#80
  	In looking through the bag I just realized I got a pigment as well.  AMC Pure Pigment in #49. Sorry no color discriptions there aren't any one the site.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 8, 2011)

Yes an Inglot store opened last saterday in Amsterdam! I think i need to go to Amsterdam again very soon.


----------



## evilrose (May 10, 2011)

can someone please tell me where inside caesar's forums the store is located?  my bf is going there on thursday and i'm gonna get me to get me the 20 freedom palette


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

Hi evilrose - it's on the 2nd level (up the escalator from the street level) - right in front of you after you get off the escalator.......

  	I found out how to depot the larger round shadows in the Bobbi Brown-type pots - apparently you just stick a spatula-type tool underneath the metal pan (they have the spatulas for $5 - I bought one) and they lift right out!  They're magnetized!  I'm so happy that I can finally now get these into a palette.....I don't know if they'll fit in my Graftobian palettes, but I hope so.  Can't wait to get home and find out!

  	I got a 20-pan palette and 2 more pigments......a lot of fun, but the male manager in there is a jerk.  He was very rude to me, and very condescending.  If the girl SA who helped me wouldn't have been impacted, I would have told him to take my $150 purchase and...........

  	Anyway, I might get back over there today in case there's anything I missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.......


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 12, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Shypo* 



 	Hi evilrose - it's on the 2nd level (up the escalator from the street level) - right in front of you after you get off the escalator.......

  	I found out how to depot the larger round shadows in the Bobbi Brown-type pots - apparently you just stick a spatula-type tool underneath the metal pan (they have the spatulas for $5 - I bought one) and they lift right out!  They're magnetized!  I'm so happy that I can finally now get these into a palette.....I don't know if they'll fit in my Graftobian palettes, but I hope so.  Can't wait to get home and find out!

  	I got a 20-pan palette and 2 more pigments......a lot of fun, but the male manager in there is a jerk.  He was very rude to me, and very condescending.  If the girl SA who helped me wouldn't have been impacted, I would have told him to take my $150 purchase and...........

  	Anyway, I might get back over there today in case there's anything I missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......


----------



## evilrose (May 12, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi evilrose - it's on the 2nd level (up the escalator from the street level) - right in front of you after you get off the escalator.......
> 
> I found out how to depot the larger round shadows in the Bobbi Brown-type pots - apparently you just stick a spatula-type tool underneath the metal pan (they have the spatulas for $5 - I bought one) and they lift right out!  They're magnetized!  I'm so happy that I can finally now get these into a palette.....I don't know if they'll fit in my Graftobian palettes, but I hope so.  Can't wait to get home and find out!
> 
> ...


	sweet!  thank you so much!  i'll have to msg him since he should be on his way.  i know he won't head to the other store since it's not convienent for him.  I'm getting him to get me a 20-palette.  it's soo hard just to pick 20 from online swatches. 

  	there used to a store in my city years ago but that was when i wasn't really into makeup and was only a mac snob.  now the nearest one is vegas or montreal.


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

That's so nice of him - you really can't go wrong with any of the shadows - I spent about an hour in there, and I had a list when I went in!  I used swatches from this site to help me make my list - and ended up liking several others that I didn't yet have.

  	I hope you love what he gets you!!


----------



## Almost black. (May 13, 2011)

evilrose said:


> can someone please tell me where inside caesar's forums the store is located?  my bf is going there on thursday and i'm gonna get me to get me the 20 freedom palette


 
	Wow! 20 freedom palette! Nice! I don't think we have this palette in my store yet...


----------



## Shypo (May 14, 2011)

Now I'm a bit annoyed.....I guess somewhere along the line they made the large shadows magnetized, but not the ones I have....so I guess I'll be using heat to depot them.  At least I have a good tool now to use to pry the pans up......I was so hoping this would be easy.

  	I went back a second time, and got another 20-pan, a 10-pan, 2 of the liquid blushes in 81 and 82 (thanks Almost black.! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), an eyeliner in #20, and 3 more pigments (#41, 65, 66) and an eye shadow brush (#23p).  A huge haul, and more than I expected, but I don't get to the store that often, and hate ordering from their site.  So I figured I'd better grab while I can.  I put everything into the palettes to travel, but need to do some reorganizing.  I really wish I had started with the square shadows (that's what I got this trip) rather than the round, but the palettes were so heavy and I thought using the MAC ones would be better.....you get so much more product with the square ones......

  	I think I'm on a no-buy for awhile....


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 14, 2011)

Great haul Shypo!


----------



## katred (May 18, 2011)

I have to say that these guys are fast becoming my go-to for solid, basic shadow shades. The nice matte neutrals I go through all the time and such... I really like their options. They have nice colour selections too (I'm in love with #495, which is a real red- not magenta or orange or coral- with gold shimmer), but their basics are really hard to beat.


----------



## Shypo (May 20, 2011)

^^  ITA - I LOVE their shadows - I have amassed quite a few now, and think I'm set until they launch new ones .  The payoff is fabulous, and for what you get, the price can't be beat!


----------



## JaiLeeP (May 21, 2011)

Just watched Enkore's new video.. and in the infor bar he states that Inglot will be coming out with 80 new colors.. in 2 palettes.. and they are all matte =)


----------



## Edelmc (May 21, 2011)

I mainly use MAC and I have a few things from bobbi brown and Nars. I saw Inglot for the first time today. I am curious about the brand. I am particularly interested in the pigments, cream blusher and lipstick palettes. Can anybody recommend the pigments and any particular shades that are unique


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 21, 2011)

JaiLeeP said:


> Just watched Enkore's new video.. and in the infor bar he states that Inglot will be coming out with 80 new colors.. in 2 palettes.. and they are all matte =)



 	I think I just died and when to matte heaven!!! Do we have a date for when this is going to happen??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JaiLeeP (May 21, 2011)

No he didn't say a date or anything. At least I don't think he did.. let me go check.

  	.... Ok.. not date but here is some eyeshadow pron =)

http://enkoremakeuponline.com/Blog/Entries/2011/5/17_Inglot_40-color_Palette.html


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 21, 2011)

JaiLeeP said:


> No he didn't say a date or anything. At least I don't think he did.. let me go check.
> 
> .... Ok.. not date but here is some eyeshadow pron =)
> 
> http://enkoremakeuponline.com/Blog/Entries/2011/5/17_Inglot_40-color_Palette.html


 
	Thanks for the link. The neutral one is of no interest to me that bright matte palette has me already drooling. The post said that they were $137 at the Makeup Show and the usual trade show discount at Inglot is 30% so Im going to guess they will be around $200. Well its time to start saving.


----------



## JaiLeeP (May 21, 2011)

=) yes.. definitely time to save. I will be at IMATs in Toronto.. I hope it will be there too. I got tons of time to save!!


----------



## Shypo (May 21, 2011)

Oh my.........just when I thought I had all I wanted from this brand.......

  	Too bad I can't go to the shows - guess I'll have to save up the $200........thanks for the link!!


----------



## Shypo (May 21, 2011)

Edelmc said:


> I mainly use MAC and I have a few things from bobbi brown and Nars. I saw Inglot for the first time today. I am curious about the brand. I am particularly interested in the pigments, cream blusher and lipstick palettes. Can anybody recommend the pigments and any particular shades that are unique



 	If you go back a few pages, and check the swatch thread, I'm sure you'll find some unique shades.......the pigments are fab (and I think there is a brief comparison of some of them at the top of this page)......


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 21, 2011)

I went in for pigment #70 and got #33 instead since they were sold out.


----------



## megan92 (May 22, 2011)

Anyone have more info on the price incrase?  The other day I went to their site and added a 10 Palette + shadows to my cart (didn't buy it) and it still came out to $50 and I heard they were going to raise it to $80 or so in May?  Well May is almost over...so I was curious about it.  I thought maybe I would buy myself a palette for my birthday next month but I'm worried by then it will be more expensive! :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2011)

megan92 said:


> Anyone have more info on the price incrase?  The other day I went to their site and added a 10 Palette + shadows to my cart (didn't buy it) and it still came out to $50 and I heard they were going to raise it to $80 or so in May?  Well May is almost over...so I was curious about it.  I thought maybe I would buy myself a palette for my birthday next month but I'm worried by then it will be more expensive! :/


 
	I went to Inglot on Saturday and while here were a few items with a price increase at the register there was the same old price. The freedom system was also carrying the older pricing. I havent heard anything recently about the price increase but if I could I would grab what I can right now.


----------



## JaiLeeP (May 23, 2011)

The price increase is in Europe only. At least for right now.


----------



## Almost black. (May 30, 2011)

Quote:


JaiLeeP said:


> The price increase is in Europe only. At least for right now.


 
	Well isn't that just great... I hope that prices won't increase in Croatia at the moment :/


----------



## JaiLeeP (Jun 5, 2011)

The Matte shades are already on Inglot's website for US. The palette isn't there but the shades are. Total is 69 as of now.. They need to add the 11 others.. (I think I did my math right)


----------



## agolds5682 (Jun 6, 2011)

There are ten total colors missing that won't be out for a while? Enkore said later this summer. They are letting people  that purchased from the makeup show either pick other colors or wait for the new colors to come out and be shiped to them when they are in stock!! I am so excited to pick these matte palettes up at the Chicago Makupshow this weekend!! Woohoo!!~


----------



## Shypo (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm heading to the Chelsea store on Monday - I'm interested in the new mattes as well as the 'rainbow' shades....I was originally going to order from the site (before I found out I was going to NYC) but it's a royal pain in the butt.  I'll stick to either ordering from the store (Ann at the Chelsea store is fabulous) or getting stuff in-person.

  	Evilrose, did your boyfriend get your palette for you?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I'm heading to the Chelsea store on Monday - I'm interested in the new mattes as well as the 'rainbow' shades....I was originally going to order from the site (before I found out I was going to NYC) but it's a royal pain in the butt.  I'll stick to either ordering from the store (Ann at the Chelsea store is fabulous) or getting stuff in-person.
> 
> Evilrose, did your boyfriend get your palette for you?


	Please tell me the price of the total 40 matte palette when you get it! Also if you can get a list of the colors thats in the palettes I would be interested! Thanks!!!


----------



## Rei79 (Jun 12, 2011)

does anyone know how they pack for online purchases? are the boxes going to be huge??


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 13, 2011)

I went to the Vegas Forum Shops store last weekend and made a small (but lovely!) purchase. I got the three e/s + one blush palette, because I wanted a slim palette with everything in it to easily slip into a travel makeup bag or on-the-go. I filled mine with P422, P423, and P444 eyeshadows (warm bronze, warm burgundy-brown, warm gunmetal) and the #27 blush (a super pigmented medium rose). I sort of wish I'd chosen a lighter color blush (harder to mess up) but I'm still super happy. The quality is off-the-charts smooth!! The eyeshadows remind me of Dior. The palette cost me $28 plus tax -- phenomenally well priced. I can tell this is going to be a palette I reach for constantly.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 14, 2011)

The total palette cost is $185 - I didn't have time to write down all of the 40 shadows that come in the palette, but they're all beautiful.  The matte formula is superb.  Some, however, are part of the existing collection.  There were empty spots with the message 'new color coming in Oct 2011', so those that thought they were coming this summer, nope. 

  	I came away with another 20 palette, but was irked that 3 of the brown shades I wanted were out of stock.  I asked if the Chelsea store (I was at the Broadway store) could send the colors up (since Chelsea serves as their 'warehouse') and I was told that everyone in the Chelsea store was at the Chicago cosmetics show.  I said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....so they close down the store so that they could all go to Chicago?  Long story short, they couldn't get the colors to me until Friday (after I had said that I would be leaving Wednesday) so I had to skip it.  To top it off, the guy told me I could order online.....to which I responded that I didn't want to pay the shipping charges for that.  I'm in the store, you have the stock in another store, I would like for someone to be customer-service oriented and get the colors to me (I didn't actually say THAT, but I implied it).  He then told me that I could call the store when I got home, and they would ship free for orders over $150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, to which I said, um, yeah, but 3 shadows does not equal $150.  Duh?  I was less than impressed.   And still irked when I left.  So I guess I will save these colors for another visit (who knows when that will be).

  	I guess these companies are just doing too well to care about customer service -


----------



## Shypo (Jun 14, 2011)

Honey, nice haul!  Those are fabulous colors, and yes, the blushes are crazy pigmented.  I'm glad you love what you got! 

  	Rei, no, the boxes are not huge, and they're not really all that heavy.  The shadows are in plastic packaging, wrapped in a thin plastic sleeve.  The palettes come boxed separately.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 15, 2011)

Dilligaf, the following are some of the colors in the matte range - I didn't get them all, but I'm pretty sure all of these are mattes....they're all numbered in the 300s.  As I mentioned before, some of the ones they have in the palette are original colors, not new to the matte palette.



 				319 				326 				327 				328 				329 				330 				334 				335 				337 				341 				342 				344 				347 				349 				350 				351 				355 				357 				358 				359 				368 				375 				382 				387 				391


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 15, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Dilligaf, the following are some of the colors in the matte range - I didn't get them all, but I'm pretty sure all of these are mattes....they're all numbered in the 300s.  As I mentioned before, some of the ones they have in the palette are original colors, not new to the matte palette.
> 
> 
> 
> 319 						326 						327 						328 						329 						330 						334 						335 						337 						341 						342 						344 						347 						349 						350 						351 						355 						357 						358 						359 						368 						375 						382 						387 						391



 	Thanks I wanted to know because if I could just get the colors I wanted in a 20 palette instead think of the money saved.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

i really need to try out inglot. i want to make an order for some of their shadows next month but still need to work out if i can buy over the web or not!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 18, 2011)

The only online shops are for the US and Australia. Somehow I doubt either would ship to you. Someone would have to do a CP for you, or you'd have to go to the Inglot shop in London.   I want to try them out, too.


----------



## soezje (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not very impressed... it all seems very glittery


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 20, 2011)

*Putting Inglot round shadows into mac palettes*

Has anybody tried putting Inglot round shadows into mac palettes? If so what are the pros and cons? Do they fit? Do they stay in? Etc


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 20, 2011)

soezje said:


> I am not very impressed... it all seems very glittery



 	The shine shadows are most like a frost
  	The AMC is more of a sheen
  	The DS (Double Sparkle) those are the glittery ones
  	They have an impressive number of mattes. I happen to love their mattes as they are creamy. I currently have 4 INGLOT 10 pan freedom pallets and 2 of them are completely matte. As you can tell from my signature I'm a certified glitterphobe. It's just a matter of taking a look and picking out the finishes that appeal to you. I think I will be getting 1 more 20 palette of mattes and then I can start to look at their other products.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 20, 2011)

I also disagree. The eyeshadows I've tried from Inglot are incredibly smooth and creamy, similar to Dior eyeshadows in their buttery texture. The shimmer in the Pearl eyeshadows is very finely milled.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep, they fit! There aren't really any cons as far as I know, I have some in my MAC palette and they look just like my MAC shadows.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes - if you're referring to the smaller Freedom palette shadows - the ones in the larger Bobbi Brown-size pots fit into Graftobian palettes - some of them are magnetic but some are glued in, so have to be depotted by dissolving the glue....I use the MAC palettes for my round Freedom shadows because they're so much lighter than the INGLOT palettes - I glued magnets to the bottom of them so they'll stay put.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it weird that I have become obsessed with Inglot lately, and I have yet to even buy anything? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have been researching, looking up swatches and watching youtube videos for the last few days and I am itching to place an order!  I am hoping that my husband will agree to buy me an order for my birthday in a few weeks. 

  	What are everyone's thoughts on the gel liner?  Better than blacktrack?  Can it be used as an eyeshadow base?  And how about the lip paints (specifically the ones in the jar), how are they?  Any favorite websites or blogs on Inglot?  Any good sources for swatches? (I have checked out the swatch thread here and it is wonderful!)

  	Gosh, I am so excited!  I am worried that I will want to sell the majority of my MAC and replace it with Inglot... I am sure it is a slippery slope... I already have a wishlist a mile long!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Audrey!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I LOVE INGLOT!  The gel liners are excellent - and can be used as bases.  I haven't tried the lip paints, but have many of the shadows.  They're such a great value for what you get - the pigmentation and texture give MAC a real run for their money, and at 1/3 the price, you can't go wrong!  I also like the blushes that come in a bottle (similar to MUFE).

	I haven't perused the web too much to see what's out there in the way of blogs or swatches, but if you want a description of a color, just let me know - I probably have it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2011)

AudreyNicole said:


> Is it weird that I have become obsessed with Inglot lately, and I have yet to even buy anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	I have most of their gel eyeliners and use them more as eyeshadow bases rather than liners. Not because they don't perform as a liner. Its just that when I found this product the 1st thing I thought of was these would make great eyeshadow bases. I only own one of the lip paints and I have yet to use it. Only because I can't find my lip brush and I don't like putting my fingers in any sort of lip product in a jar. I really love INGLOT and I find that they fit in with all the other makeup brands in my arsenal. I hope your hubby gets you that palette for your birthday!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 30, 2011)

Do either of you have 428 Pearl?  It is dark blue.  Just wondering how it would compare to Deep Truth, or how it may compare to the new Blue Sheen MES that's coming.  I read that they are similar, but I just want to know for sure before I go and pass on Blue Sheen and regret it.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Jun 30, 2011)

I have Pearl 428 - This is it swatched on my hnad. My skin tone is Natural Beige. Don't mind my boney veiny hand LOL


----------



## JaiLeeP (Jun 30, 2011)

I have replaced ALOT of my MAC eyeshadows with INGLOT. I still use a few neutrals from MAC but that's about it. I sold all the rest. As of tomorrow (my 40 palette and 40 new shadows are coming in) I will have 121 INGLOT eyeshadows. However, not all are for my personal use. I am a MUA... so most of it is used in my pro kit =)




AudreyNicole said:


> Is it weird that I have become obsessed with Inglot lately, and I have yet to even buy anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 30, 2011)

JaiLee, thank you so much for the swatch!  It looks beautiful!  I can't wait to order... I just have to decide first! :lol:


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 9, 2011)

I just placed my first Inglot order!  DH let me order as my birthday present   I ordered 20 e/s and the palette, a single blush pot and 3 gel liners.  I can't wait for my box to arrive!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 13, 2011)

Yay!!!  You will love them!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Audrey! Sounds fantastic! Enjoy your haul!

  	I want to try Inglot too, I shall wait for it to come to my country.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 14, 2011)

It's here!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!! 





  	Row #1: 30, 06, 454, 444, 500
	Row #2: 477, 58, 414, 478, 428
	Row #3: 24, 17, 504, 338, 494
	Row #4: 440, 399, 74, 452, 446
	Gel Liners: 85, 87, 77
	Blush: 39
  	Swatches coming soon!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 15, 2011)

Gorgeous Audrey!  I'm so glad you're happy with your purchases!  You picked some great ones - can't wait to see your swatches/looks!!


----------



## lenchen (Jul 16, 2011)

I went to inglot in NYC today, and I bought 4 10 palettes from the freedom system.  I went to pay and I was told the price increased from 50 to 60. I told her that I called the day prior(yesterday) and I was told $50, anyway she "gave" me a 20 percent discount..does anyone know if the price really went up on these? I think I want to get one more palette, and possibly a blush palette for travel. Can anyone confirm this $10 price increase? btw, I love my palettes! i'm impressed at these they are very pigmented, and the mattes are creamy and pigmented!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2011)

lenchen said:


> I went to inglot in NYC today, and I bought 4 10 palettes from the freedom system.  I went to pay and I was told the price increased from 50 to 60. I told her that I called the day prior(yesterday) and I was told $50, anyway she "gave" me a 20 percent discount..does anyone know if the price really went up on these? I think I want to get one more palette, and possibly a blush palette for travel. Can anyone confirm this $10 price increase? btw, I love my palettes! i'm impressed at these they are very pigmented, and the mattes are creamy and pigmented!!


	I went to Inglot today with my sister and yes there is a change in the prices. You can now purchase the pans individually and the palette individually as well. So once you add it all up the 10 pan palette has increased by $10. We all knew this was coming so to me its better than the original announced increase.


----------



## lenchen (Jul 17, 2011)

ah ok thank you of confirming. I think i'll go back next week and get the rest of the items I want, hopefully they re-stock some of the colours on my list..


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ It's still a really good deal for the amount of product and quality that you get - did you go to the store on 7th Ave?  See if Ann is there - she is awesome - she's very helpful (and may have been the one to give you the 20% discount).  I love that store.  I went down to the store in Chelsea, but they don't get a ton of customers there much, I don't think, and it really serves as the fulfillment center for the online orders.  They have released the Rainbow colors now, and I want to go back to check them out - I'm due to be in NYC on Thursday, but don't know if I'll have time to go up there - I hope I do!  I always come out with more than I went in for hahaha - this time I want to get a couple more gel liners, and maybe another eye pencil or two.  I love the one I have!


----------



## lenchen (Jul 17, 2011)

Shypo said:


> ^^ It's still a really good deal for the amount of product and quality that you get - did you go to the store on 7th Ave?  See if Ann is there - she is awesome - she's very helpful (and may have been the one to give you the 20% discount).  I love that store.  I went down to the store in Chelsea, but they don't get a ton of customers there much, I don't think, and it really serves as the fulfillment center for the online orders.  They have released the Rainbow colors now, and I want to go back to check them out - I'm due to be in NYC on Thursday, but don't know if I'll have time to go up there - I hope I do!  I always come out with more than I went in for hahaha - this time I want to get a couple more gel liners, and maybe another eye pencil or two.  I love the one I have!


	I went to the one on 7th ave and Anne was the one that helped me. She was really nice..


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 17, 2011)

I noticed that yesterday when I went back to the website to plan another order.  The freedom system e/s are $5 now no matter how much you buy, and there isn't any palette discount anymore.  I think it is still a really good deal, I wish I would have known though so that I could have made my last order bigger.  I think it should have been announced a bit ahead of time.  I think alot of people are surprised by it (I personally am not considering their growing popularity) but there are alot of questions about price increases that are going unanswered on their facebook page.

  	DILLIGAF, I see you mentioned the price increase of $10 per 10-pan palette, does that include the actual palette itself?  Or did they charge you an additional $10 for that?  I am wondering if the lack of palette discount on the website is a glitch or not.  I started with a 20 palette and would really like to stick with them, but $17 is alot if I have to buy it seperately.

  	Oh, and I got my swatches posted  - http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/142247/inglot-swatches-pictures/30#post_2142385


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 17, 2011)

I paid my 10 palette (round eye shadows which are 2x smaller than the square ones!) a bit less than $80 here in Croatia! And that's also with 20% discount, lol  I wish we had your prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Also, Inglot closed their store in Croatia for now. Apparently they were "moving" but didn't tell where and they don't answer any questions on their Facebook page. Really way to go.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 17, 2011)

It was just confirmed on facebook that there has been an increase and there will no longer be a palette discount.  The e/s increase doesn't bother me as much as the cost of the empty palettes now...  I sure wish they would have give a little bit of notice...


----------



## Shypo (Jul 17, 2011)

What a pain - they're a little wishy-washy with stuff - I'm glad I like their products and their NYC store - it means I put up with a bit more, but yes, the announcement of the price increase would have been nice.  Plus, they should USE the email addresses they get from people who sign up for 'news' in the stores.......I just think they're growing too fast for the founder to have everything figured out yet - I think they're also a takeover target, so I would get stuff while you can - who knows what one of the big cosmetic companies would do to 'integrate' them.......and MAC needs the competition.


----------



## lenchen (Jul 17, 2011)

Shypo said:


> What a pain - they're a little wishy-washy with stuff - I'm glad I like their products and their NYC store - it means I put up with a bit more, but yes, the announcement of the price increase would have been nice.  Plus, they should USE the email addresses they get from people who sign up for 'news' in the stores.......I just think they're growing too fast for the founder to have everything figured out yet - I think they're also a takeover target, so I would get stuff while you can - who knows what one of the big cosmetic companies would do to 'integrate' them.......and MAC needs the competition.



 	Shypo I agree with all you said. Honestly Since MAC was taken over by EL, the eyeshadow pigmentation, and the quality over all including MAC brushes have gone down hill. I have brushes from years ago and some now and they don't compare!! With that being said, Englot eyeshadows are awesome for the price point and quality. I just wish I had known about the price increase when I called on Friday!! I would have went in after work that day. Oh well, I went today again and Anne helped me out,   I got some pinks and more yellow/orange/gold and created separate palettes(I had them all in a 10 palette at first); while I was there I created another list of items I want to get on Thursday after work. I decided to create a 10 palette of all blues, they have 1 eyebrush comparable to one from MAC that was discontinued a long time ago and it's synthetic so it's perfect for using my pigments. and the other brush is a bent eyeliner brush which I like more than my MAC 209.  I also want to get the illuminator in 65, I liked it much better than MUFE'S illuminator,   it looked fanstatic on my skin! I liked the blushes, and I had them on my list, but they aren't as pigmented I thought they would be.   The test run on blush no 40 didn't last every long at all on me. besides, I have a lot of the la femme blushes which are excellent in quality, and the price point 2.50, 32 NARS blushes,  25 MAC blushers not including Beauty powder blushes or MSF's. I guess I'm saying i'm going to get all that I can from INGLOT now! I have a feeling that prices will increase more as the brand becomes much more popular here in the US, as it is much more affordable than MAC.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 18, 2011)

lenchen, thanks for the mini-reviews!  I'm going to be there Thursday as well -

  	I agree with your comments about the MAC brushes - they are different nowadays, and the brand has sort of been 'watered down', so to speak.

  	I'd love to know which eye shadow brush you're referring to that would be good for pigments - I'm always on the hunt for a good brush.  I have a small shadow brush that I got from Pro Faces many years ago, and I have yet to find its dupe.  I'll also check out the illuminators!  I love their foundations as well - I can't remember the name of the formula of the one I'm using, but it comes in a pump bottle.  I love the finish and the coverage I get.

  	I have amassed quite a few shadows by now, and am not sure they have any more that I want, but I'm always on the lookout.  I go in with my 'inventory' in hand .

  	I hope Ann is working Thursday!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2011)

The changes I've noticed are as follows:


 		Palettes now have to be purchased seperately (Empty 10-pan palette is $10) 	
 		Square eyeshadows are $5 each 	
 		Rainbow shadows are $7 each 	
 		Round pans are going to be phased out for eyeshadow 	
 		The increase is solely on the Freedom System and associated product


----------



## lenchen (Jul 18, 2011)

Shypo said:


> lenchen, thanks for the mini-reviews!  I'm going to be there Thursday as well -
> 
> I agree with your comments about the MAC brushes - they are different nowadays, and the brand has sort of been 'watered down', so to speak.
> 
> ...



 	The eyeshadow brush i'm referring to is the S11 brush. I used one with their version of mixing medium and # 87 pigment(love it, it's a true black) and it worked really well it picked up colour beautifully! speaking of brushes I noticed the prices went up by a $1 to $2 at most.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks!  I appreciate the info - I'll have to check out that brush.  I also plan to get their mixing medium.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is 'some' of my haul from INGLOT in NYC yesterday - I was a REALLY bad girl!!  But it was SO much fun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The background is a nice tote bag they gave me.  Not the best picture, but you can get the idea -


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 22, 2011)

^^  Wow, that is nice work!  Look at all of those rainbow pretties!  I love the way they look.  What # gel liner is that?  Anxious to hear what you think of the brushes too... I definately need to add to my brush collection.   Gosh, the wishlist just keeps getting longer and longer.  I love it!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 22, 2011)

The liner is #83 - it's a purple - it doesn't look very purple in the pic, but it's definitely a grape purple.  I'm so anxious to use the brushes....heck, all of it!!!  I wish it wasn't so unbelievably hot!!

  	Anyway, sometimes they're so pretty to look at I don't want to mess them up........


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2011)

Shypo said:


> The liner is #83 - it's a purple - it doesn't look very purple in the pic, but it's definitely a grape purple.  I'm so anxious to use the brushes....heck, all of it!!!  I wish it wasn't so unbelievably hot!!
> 
> Anyway, sometimes they're so pretty to look at I don't want to mess them up........


	I saw the rainbow shadows when I was at Inglot last week with my sister. The only thing that stopped me from buying one is I'm worried that with use the colors will melt/blur into each other. You have to let me know if that happens.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 22, 2011)

I can see how that would happen if I used a brush across the whole thing - I used to have a couple of Trish McEvoy palettes that used the same concept for eyes/cheeks (together in one) and I didn't have any issues because I used the colors separately.  I'm not sure I would use the brush across the whole thing, or swirl them together, for fear of what you mention.


----------



## lenchen (Jul 23, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Here is 'some' of my haul from INGLOT in NYC yesterday - I was a REALLY bad girl!!  But it was SO much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	nice haul! I went on Thursday, and the store was closed!!  for repairs? anyway I'm going tomorrow..


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice haul!
  	I have gel liner #83, it's a lovely purple (a bit darker purple).

  	And I'm so sad now that Inglot in Zagreb (Croatia) has closed down  Apparently they should re-open their store after summer (?!) but no one is telling anything, like, where will they open again, etc. :/


----------



## Shypo (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know what it is with them and random store closing - it happened to me on my last trip to NYC in June - went down to Chelsea and the girls working decided to go to lunch together in the middle of the day....fortunately they were getting on the elevator as I was getting off, so I had them come back in.  Who DOES that?  I'm shocked the Broadway store was closed Lenchen......maybe there was some sort of maintenance problem.  I went by there at 10:15, and the door was still locked, but they were in there primping.  I also noted that they had scraped off the first digits in the hours listed for opening and closing (so that it read Hours:  :00 to  :00 ).  I banged on the glass and gestured 'what time do you open' and they waved me in - when I showed them the door was still locked, they all looked at each other - finally one of them came over to unlock it - I don't know who she was.  She didn't have the typical 'black uniform' on, and when she opened the door, I said 'thank you', thinking she would say sorry about that or something - but she just said 'you're welcome'.  Then she disappeared and I didn't see her again after that.  Ann obviously wasn't there.  The girl who took care of me was very nice, and very helpful - I got the impression she was somewhat new.

  	I don't know who the managers are (I had a really bad experience with the manager at the LV store), but between their strange random closing and their general attitude (Ann being the exception in the B'way store), all I can say is it's a good thing I like their product!

  	Almost black., I'm sorry they have closed your store - I hope it opens again soon!!  I believe the owner is doing quite well, but he's opening an awful lot of stores.  Can't imagine why they would close one.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 24, 2011)

My sister called to tell me they have an Inglot store in Curacao but none in Atlanta.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 24, 2011)

^^  Oh my goodness....well that was planning ahead.  Good grief.  Let's see, population of Atlanta, population of Curacao......must be the tourists they're trying to lure......


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 24, 2011)

Shypo said:


> ^^  Oh my goodness....well that was planning ahead.  Good grief.  Let's see, population of Atlanta, population of Curacao......must be the tourists they're trying to lure......


 
	Well according to the Inglot rep we spoke to while she was here shopping Atlanta is next on the list. Just think when I go to visit my cousins in Curacao I can get a Inglot fix.


----------



## lenchen (Jul 25, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I don't know what it is with them and random store closing - it happened to me on my last trip to NYC in June - went down to Chelsea and the girls working decided to go to lunch together in the middle of the day....fortunately they were getting on the elevator as I was getting off, so I had them come back in.  Who DOES that?  I'm shocked the Broadway store was closed Lenchen......maybe there was some sort of maintenance problem.  I went by there at 10:15, and the door was still locked, but they were in there primping.  I also noted that they had scraped off the first digits in the hours listed for opening and closing (so that it read Hours:  :00 to  :00 ).  I banged on the glass and gestured 'what time do you open' and they waved me in - when I showed them the door was still locked, they all looked at each other - finally one of them came over to unlock it - I don't know who she was.  She didn't have the typical 'black uniform' on, and when she opened the door, I said 'thank you', thinking she would say sorry about that or something - but she just said 'you're welcome'.  Then she disappeared and I didn't see her again after that.  Ann obviously wasn't there.  The girl who took care of me was very nice, and very helpful - I got the impression she was somewhat new.
> 
> I don't know who the managers are (I had a really bad experience with the manager at the LV store), but between their strange random closing and their general attitude (Ann being the exception in the B'way store), all I can say is it's a good thing I like their product!
> 
> Almost black., I'm sorry they have closed your store - I hope it opens again soon!!  I believe the owner is doing quite well, but he's opening an awful lot of stores.  Can't imagine why they would close one.


	I agree the customer service except for Ann is not great, I mean when I went Thursday afternoon the sign read closed sorry! I was just in Awe,. I guess when I go on Friday, I will call before I waste a trip there again...


----------



## ameetaks (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE Inglot!! Can't say enough good words about the brand, and the quality of their eyeshadows, especially for their pricing. They are extremely easy to blend, with a hugeee selection of colors. I haven't tried any of their other products yet but definitely itching to go back and pick up a few pressed powders. 

  	I did a little review on them on my blog with the few colors that I own. Definitely going to pick up some more.

  	Cheating on M.A.C  | | Chic ObsessedChic Obsessed http://bit.ly/mmJq1u

  	Check it out


----------



## Shypo (Jul 25, 2011)

That's just wrong.  They probably all went to lunch together.  Yes, you should definitely call first!  Or find out when Ann will be there - I've told her about my issues with the LV store and the website, and she's been very helpful - they need to make her a manager if she isn't already.  I got the impression the other day that neither of the girls in there was a manager. 

  	You'll have to let us know what you end up getting when you go back!


----------



## lenchen (Jul 30, 2011)

So, I went yesterday, and Ann wasn't there I was ignored for about 20-30 mins then I walked up to the group of girls and asked if I can get a board so that I can create my blue palette. Anyways this trip I got my blue palette, 2 brushes, one illuminator in #65, and a pigment sample #87 a true black. I asked for 329 a matte brown which they are still out of so I'll try the Chelsea store and get i there along with athe full size jar of the #87 pigment they made a big deal about giving it to me for some reason..I'll ost pics soon.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pics!!  I can't believe how lame they can be in that store.  Just call Chelsea to make sure someone's going to be there before you go.......

  	Someone needs to get clued in about that place - as I've said before, it's a good thing I love the products!

  	I'm due to be back in NYC in a couple of weeks, and I think I'm going to call to find out when Ann is going to be working so that I don't have any issues.....may have to schedule my trip around that........how sad is THAT?


----------



## lenchen (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## lenchen (Jul 30, 2011)

lenchen said:


>


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh I just adore inglot. How good are the brushes?


----------



## Shypo (Jul 31, 2011)

What a gorgeous collection you have!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lenchen (Jul 31, 2011)

Shypo said:


> What a gorgeous collection you have!!  Thanks for sharing!!!



 	Thanks Shypo, I was thinking about doing another 10 palette with greys, silver and black we'll see..


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Aug 24, 2011)

What kind of Manager lets their staff go to lunch together & close the store??????


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 24, 2011)

I KNOW, Rollergrrrl!  When I managed at a MAC freestanding store, per the company we had to have two employees in the store at all times and if the store closed during mall hours for any reason we could be fined.  We had a huge snowstorm one year and had to wait for mall management to decide to close the store before we could close even though I was there 6 hours without seeing a soul who didn't already work in the mall.  I managed to talk MAC corporate into letting me send the staff home so that I was the only one stuck in the worsening weather, but they wouldn't budge on store closure until the mall closed because the fines are steep.  I guess whatever commercial complex Inglot rents from in NYC doesn't have such high demands on their storefronts.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 29, 2011)

Some big news coming for Inglot fans in the US...  https://twitter.com/#!/INGLOT_USA/status/119477480825434113  And if you're in NYC... https://twitter.com/#!/BrooklynINGLOT/status/119616277848391682  :nanas: :cheer:


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, I totally *love* Inglot.
  	I'm Polish so I've got very easy acces to their cosmetics. I'm their eyeshadow, lip pencils and bruches fan, not so much about foundations and powders though.


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Oct 6, 2011)

More information, pictures, descriptions and swatches can be found on my blog
  	I notice that I hit pan faster with Inglot eyeshadows than Mac eyeshadows because Inglot eyeshadows are smoother and get dusty in the pan. I wouldn't buy "Mac dupes" from Inglot because I think Mac eyeshadows are better in quality, but I would only purchase from Inglot if they have shades that Mac doesn't carry[FONT='Helvetica Neue', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT]


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh, UKers! You have your own online shop now! :cheer:  http://www.inglotuk.com


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2011)

XxMoOmOoxX said:


> More information, pictures, descriptions and swatches can be found on these blog posts *1,* *2,* *3,* *4*.
> 
> *I notice that I hit pan faster with Inglot eyeshadows than Mac eyeshadows* because Inglot eyeshadows are smoother and get dusty in the pan. I wouldn't buy "Mac dupes" from Inglot because I think Mac eyeshadows are better in quality, but I would only purchase from Inglot if they have shades that Mac doesn't carry[FONT='Helvetica Neue', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT]



 	Haven't noticed anyone say that before. Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Oct 7, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> Haven't noticed anyone say that before. Thanks for the swatches.


	no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	have you bought anything from Inglot or plan to?


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2011)

XxMoOmOoxX said:


> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sigh, yes I have bought from them lol. So far I have 35 shadows, just need 10 more for my 20 palette. Is there a certain brush you use with these shadows?


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Oct 7, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> Sigh, yes I have bought from them lol. So far I have 35 shadows, just need 10 more for my 20 palette. Is there a certain brush you use with these shadows?



 	I usually reach for my Mac 239 or  Royal & Langnickel BC410 brush.

  	By the way, I would love to see your Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Oct 8, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> So this is what I have so far. Eventually I'll get some neutrals.


 
  	Awesome! Thanx for showing us your goodies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm loving the purples palette the most.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 8, 2011)

XxMoOmOoxX said:


> Awesome! Thanx for showing us your goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	No problem! Cannot wait to finish the purple one!


----------



## Rei79 (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone uses the YSM cream foundation?? I am thinking of getting 1 online but not sure of my shade.. can anyone help?? I am now using Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua 30, or MUFE HD in 118..

  	Thanks!


----------



## lenchen (Oct 15, 2011)

heads up guys, I just got back from Inglot, and the prices went up slightly with the inglot freedom system. the 10 palette is now $64 the 4 palette is $29 the 5 palette is $35.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's been that way since the rainbow shadow debut. No more discounts on the palette and each shadow is 5.00.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 16, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> It's been that way since the rainbow shadow debut. No more discounts on the palette and each shadow is 5.00.



 	yes, I understand that, but the prices then were no discounts on the palettes, each shadow is 5.00, the 10 palette were 60.00, the 5 palette 30, the 4 palette 25, etc.. the prices went up a couple of dollars since the rainbow shadow debut.


----------



## Romina1 (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought Inglot was not available in my country and last night while driving, I saw a store named Inglot... I checked their website and surprisingly there is a store here, maybe it's new, I had never seen it before. Now I am checking the website and their products planning my first visit. It gives me the impression that they dupe other brands by their packaging and products, MAC, Bobbi Brown, MUFE... Any recommendations? must-haves?


----------



## katred (Oct 25, 2011)

Romina1 said:


> I thought Inglot was not available in my country and last night while driving, I saw a store named Inglot... I checked their website and surprisingly there is a store here, maybe it's new, I had never seen it before. Now I am checking the website and their products planning my first visit. It gives me the impression that they dupe other brands by their packaging and products, MAC, Bobbi Brown, MUFE... Any recommendations? must-haves?



 	I think, on average, they make some of the best matte eye shadows on the market. They have some lovely shimmer ones too, particularly in their range of greys, but the matte shadows are a dream to work with- soft, pigmented, easy to blend.


----------



## princess sarah (Oct 25, 2011)

I adore inglot... by far some of the best shadows i have used along the lines of Sugarpill and Mac. I find these can be even better than times than mac because of the pigmentation, soft butter shadows and sooooooooo easy to blend.

  	I have a 20 palette of colours and a 5 palette of neutral/black. Im about to start my second 20 palette for colours. I have a mixture of mattes, AMC and DS colours, and i find i reach for it nearly every day for at least one of the colours to wear. i have some pastels and bright colours!!

  	I would recomend going down there and swatching everything, every time i go there i leave with both my arms COVERED in colours.




Romina1 said:


> I thought Inglot was not available in my country and last night while driving, I saw a store named Inglot... I checked their website and surprisingly there is a store here, maybe it's new, I had never seen it before. Now I am checking the website and their products planning my first visit. It gives me the impression that they dupe other brands by their packaging and products, MAC, Bobbi Brown, MUFE... Any recommendations? must-haves?


----------



## Edelmc (Nov 2, 2011)

Has anybody tried their illuminators and what do you think of them?


----------



## Edelmc (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anybody know if Inglot have a dupe for macs candy yum yum?


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if the singles are depotable and fit in any palettes, like a Z palette???  And these can be ordered from Macy's now?  What about Sephora.  Where do you ladies usually order Inglot from????


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 3, 2011)

martiangurll said:


> Does anyone know if the singles are depotable and fit in any palettes, like a Z palette???  And these can be ordered from Macy's now?  What about Sephora.  Where do you ladies usually order Inglot from????



 	I would imagine they are depotable(it's cheaper to get freedom system singles if you don't already know). Certain Macy's stores will be getting Inglot, no news on Sephora and I've only been able to get them from Inglots website. 

  	So far here is the list of Macy's getting Inglot. More are supposed to be listed but this is all they have on FB.
  	Macy's Fashion Show(Vegas) 
  	Macy's Water Tower(Chicago)
  	Fashion Valley(San Diego)
  	South Coast Plaza(Costa Mesa)
  	Union Square(San Francisco)


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.inglotusa.com


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Nov 3, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> I would imagine they are depotable(it's cheaper to get freedom system singles if you don't already know). Certain Macy's stores will be getting Inglot, no news on Sephora and I've only been able to get them from Inglots website.
> 
> So far here is the list of Macy's getting Inglot. More are supposed to be listed but this is all they have on FB.
> Macy's Fashion Show(Vegas)
> ...


  	The Macy's at Herald Square (New York) carries Inglot too.


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 3, 2011)

Your right, I forgot about NYC lol.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 10, 2011)

I just hauled several glosses, lipsticks, 2 gel liners, a luminizer and a highlighter powder.  I have so many shadows that I skipped those this trip.  This is one of my favorite brands.

  	In terms of previous posts, if anyone has a dupe of CYY, it would be Inglot, but I don't know if they do for sure.  And I love the luminizers. There are several different shades and I love the texture.  I'm also a foundation fan - I use the liquid and actually bought my second bottle (which I RARELY ever do).


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 10, 2011)

The closest I can see, from Inglot's website, is #60 from the Slim Gel Lipsticks. But even then it doesn't look to be as bright as Candy Yum Yum.


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 11, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> I would imagine they are depotable(it's cheaper to get freedom system singles if you don't already know). Certain Macy's stores will be getting Inglot, no news on Sephora and I've only been able to get them from Inglots website.
> 
> So far here is the list of Macy's getting Inglot. More are supposed to be listed but this is all they have on FB.
> Macy's Fashion Show(Vegas)
> ...








  thank you ladies--looks like another wallet drainer in effect soon...but I love to be enabled


----------



## L281173 (Dec 5, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> Your right, I forgot about NYC lol.



 	The Inglot in NYC on Times Square is fabulous.  It is my place for emotional therapy.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 5, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I just hauled several glosses, lipsticks, 2 gel liners, a luminizer and a highlighter powder.  I have so many shadows that I skipped those this trip.  This is one of my favorite brands.
> 
> In terms of previous posts, if anyone has a dupe of CYY, it would be Inglot, but I don't know if they do for sure.  And I love the luminizers. There are several different shades and I love the texture.  I'm also a foundation fan - I use the liquid and actually bought my second bottle (which I RARELY ever do).


 
	The gel liners are fabulous. You have to try the eyeshadow.  They are hot.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 6, 2011)

^^  LOL!!  I have over 100 of their shadows.....LOVE them!!  I'm definitely a devotee....and I too love the TS store!!


----------



## arvika (Dec 16, 2011)

Thoughts on the lime green gel liner? Would it work well as a base?


----------



## coffee1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am going to be in Las Vegas in a couple months and I'm definitely going to check out the Inglot store. I already have a couple eyeshadows (ordered online) - what else is good? What lipstick formulas do you all recommend?


----------



## singrsling (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want very a very inexpensive way to try Inglot lippies, buy some of their round lip pans (which by the way fit into ELF and MAC palettes perfectly).They are $4 each (for now!) and are an excellent value. I personally am not thrilled with their regular lipsticks, and the round ones are very opaque. I have about 15 of those and mix and match to get my own shade - love them!  
  	You can't go wrong with their shadows and lip products! The prices are a steal, but you should buy quickly, because they can't stay this low for long...and I own about 28 shadows. The quality is superb, better than most other cosmetics companies at many times the price.  I always get the refillable pans for $5 each, so they are an even better deal.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been eyeing their eye shadows for some time now. I have no access to a store so I can only rely on on line swatches and the website itself. The number of colours are amazing and overwhelming at the same time. I just got a friend to buy me 11 eye shadows to try, I can't wait to get them to take a look.


----------



## meleftie (Feb 25, 2012)

I took the plunge and ordered a total of 20 eyeshadows along with 2 - 10 pan palettes.   Most of the colors I LOVE but was difficult choosing based on that color square on the website.  
  	What are some must have colors?


----------



## singrsling (Feb 25, 2012)

there are so many shades in every color you could possibly almost imagine, that it's hard to tell you what shades are must-haves. Here's some I have that I love, but it also depends upon what shades you gravitate towards, but the good thing is that you can buy some shades you wouldn't normally try as pops of color or to try something different. 

  	Some of my faves:

  	428-pearl violet, 482-shimmer navy,433-green bronze pearl, 53-brown gray w/sparkle, 446-plummy pearl, 379-matte lilac, 433-pearl khaki,338-deep teal matte,12-orangey rust pearl, 498-deep pearl gray, 420,-MAC moth brown dupe, 460-lite brown taupe, 57-forest green, 390-matte beige

  	Even if you have ordered shades that you dont' think will liek, try them anyway, or you can always swap them! They are very popular on the swap sites.
  	You should also try the lip pans for $4 a pop - they are all quite opaque, and I mix the colors sometimes to make my own shade. They wear so well that I sometimes dont' even use lipliner, and I have small wrinkles around my lips.  Remember, these are the PANS, not the lipstick bullets nor glosses.

  	Good luck!


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 26, 2012)

Definately, you can buy just the eyeshadows from the store and put them in your own palette.

  	But the inglot palettes are really good and sturdy quality



martiangurll said:


> Does anyone know if the singles are depotable and fit in any palettes, like a Z palette???  And these can be ordered from Macy's now?  What about Sephora.  Where do you ladies usually order Inglot from????


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 26, 2012)

Definately, you can buy just the eyeshadows from the store and put them in your own palette.

  	But the inglot palettes are really good and sturdy quality



martiangurll said:


> Does anyone know if the singles are depotable and fit in any palettes, like a Z palette???  And these can be ordered from Macy's now?  What about Sephora.  Where do you ladies usually order Inglot from????


----------



## cno64 (Mar 6, 2012)

It seems that Inglot has really picked up steam; I've been hearing a lot of "buzz" about it lately.
	I'm crazy for neutral eyeshadows, and my mouth literally fell open the first time I went to Inglot's U.S. site, and saw their eyeshadow selection.
	So far, I've only bought one Inglot eyeshadow, from eBay, but I plan to start ordering from the site soon, if I can verify that Inglot is cruelty-free.
	I must admit that I find the "Freedom System" a little bewildering, but I have a horrible feeling that I'll eventually get budget-blowingly good at it.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 11, 2012)

Shypo said:


> ^^  LOL!!  I have over 100 of their shadows.....LOVE them!!  I'm definitely a devotee....and I too love the TS store!!


	I love their eyeshadows!  I've acquired 80 shadows since Black Friday!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I love their eyeshadows!  I've acquired 80 shadows since Black Friday!


 
	oh, my; I feel like a slacker, now!
  	So far, I have only Matte 363, with Mattes 344 and 348 on the way.
  	I could EASILY imagine dropping hundreds of dollars on Inglot, though. The color selection is INSANE!
  	Is it my imagination, or did Inglot sort of come out of nowhere?


----------



## cno64 (Mar 12, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> but I love to be enabled


  	And we love to enable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I just got an e-mail to the effect that my first Inglot order is on its way! <almost wets self>
	It includes eyeshadows 344 and 348, both Mattes.
	Anybody here have those?


----------



## katred (Mar 12, 2012)

cno64 said:


> oh, my; I feel like a slacker, now! 		 			So far, I have only Matte 363, with Mattes 344 and 348 on the way.
> I could EASILY imagine dropping hundreds of dollars on Inglot, though. The color selection is INSANE!
> Is it my imagination, or did Inglot sort of come out of nowhere?



 	I think they got a big boost when they started moving into the US more. It's funny, because we've had a store here in Montreal for ages and I never heard anything about them on the net. They really are a remarkable brand, though and their price-to-quality ratio is amazing. Their shade range is better than Mac or MUFE, which is really saying something. 

  	FYI, as amazing as their shadows are, don't forget about their lipsticks, which are also really nice. Lighter colours tend to be a little less even in application, but the medium-to-deep shades are incredibly smooth, last well and are soft on the lips.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 13, 2012)

katred said:


> Their shade range is better than Mac or MUFE, which is really saying something.
> 
> .


	I agree. Inglot shade range is mind-boggling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone recommend a  light-to-medium matte grayish taupe shadow; sort of like a matte version of MAC Clue?
	Tell me Inglot has one like that!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 16, 2012)

I received my Inglot goodies yesterday!

  	Here they are, left to right:Mattes 344, 348, 363


----------



## katred (Mar 16, 2012)

Yay! those look beautiful!!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 17, 2012)

katred said:


> Yay! those look beautiful!!


	I loooove them, and am already plotting my next Inglot purchase!
	Matte 344 is kind of like MAC Quarry, only better pigmented and smoother
	Matte 348 is a medium-to-deep absolutely matte true grey
  	Matte 363 is a deep taupe brown, with maybe a sliiiight plum/mauve cast; it reminds me a bit of MAC Handwritten.
	In fact,  those (and I was one) who wish MAC offered more shades in its wonderful Matte Squared formula should check out Inglot; their mattes are superb, and are offered in a huge selection of shades.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm expecting my second Inglot order tomorrow, and I can hardly wait!
	I got grays this time; Matte 358, DS 502, Pearl 454.
	I'm Inglotoxicated!
	MAC who?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to red eye shadows and are deeply impressed.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sexy Sadie said:


> I have to red eye shadows and are deeply impressed.


 
	I am a neutral-eyeshadow person, and so far only have one gray and two plum-browns from Inglot, but I'm expecting more, three grays and one beige, to arrive today.
  	So far, my only Inglot-related difficulties center around shade selection. Even when you look at swatch photos on the various blogs, you never know exactly what you're getting until you've got it.
	I'm also not wild about the way the shadows are grouped on the Inglot site.
	501 and 502 may not be anywhere near each other, on the page.
	I wish Inglot would:


 		get better "swatches" 	
 		arrange the shadows (the palette refill ones) per finish, and in numerical order 	
 		put an "add to cart" link beside each swatch, so you can add one immediately, instead of having to scroll to the bottom of the page 	
 		improve the "search" feature, so that you can go straight to a particular product by entering its number 
  	I really think Inglot could practically rule the cosmetics world, if they'd make shopping for their products easier.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 29, 2012)

I used the swatches from Temptalia  as a guide, and a friend in London bought them to me.


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 29, 2012)

I go http://www.beautyaddict.net/inglot-eye-shadows-swatches/ or http://namethatinglot.blogspot.com/

  	Ready to make another soon actually, probably a neutral palette.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sexy Sadie said:


> I used the swatches from Temptalia  as a guide, and a friend in London bought them to me.


 
	For some reason(maybe my monitor?), I'm not finding Temptalia's swatches to be very color-true.
	Her descriptions, though, are spot-on.
	My latest Inglot acquisitions:



  	Clockwise, from upper left: Matte 358, Pearl 454, DS 502, Shine 20


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 31, 2012)

Look great! 
  	Need more Inglot shadows, that for true.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sexy Sadie said:


> Look great!
> Need more Inglot shadows, that for true.


	I'm VERY pleased with the Inglot shadows I have so far.
	You know, I'm starting to think that Inglot may turn out to be even more addictive than MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




	It seems like the more Inglot I get, the more I *want!*
	I can easily see how some people get giddy and end up with hundreds of Inglot shadows!
	It's so easy to fill up those palettes ...


----------



## singrsling (Apr 1, 2012)

i love my Inglot shadows, have almost 30 and they have practically replaced my MACs as staples.  The quality is absolutely superb in every shadow I have, and I think the are the best value EVER for shadows of that quality. And for the price, the darling little round pans of the lipsticks (I have 15) are superb, and they fit in MAC palettes and in the ELF palettes.
  	The best part for me is that there is an Inglot in the Macy's here in downtown SF, so I can walk there on my lunch hour or after work!!  Hurray!

  	And their website is definitely a mess - they really need to re-do it completely!

  	And to answer the previous question about a Candy Yum Yum dupe, i think there is a close one in the Inglot lippies.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 1, 2012)

singrsling said:


> i love my Inglot shadows, have almost 30 and they have practically replaced my MACs as staples.  The quality is absolutely superb in every shadow I have


  	^





 I couldn't agree more! I LOVE all of the Inglot shadows I have, though at this point I own only seven.
	Today, I'm wearing DS 502 on the lid, and Matte 348 in the crease, and my green eyes are going  POP POP POP POP POP POP! 

  	I'm actually doing a Back to MAC trade with some of my older MAC shadows, so I can replace them with Inglot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	About Inglot lipsticks: Do they have any scent/taste?


----------



## katred (Apr 8, 2012)

I've also been shifting to Inglot from Mac, especially since the quality of their matte shadows is so high. 351 and 352 are my go-to shades for a neutral base or highlight because they give great coverage, they last and they blend extremely well with other shades. 

  	I don't notice any scent or taste to the lipsticks, so if it's there, it's very faint. I've found that the coverage on the paler colours leaves something to be desired (evenness), but on medium and deep colours, the formula is remarkable. It's what I wanted Mac's Satin formula to be.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 8, 2012)

*raises hand*

  	I started off with a 40 palette I purchased in Inglot's online sale during Black Friday last year.  Once I discovered there was an Inglot counter at my local Macy's, it's become a little bit of an addiction.  I now have one 40, two 20s and two 10-palettes.  The numbering can make it difficult to remember which ones I have so I created a spreadsheet, update it with each purchase, and e-mail myself a PDF copy so that I can refer to it when I'm at the counter.  It has surely saved me from buying duplicates many times over.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 8, 2012)

katred said:


> I don't notice any scent or taste to the lipsticks, so if it's there, it's very faint. I've found that the coverage on the paler colours leaves something to be desired (evenness), but on medium and deep colours, the formula is remarkable. It's what I wanted Mac's Satin formula to be.


	This is great to know! I'm fairly sensitive to scent/taste; I have a MUFE lipstick that I 've been able to wear only a time or two, because of the cloying scent.
  	I don't wear pale lipstick, so Inglot lipsticks should work fine for me.
	As for eyeshadows, today I'm wearing Matte 344(somewhat similar to MAC Quarry) on the lid, Matte 363(think Handwritten) in the creases, and Shine 20 (similar to Sugarshot, though maybe a touch warmer) to highlight. It's a great neutral look.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

 I would love your help! 

  	I don't have access to an Inglot store to do swatches  so I've been working off online images and reviews. Would you mind helping a Specktra newbie and a relatively-new-to-makeup person?
  	I've been matched to NC20/25 with slightly yellow undertones.

	1) I'm interested in getting 342 Matte, but I wonder if that colour is included in any of the Rainbow mattes -- e.g., 107, 112 or 117. I like the idea of going with the Rainbow singles because: a) I love mattes, and b) it's a more economical introduction to Inglot. (Economical is very important as I'm a student!)

  	2) Though I love mattes, 402 Pearl, 420 Pearl, and 434 Pearl are calling to me.
  	Are these colours very metallic/shimmery? I'm uncomfortable with glitter and I prefer to go with complex sheens in my non-mattes.
  	Do you think these will fit my dossier? If they don't, are my Pearl choices worth being out of my e/s finish comfort zone?

  	3) Also, I was thinking of getting 114 Rainbow (purples) and 109 Rainbow (greens). I figure I can deepen these colours by mixing them with a charcoal e/s and use them as crease or outer-v colours. This is a budgeting idea -- where getting a Rainbow eyeshadows gives me access to 6 shades (3 lighter eyeshadows from the pan and 3 darker ones when I mix the pan colours with a dark charcoal.) What are your thoughts on this? Should I just buy the darker matte singles in purple and green?

  	4) Would the other purple (115 R) be better for my skin tone? (Links are to xsparkage swatches. I think she's pinker than I am.)

  	5) I'm also thinking of getting 338 Matte just 'cause it's gorgeous. I don't know how much wear I would get out of it.
  	Or, should I get 104 Rainbow and again, mix it with a dark e/s to get the 338 colour?

  	6) Is there a difference between the mattes in the Rainbows vs the matte e/s singles? (I posted this in the other Inglot thread, but I didn't get a response. I think this thread is more popular.)

 Thank you SO VERY MUCH for your time and help.


----------



## singrsling (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm going to answer the questions I can.  Firstly, right off the bat, I dont' really like the trio shadows.I think they are really small and hard to get a good swatch of color, but that's just me. 
  	As for the 3 shadows you mentioned, I only have one of them - #420, and I don't remember what it looks like, sorry!  I can tell you that Inglot shadows are 4 textres: matte, pearl, double sparkle, and AMC i think.  I think 402 is going to be somewhat shimmery, but I don't think you should be afraid of that.  Just try it!  The pearkl types are not that glittery at all - more metallic, in my opinion. The mattes are all heavenly - you can't go wrong with any of them!  i have 338 and love it.
  	The swatches on Temptalia are pretty accurate, as is her description.  She just gets a bit too wordy for me. 
  	I think you should buy as many as you can before the prices go up, and if you don't like one, you can sell or swap it!

  	Good luck!


----------



## duku (Apr 18, 2012)

The prices are going up? I desperately want to get a little Inglot palette when I go to Poland, five or maybe ten pan, but it's so difficult to pick without having been to the store!



singrsling said:


> I'm going to answer the questions I can.  Firstly, right off the bat, I dont' really like the trio shadows.I think they are really small and hard to get a good swatch of color, but that's just me.
> As for the 3 shadows you mentioned, I only have one of them - #420, and I don't remember what it looks like, sorry!  I can tell you that Inglot shadows are 4 textres: matte, pearl, double sparkle, and AMC i think.  I think 402 is going to be somewhat shimmery, but I don't think you should be afraid of that.  Just try it!  The pearkl types are not that glittery at all - more metallic, in my opinion. The mattes are all heavenly - you can't go wrong with any of them!  i have 338 and love it.
> The swatches on Temptalia are pretty accurate, as is her description.  She just gets a bit too wordy for me.
> I think you should buy as many as you can before the prices go up, and if you don't like one, you can sell or swap it!
> ...


----------



## Richelle83 (Apr 18, 2012)

Weird I haven't heard anything about another price increase. Where was this discussed at?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know anything about another price increase, either. Unless she's thinking of the one(s) that happened last year?


----------



## duku (Apr 20, 2012)

The only sort of relevant thing I can find is this http://twittenatorsecrets.com/for-my-twitter-followers-inglot-raising-their-prices/

  	I don't understand Inglot's pricing stategy, it seems to be all over the place.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for your comments, singrsling!
  	Does Inglot increase their prices every year, like MAC?



singrsling said:


> I'm going to answer the questions I can.  Firstly, right off the bat, I dont' really like the trio shadows.I think they are really small and hard to get a good swatch of color, but that's just me.
> As for the 3 shadows you mentioned, I only have one of them - #420, and I don't remember what it looks like, sorry!  I can tell you that Inglot shadows are 4 textres: matte, pearl, double sparkle, and AMC i think.  I think 402 is going to be somewhat shimmery, but I don't think you should be afraid of that.  Just try it!  The pearkl types are not that glittery at all - more metallic, in my opinion. The mattes are all heavenly - you can't go wrong with any of them!  i have 338 and love it.
> The swatches on Temptalia are pretty accurate, as is her description.  She just gets a bit too wordy for me.
> I think you should buy as many as you can before the prices go up, and if you don't like one, you can sell or swap it!
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 21, 2012)

The first price increase that I know of took place sometime last year -- shortly after more and more Youtubers and beauty bloggers started to give them more press. Then it seems like prices went up again toward the end of the year. (I noticed it mainly within the Freedom System.)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2012)

Used to be at the beginning of INGLOT's popularity the pricing was as follows:

  	$50 for a 10 pan palette INCLUDING the 10 shadows that went in it.

  	I know that currently its $14 for the empty palette and $5 per shadow ($7 if you choose rainbow) making for a total of $64. Other products that weren't  part of the freedom system went up maybe a $1 or so. I believe there are videos on YouTube about the increase and how unhappy the beauty community was with it when it was first proposed. I for one wouldn't be surprised if INGLOT increased it prices again all the other brands do it with less pomp and circumstance. Notice how MAC has gotten us used to paying $20 for a shadow.


----------



## Richelle83 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been looking around and haven't seen any rumblings of an increase this year. They were sneaky with not really increasing the prices just making the palette full price, but peeps in uk really got an increase, hope it won't happen here for a while at least.


----------



## duku (Apr 24, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Used to be at the beginning of INGLOT's popularity the pricing was as follows:
> 
> $50 for a 10 pan palette INCLUDING the 10 shadows that went in it.
> 
> I know that currently its $14 for the empty palette and $5 per shadow ($7 if you choose rainbow) making for a total of $64. Other products that weren't  part of the freedom system went up maybe a $1 or so. I believe there are videos on YouTube about the increase and how unhappy the beauty community was with it when it was first proposed. I for one wouldn't be surprised if INGLOT increased it prices again all the other brands do it with less pomp and circumstance. Notice how MAC has gotten us used to paying $20 for a shadow.


  	I think a ten pan palette with the shadows costs £53 here, £8 for the palette and £4.50 per shadow.


----------



## mac_aiken (Apr 25, 2012)

So stoked! Just found out that my Macy's will be getting Inglot soon. I predict I will be on this board alot. LOL


----------



## cno64 (May 5, 2012)

Can anyone suggest an Inglot dupe for MAC Seedling/Omega?
	My precious Seedling has started to chip away, and I know its days are numbered.
	I'd LOOOOVE to find an Inglot shadow that's at least close to the same color!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 6, 2012)

#390 or #342, I think?


----------



## vala (May 7, 2012)

I went into an inglot store with a friend since she was thinking of purchasing a palette and it's currently on sale. 10 palette for 79$ CAD. I was swatching away and the products are very pigmented. Now I'm thinking of buying one...but I know I shouldn't...


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 17, 2012)

I wish inglot was cheaper online here. It's so stupid, because online we pay €80 for a 10 pallete and in the amsterdam store €65 like WTH why online €15 more?! If it wasn't such a big different i would have already gotten more inglot, but now i won't buy online.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 18, 2012)

Looks like Inglot will be in Macy's here by the end of the month.


----------



## cno64 (May 18, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> The DS (Double Sparkle) those are the glittery ones


  	So far, I have only one Double Sparkle, 502, and while there *is* a scattering of glitter in the formula, the glitter is finely milled, and the "base" of the shadow is smooth, creamy matte.
  	I use it like a matte.
	In fact, DS 502 reminds me quite a bit of my beloved, discontinued MAC Velour.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2012)

Looks like the palettes increased in price today... they were the old prices yesterday...

  	Now the 20 pan palette is $23, the 10 is $16, and the 5 is $11.  That is crazy for an EMPTY palette.  One of the reasons that I love Inglot is because of their affordable pricing... looks like that is changing rapidly.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 18, 2012)

Welp at least the shadows are the same price...I'd rather get a z palette at this point!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Welp at least the shadows are the same price...I'd rather get a z palette at this point!


  	Do you happen to know how many fit in the Z palette?

  	I see you are in Tampa!  I live in Pasco County


----------



## Richelle83 (May 18, 2012)

AudreyNicole said:


> Do you happen to know how many fit in the Z palette?
> 
> I see you are in Tampa!  I live in Pasco County


  	Ha! Hi neighbor
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Z palettes website says 18, I will try it out and see if that is accurate. I have 14 la femme blushes but the website say it can hold 15!

  	Yep, 18 shadows fit in a large palette...no magnets needed!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 19, 2012)

AudreyNicole said:


> Looks like the palettes increased in price today... they were the old prices yesterday...  Now the 20 pan palette is $23, the 10 is $16, and the 5 is $11.  That is crazy for an EMPTY palette.  One of the reasons that I love Inglot is because of their affordable pricing... looks like that is changing rapidly.


  Supply and demand, the nature of the beast.


----------



## jaylilee (May 21, 2012)

I do hope the shadows don't go up for a while. I do not mind the palette being a couple more bucks but thankfully their affordable price on the shadows keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2012)

It looks like the shadows have already gone up. I went in on Friday and the normal square pan shadows were $6 each. They were $5 each before. Still for what you are getting I still say its worth it.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (May 23, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> I go http://www.beautyaddict.net/inglot-eye-shadows-swatches/ or http://namethatinglot.blogspot.com/
> 
> Ready to make another soon actually, probably a neutral palette.


	Thanks for these links, Richelle83. I'm going to look them up right now.
  	Toodle-loo


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how the Inglot mattes compare with Rouge Bunny Rouge mattes?
  	(I hope no one throws a rock at me for making the comparison... I've never tried either brand's matte e/s formula.)


----------



## cno64 (May 23, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> the normal square pan shadows were $6 each. They were $5 each before. Still for what you are getting I still say its worth it.


  	I agree. The square pans are now $6.00 each online, but that still seems like a great bargain to me, especially considering the quality.
	However, my most recent order took a week and a half before it was shipped, and they sent me one of the wrong eyeshadows.
	E-mails go unanswered, and when I telephone, I get a recording.
	It's very frustrating.


----------



## JESmakeup (May 23, 2012)

cno64 said:


> It's very frustrating.


  	oooo that would get under my skin!! have you tried their other social media sites... do they have twitter or FB!


----------



## JESmakeup (May 23, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> It looks like the shadows have already gone up. I went in on Friday and the normal square pan shadows were $6 each. They were $5 each before. Still for what you are getting I still say its worth it.


  	i really like the inglot eyeshadows, they are worth it I feel for $6, but the palette prices are a bit much.  if you are close to Orlando or Chicago The Makeup Show has them at the show!!


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2012)

JESmakeup said:


> i really like the inglot eyeshadows, they are worth it I feel for $6, but the palette prices are a bit much.  if you are close to Orlando or Chicago The Makeup Show has them at the show!!


  	You know what's sad, Inglot isn't even on the exhibitors list in Orlando! Wish I could go either way I don't have the credentials though.


----------



## cno64 (May 23, 2012)

A FEW MINUTES AGO I CALLED, SOMEONE ANSWERED, AND THE CORRECT EYESHADOW IS ON ITS WAY TO ME!
  	Maybe Inglot is not evil, after all ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2012)

JESmakeup said:


> i really like the inglot eyeshadows, they are worth it I feel for $6, but the palette prices are a bit much.  if you are close to Orlando or Chicago The Makeup Show has them at the show!!


  	I'll be at The Makeup Show in Orlando... even if I have to walk there from Miami lol


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2012)

cno64 said:


> I agree. The square pans are now $6.00 each online, but that still seems like a great bargain to me, especially considering the quality.  However, my most recent order took a week and a half before it was shipped, and they sent me one of the wrong eyeshadows.  E-mails go unanswered, and when I telephone, I get a recording.  It's very frustrating.





JESmakeup said:


> oooo that would get under my skin!! have you tried their other social media sites... do they have twitter or FB!


  They have both.  Twitter ~ http://twitter.com/inglot_usa Facebook ~ https://www.facebook.com/pages/INGLOT-Cosmetics/250580851635900  





cno64 said:


> A FEW MINUTES AGO I CALLED, SOMEONE ANSWERED, AND THE CORRECT EYESHADOW IS ON ITS WAY TO ME! Maybe Inglot is not evil, after all ...


  They really could do to improve their customer service a bit, IMO.  Happy to know your persistence paid off, though!


----------



## mac_aiken (May 23, 2012)

OK, I am officially hooked. Went and played for a couple of hours at the new Inglot area in my local Macys. I was a bit overwhelmed at first but I love this makeup! I came home with a 5 pan palette of shadows, a 5 pan palette with 2 concealers and 3 lip colors, a face powder, a highlighter, 2 pigments, 1 gel e/l, 1 lipliner, 1 lipstick, 1 lipgloss 1 blush, 1 mascara and makeup remover wipes.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 23, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> OK, I am officially hooked. Went and played for a couple of hours at the new Inglot area in my local Macys. I was a bit overwhelmed at first but I love this makeup! I came home with a 5 pan palette of shadows, a 5 pan palette with 2 concealers and 3 lip colors, a face powder, a highlighter, 2 pigments, 1 gel e/l, 1 lipliner, 1 lipstick, 1 lipgloss 1 blush, 1 mascara and makeup remover wipes.


  	You are adorable!!! Sounds like a kid in the candy store, love when makeup can have that affect on people.

  	I can't wait to get to a store so I can check out everything. Right now I'm too scared to buy anything but the eyeshadows.


----------



## jaylilee (May 25, 2012)

I got my palette and I am so hooked it's not even funny. Now I'm on a never-ending saving journey, putting all my pennies into my piggy bank. I am hoping to be able to majorly splurge when I visit my mother in NYC this winter, and get two 20 palettes, a few blushes and some of their awesome looking gel liners. 

  	oh lord, there goes all my money...


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

haha what are some of your favorite shades etc. from this line? I understand that they don't have names - just numbers. I'm going to try to get into this brand while I'm home from school this summer, and any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2012)

naturallyfab said:


> haha what are some of your favorite shades etc. from this line? I understand that they don't have names - just numbers. I'm going to try to get into this brand while I'm home from school this summer, and any guidance would be appreciated!


  	I love their mattes. They are the shadows that usually start with the number 3.


----------



## jaylilee (May 27, 2012)

naturallyfab said:


> haha what are some of your favorite shades etc. from this line? I understand that they don't have names - just numbers. I'm going to try to get into this brand while I'm home from school this summer, and any guidance would be appreciated!


  	their mattes are beautiful and buttery soft, but I am also in love with their shine line... 454, 409 and 444 are 3 beautiful neutrals that i reach for every day since i got this palette.


----------



## NinaE (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy Inglot in Poland ? I know that they have stores in Krakow and Warszawa but is there any other stores around the country ?

  	I´m going on vacation to (among others) Poland this summer and with restricted luggage-space Inglot are perfect to bring along (we are going on motorbike-trip


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 16, 2012)

Those are the only two in Poland, according to this... http://inglotcosmetics.com/inglot/stores


----------



## NinaE (Jun 17, 2012)

It seems like I have to visit Inglot in Warsaw - I had hoped that there was stores around other places in the country. I´m looking foreward to the summer holiday


----------



## cno64 (Jun 17, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> OK, I am officially hooked. Went and played for a couple of hours at the new Inglot area in my local Macys. I was a bit overwhelmed at first but I love this makeup! I came home with a 5 pan palette of shadows, a 5 pan palette with 2 concealers and 3 lip colors, a face powder, a highlighter, 2 pigments, 1 gel e/l, 1 lipliner, 1 lipstick, 1 lipgloss 1 blush, 1 mascara and makeup remover wipes.


  	You're so right; Inglot is insanely addictive!
	I haven't even been to a store, only shopped online, and I still can't get enough! There are just so darned many *color choices*!
  	It doesn't help that the quality is wonderful. I wouldn't be tempted to keep buying if the products were crap.
	I have a tragic weakness for neutral matte eyeshadows, and I can't quite decide if Inglot is my fondest dream, or my worst nightmare, come true.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 18, 2012)

I could spend hours in their stores, and on occasion, have .

  	I just went to the one in LV at Caesars, and even though I have a ton of their stuff, still managed to find some things I wanted and didn't yet have.  They had just received their new really bright blushes - I bought 2.  They are insane, but very easy to work with.

  	I too love the mattes, but then, I love all of their formulas.  354 is one of my faves.  And I love the gel liners and the AMCs in the large round pans/containers (yes, there are some that don't come in the square pans).  I'm also a big fan of their liquid foundation. The lipsticks are fab (I agree on the medium to dark shades being preferable).   I could go on and on and on.....

  	I spent quite a bit of time talking with one of the SAs at the Times Square store (Ann - I'm not sure if she's still there) and they have grown faster than their operations can keep up with - the site was basically 'thrown' together so that they could meet the online demand - they know they have to go back and do some tweaking.  The original site was terrible - before they made it one you can shop from.  They're trying to get better, but the owner has been singularly focused on store expansion and footprint at Macy's.  I hope this doesn't all lead to demise later on. 

  	I agree - $6 is still a bargain for what you get.  And yes, the Z palettes are a good alternative - I've always hated how heavy the Inglot palettes are, but I love how they look.

  	If any of you have had issues with getting your shadows out without damaging them, Koren created a nice little tool that does the trick - easy to make and the supplies are readily available at craft and home stores.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 19, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I spent quite a bit of time talking with one of the SAs at the Times Square store (Ann - I'm not sure if she's still there) and they have grown faster than their operations can keep up with - the site was basically 'thrown' together so that they could meet the online demand - they know they have to go back and do some tweaking.  The original site was terrible - before they made it one you can shop from.  They're trying to get better, but the owner has been singularly focused on store expansion and footprint at Macy's.  I hope this doesn't all lead to demise later on.


  That may explain some of the issues they've been having, especially regarding online customer service. I seriously hope it doesn't lead to disaster, either.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 20, 2012)

It will either be disaster or acquisition.......

  	My biggest gripe is the 'relative' ineptitude of their staff.  There are only 2 SAs that I feel are worth their salt (one in LV and the other at the TS store - Ann) - when I ask about new products they look at me like I have 3 heads.  When I asked about last year's IMATS matte 40-pan palette, I got the 'whaaaaa????' look.  They're not great at arming their staff with information - again, more interested in opening stores.

  	All that said, and all the grief associated with them, I do love the brand and always try to take advantage of my travel schedule to visit stores in those locations.

  	It's truly like a candy store.


----------



## User38 (Jun 20, 2012)

C! ... [email protected] candy store .. we truly have major issues.  That said, it's better than drugs!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 20, 2012)

All my experiences with the Macy's Inglot counter in SF have been positive.  My only complaint would be that their lack of follow through when out of stock items come it and they don't call me as  promised.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm going to the ingot store in LV in Sept. Ithink I'm going to invest in another neutrals palette I'll probably make it an all matte palette. I think given the recent price increases its a bargain!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well it seems the online store is getting better. Placed a massive order with this thread in mind of course at 4ish pm yesterday. Just got my shipping notice email 10 minutes ago. My order from last still doesn't say shipped though lol. Oh and I never got a shipping email the very first time I ordered from them so maybe they are reading threads and such. Have it for second day delivery so I'll report back if anything is missing or not.


----------



## Merenwen (Jun 26, 2012)

NinaE said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Inglot in Poland ? I know that they have stores in Krakow and Warszawa but is there any other stores around the country ?
> 
> I´m going on vacation to (among others) Poland this summer and with restricted luggage-space Inglot are perfect to bring along (we are going on motorbike-trip


  	I remember there being one in Stary Browar mall in Poznań, a couple years ago. It's still mentioned on the mall's website, so I guess it's still there (I disctinctly remember seeing at least another location in this town, in another mall, but it was probably some 5 years ago). Maybe you should mail Inglot in Poland to have a more comprehensive list.


----------



## NinaE (Jun 27, 2012)

I asked a colleague from Poland about this and she says that there is Inglot-stores in all the malls in the larger places


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 28, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Well it seems the online store is getting better. Placed a massive order with this thread in mind of course at 4ish pm yesterday. Just got my shipping notice email 10 minutes ago. My order from last still doesn't say shipped though lol. Oh and I never got a shipping email the very first time I ordered from them so maybe they are reading threads and such. Have it for second day delivery so I'll report back if anything is missing or not.


  	My order came
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The box looked a bit special but everything was intact and all there!!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 28, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> My order came
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hurray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	I do think Inglotusa.com is getting better. I placed my largest order yet the middle of June. I placed the order on a Wednesday, it shipped on Friday, and I had my stuff on Monday.
  	This was with the standard free (my order was > $50) shipping.
	But shortly before that I'd placed a small order; it didn't ship, and didn't ship, until FedEx Person showed up at my front door with it!
	I looked at the Inglot site, and that order's *still* not showing up as "shipped," even though it obviously was.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weird.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 28, 2012)

cno64 said:


> I looked at the Inglot site,* and that order's still not showing up as "shipped," even though it obviously was*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have one from exactly a year ago that doesn't say it shipped either lol. So this is good news, I cannot wait to order more!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm really glad they seem to be getting their act together......I believe they fill all of the US orders out of the Chelsea Pier shop - I don't think it's a retail shop anymore (I've been there once).  Product stacked on shelves floor to ceiling. 

  	I'm thinking I want more lipsticks too.....it's what I have the least of.  Oh, and I love, love, love the glosses!!  They are not at all sticky, and have great coverage.  And they smell good too!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 28, 2012)

Very happy to hear that online is getting itself together.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 29, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I'm really glad they seem to be getting their act together......I believe they fill all of the US orders out of the Chelsea Pier shop - I don't think it's a retail shop anymore (I've been there once).  Product stacked on shelves floor to ceiling.
> 
> *I'm thinking I want more lipsticks too*.....it's what I have the least of.  Oh, and I love, love, love the glosses!!  They are not at all sticky, and have great coverage.  And they smell good too!


  	I'm already plotting to order more! But I have spent so much this month that I need to take a break   Thanks for the info on the glosses, they look sooo pretty!


----------



## bachegabriel (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey. 
  	Does anyone know what a 10 pan palette costs in poland? 
  	And would it be cheaper in poland or in the uk?

  	- Julie


----------



## NinaE (Jul 5, 2012)

Klarer ikke å huske prisen i England men i København kostet de firkantede øyenskyggene DKK 75,- pr stk. Palletten følger med når du kjøper 10 skygger om jeg ikke husker helt feil.
  	Drar til Polen til uka og skal helt klart innom Inglot der så da har jeg litt mer info mtp prisene der borte


----------



## bachegabriel (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok, takk for hjelpen. 
  	Hadde vært fint å vite hva de koster i polen


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 7, 2012)

I placed a large order about a month ago with inglot (230 dollars worth of stuff) but I'm so hooked that even though I now have 30 of their eyeshadows and 5 of their blushes I want more more more!!!) - I'm saving my pennies for another large order, as I really want more of their pearl shadows in more neutral shades and more colorful ones in mattes. Looking at two more 20 palettes or 1 large 40 palette. Also at some of the blushes that were out of stock before.   I'm officially an inglot whore and proud.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 7, 2012)

jaylilee said:


> I placed a large order about a month ago with inglot (230 dollars worth of stuff) but I'm so hooked that even though I now have 30 of their eyeshadows and 5 of their blushes I want more more more!!!)


  	Though I've never placed that large of an order, I feel your pain.
	I thought MAC was addictive (and it is!), but I believe Inglot is even worse!
	No sooner do I get one order than I'm planning my next! I've got to somehow _*STOOOOP!*_


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 7, 2012)

cno64 said:


> Though I've never placed that large of an order, I feel your pain.  I thought MAC was addictive (and it is!), but I believe Inglot is even worse!  No sooner do I get one order than I'm planning my next! I've got to somehow _*STOOOOP!*_


No kidding!! The only reason I can remotely get away with it is because I'm training to get healthier and my husband would rather I get makeup than junk food lol! He sees it as my reward system for being a good girl and eating my veggies rather than soda, and going to the gym (also, if all else fails - its my hard earned money anyway. ).   I have this mental list of what I want and I can't wait until I can order again. But since their prices increased this will be a bit more costly so I have to be patient and wait until I have all the funds.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 16, 2012)

It is truly addictive.  I guess we can be glad in the fact that they don't do product releases the way MAC do!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 16, 2012)

Indeed!   Now if they could get some store or counters in the New England area...


----------



## Shypo (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Perhaps we can hope they'll come to Macy's!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 16, 2012)

Any updates here on the lip paints?  Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## NinaE (Jul 22, 2012)

Priser Inglot, Polen;

  	5 pallett (tom) - 14,- PLN
  	10-pallett (tom) - 18,- PLN
  	Rainbow-skygge - 15,- PLN
  	Øyenskygge (firkantet) - 12,- PLN
  	AMC-gloss - 29,- PLN
  	AMC eye-dust - 30,- PLN
  	Lipliner - 16,- PLN
  	Neglelakk - 20,- PLN
  	Kost - 4SS - 34,- PLN
  	Kost - 6SS - 31,- PLN

  	Når man tar i betraktning at man må betale ca 2,- NOK for en PLN er det vanvittig mye billigere å kjøpe Inglot-produkter i Polen 

  	For sammenligning....

  	I Danmark (Fisketorget Shoppingsenter) koster en øyenskygge (firkantet) 79,- DKK (79,- DKK tilsvarer ca 81,- NOK).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2012)

I went into the INGLOT Miami store yesterday at the Aventura Mall. The round shadows were 40% off. Apparently according to the staff there they will be discontinuing all round shadows. I snatched up 4 and if I wasn't in a rush to get some where else I would have spent more time swatching and grabbed a few more. However they are still showing full price on their website. I'll be staking it regularly to see if they come down there as well.


----------



## Romina1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I visited my local Inglot store a couple of weeks ago for the first time. I don't know why I hadn't done it before...
  	I created my first 10 eyeshadow palette... I picked various colours, matte, shimmer, rainbow... they are all great and I love the palette. I took it with me during vacation so it was the only e/s I was using for many days and I absolutely love them all!
  	I can already imagine my palettes stuck one upon the other...


----------



## lenchen (Aug 5, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I'm really glad they seem to be getting their act together......I believe they fill all of the US orders out of the Chelsea Pier shop - I don't think it's a retail shop anymore (I've been there once).  Product stacked on shelves floor to ceiling.
> 
> I'm thinking I want more lipsticks too.....it's what I have the least of.  Oh, and I love, love, love the glosses!!  They are not at all sticky, and have great coverage.  And they smell good too!


	I'm going to have to purchase some glosses! today I purchased the 4ss eye  brush it reminds me of the MAC 225 now discontinued, but more pointed, and I purchased the 602 eyeshadow it reminds me  of MAC Antiqued.


----------



## Corally (Aug 6, 2012)

I looove Inglot eyeshadows. I have 10x10 eyeshadow palettes right now and I'm def not done yet! But there were 2 price increases in de last few months.. For example, a 10 eyeshadow palette used to cost €60, then it went up to €65 and now it's freaking €72! Ridiculous!  The last time I bought palettes was before the prices increases and I used to buy 2 or 3 palettes at once.. I'm going to visit Inglot very soon but I'll buy only 1 palette now. Stupid price increases.


----------



## Corally (Aug 7, 2012)

Corally said:


> I looove Inglot eyeshadows. I have 10x10 eyeshadow palettes right now and I'm def not done yet! But there were 2 price increases in de last few months.. For example, a 10 eyeshadow palette used to cost €60, then it went up to €65 and now it's freaking €72! Ridiculous!  The last time I bought palettes was before the prices increases and I used to buy 2 or 3 palettes at once.. I'm going to visit Inglot very soon but I'll buy only 1 palette now. Stupid price increases.


 OMG it's €76 now!! Within few months a price increase of €16!!


----------



## Corally (Aug 7, 2012)

Corally said:


> I looove Inglot eyeshadows. I have 10x10 eyeshadow palettes right now and I'm def not done yet! But there were 2 price increases in de last few months.. For example, a 10 eyeshadow palette used to cost €60, then it went up to €65 and now it's freaking €72! Ridiculous!  The last time I bought palettes was before the prices increases and I used to buy 2 or 3 palettes at once.. I'm going to visit Inglot very soon but I'll buy only 1 palette now. Stupid price increases.


 OMG it's €76 now!! Within few months a price increase of €16!! (over $20!)


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2012)

Shypo said:


> ^^^^  :werd:   Perhaps we can hope they'll come to Macy's!!


  I think that's our best bet. (Maybe an actual store in, at the very least, Boston as well?)


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Aug 9, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went into the INGLOT Miami store yesterday at the Aventura Mall. The round shadows were 40% off. Apparently according to the staff there they will be discontinuing all round shadows. I snatched up 4 and if I wasn't in a rush to get some where else I would have spent more time swatching and grabbed a few more. However they are still showing full price on their website. I'll be staking it regularly to see if they come down there as well.


	You're lucky. I live nowhere close to a physical Inglot store so I couldn't take advantage of this. I only want one or two round shadows so it's not worth it for me to make a phone-in order and pay the $ shipping.


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 9, 2012)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> You're lucky. I live nowhere close to a physical Inglot store so I couldn't take advantage of this. I only want one or two round shadows so it's not worth it for me to make a phone-in order and pay the $ shipping.


  	I complained about it on FB and they said if you called the store and mention the discount they will give it to you.


----------



## jaylilee (Aug 10, 2012)

I so wish they'd open up a store or even a counter in the Mall of America here in MN. It still astounds me how they are focusing on the two coasts yet have completely seemed to ignore the Midwest. I know I'd be making purchases more often if I could just drop in and buy one or two at a time rather than having to wait until I can place a large order...


----------



## cno64 (Aug 12, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> I think that's our best bet. (Maybe an actual store in, at the very least, Boston as well?)


  	I want a biiig Inglot store in the *DALLAS* area! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




	I probably couldn't go, myself, on account of my disability, but I have friends whom I could send on "reconnaissance missions."

	I don't think that's uneasonble; Dallas is a big city, and shopping is a major form of entertainment.
	Inglot, what are you waiting for?
	A new shopping center went in just down the street from me. There's space available, and it's convenient to three major interstates, and is close to an affluent suburb.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 13, 2012)

Everyone, INGLOT has 20% off their site until 8/20 - use code 'BIRTHDAY' to receive the discount. The large eye shadows are not part of the coupon offer, but they are on sale for $7.20.  I just ordered some of the 'new' shadow colors, a few of the lip paints, and some more lipsticks.  I can't wait to get everything!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2012)

Shypo said:


> Everyone, INGLOT has 20% off their site until 8/20 - use code 'BIRTHDAY' to receive the discount. The large eye shadows are not part of the coupon offer, but they are on sale for $7.20.  I just ordered some of the 'new' shadow colors, a few of the lip paints, and some more lipsticks.  I can't wait to get everything!!!


  	Girl you just opened up a can of worms!!!!! I have a huge list of colors that i wanted to get and most of them came from a list you posted sometime last year I believe!!! I have quite a bit of INGLOT and this is just another opportunity to get some more! lol! Off to make a purchase!!!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 14, 2012)

Inglot arrived in South Africa late last year and since then has opened up a few stores, I have access to 2 stores easily yay  I picked up a few things from them a while ago including a 2 pan palette and a 5 pan palette. Also got a matte black pigment which I love and adore so much, use it all the time. Also I have the 30T eyeliner brush which works amazingly well with my Mac Blacktrack fluidline. Love Inglot, have a huge list of things to still get from them


----------



## Shypo (Aug 14, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl you just opened up a can of worms!!!!! I have a huge list of colors that i wanted to get and most of them came from a list you posted sometime last year I believe!!! I have quite a bit of INGLOT and this is just another opportunity to get some more! lol! Off to make a purchase!!!








  I do what I can!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Timing is everything, eh?  I hope you get everything you're looking for - I managed to find some more glosses I had to have.  I might even post a haul pic!  Let us know what you plan to get!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 16, 2012)

YES we are getting a Inglot store in Eindhoven! Now I will have a Mac counter and an Inglot store really close to me I guess that means danger for my wallet!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 16, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> YES we are getting a Inglot store in Eindhoven! Now I will have a Mac counter and an Inglot store really close to me I guess that means danger for my wallet!


  	My sister is going to die when she hears this. They are putting one in Eindhoven and they already have one in Curacao but she can't get her hands on INGLOT in Atlanta,GA?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 18, 2012)

Has anyone had any problems with the promo code BIRTHDAY at checkout? I had that problem a few times when I tried to place an order and somehow it pops up and says "Promo code not found".


----------



## Haven (Aug 19, 2012)

^^^I only used the code in store.  I went to the Inglot at Fashion Island in Southern California and was able to use it there.  Initially they were not going to give me the discount.  Then I said ok I will just go home and order all of this online using the code, so they caved.  So it worked in the store.  Plus they seemed to know that it was still a valid discount code for online purchases.

  	Love all of the shadows that I purchased BTW.  They are uber pigmented and last forever.  I dare say that they may be of a better quality than some of my favorite MAC shadows.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 21, 2012)

^Awesome! That is true that their matte eyeshadows can surpass MAC's matte eyeshadows.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm still awaiting my 2 orders.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....I don't recall it taking this long before.  Plus, I don't have any tracking information, or shipment confirmation.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 22, 2012)

Does the 40% discount  on round shadows apply for all the inglot free standing stores?


----------



## Haven (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^It applied in my local freestanding store.


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 22, 2012)

^ thank you! Shall be going to inglot next week then! Do you just ask for the discount or is it already applied? Your post about them not honoring the birthday code in store has me a little apprehensive.


----------



## Haven (Aug 22, 2012)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> ^ thank you! Shall be going to inglot next week then! Do you just ask for the discount or is it already applied? Your post about them not honoring the birthday code in store has me a little apprehensive.


  	There was a sign promoting the discount next to the products in the store that I went to. (The discount for the round shadows and not the 20% birthday discount)

  	They did end up honoring the "birthday" code for me eventually.  The manager actually admitted to me that she initially said no b/c there were several other customers in the store.  None of them had asked about the code, and she didn't want to give the discount to everyone.  Rather shifty if you ask me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I'm still awaiting my 2 orders.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 Same here! I'm waiting for my order to be shipped and do hope I get an e-mail about my order being shipped soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> Same here! I'm waiting for my order to be shipped and do hope I get an e-mail about my order being shipped soon.


  	Likewise here ladies. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt because I'm sure they were slammed with orders because of the 40% and the 20% promotion. However when I get back from vacation I'm following up.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 23, 2012)

^^^  I'm hoping something gets delivered today.  When I have ordered from them in the past, I have received everything within 4-5 days' time.  But I think you are right - they got slammed with the discount promotion.  I think it's crazy, too, that they didn't want to give the discount to everyone in the store - that's just weird.  I have found that there is very little communication with employees - I think half the time they do their own thing.  Corporate certainly isn't very good at making sure the staff are up to speed on things.

  	Continuing to wait.....if I don't get my packages by tomorrow, I'm going to call to see what the story is.


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 23, 2012)

I tried to use that BIRTHDAY code online too GlamQueen and it wouldn't accept it.  I used it within the terms of the online coupon.  I have now written them TWICE about the code not working in hopes they would send me a new code to use for the $260+ order waiting in my cart that took almost 2 hours to gather... STILL NO RESPONSE!!  Guess me and Inglot are not meant to be!  UGH!!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 23, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Likewise here ladies. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt because I'm sure they were slammed with orders because of the 40% and the 20% promotion. However when I get back from vacation I'm following up.


  	I heard *that!*
	I placed a small order on August 12, it's been authorized, and the charge applied to my credit card, but it's stiiiiiill not showing up as "shipped."
	However, I'd forgotten aout the sale. They probably *are* swamped.
	It would have been polite, though, if they'd indicated that "Due to an unusually high volume of sales during our current promotion, there may be delays in shipment."
	As it is, I'm hoping that 1) My order will ship soon and 2) Inglot includes another 20% off coupon in my package.


----------



## Haven (Aug 23, 2012)

Shypo said:


> ^^^  I'm hoping something gets delivered today.  When I have ordered from them in the past, I have received everything within 4-5 days' time.  But I think you are right - they got slammed with the discount promotion.  *I think it's crazy, too, that they didn't want to give the discount to everyone in the store - that's just weird. * I have found that there is very little communication with employees - I think half the time they do their own thing.  Corporate certainly isn't very good at making sure the staff are up to speed on things.
> 
> Continuing to wait.....if I don't get my packages by tomorrow, I'm going to call to see what the story is.


  	I agree.  While I am happy with the quality of the products that I purchased, the manager's attitude "turned me off."   Plus hearing about everyone's issues with the online customer service is dissapointing.   I am not planning on another Inglot purchase in the near future.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 23, 2012)

I received my orders today, but the first one (the *big* one) is missing about half of the products I ordered.  There is a letter included in the box that says there are items in my order on back order, and that I am to contact them to let them know if I want to wait for them, or have the charges removed from my card.  I opted to wait for them, but yeesh, it's literally almost HALF of my order!!!  I haven't checked the second one yet - I hate to think what that one will be missing......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I do love their products, and for the price, I guess I have to put up with some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but seriously, they really need to get their act together!

  	I think the BIRTHDAY code was only valid until 8/20.

  	Update:  the second order is missing products too, so off I go to send another email.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 23, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I do love their products, and for the price, I guess I have to put up with some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I, too, have become very ambivalent about Inglot.
	They don't test on animals, and their products are _wooonderful_, but their customer service *STINKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
  	If they would do the following, they'd rule my cosmetics world, for sure:


 		Improve the quality/accuracy of their online "swatches" 	
 		Ship orders promptly 	
 		Offer occasional "free shipping on any order" promotions 	
 		Ship orders promptly 	
 		Make their website easier to navigate 	
 		Ship orders promptly 	
 		Ship orders promptly 	
 		Have a human answer the bloomin' phone 	
 		Ship orders promptly


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 23, 2012)

Their online troubles are a massive reason why I've not ordered anything from Inglot. They really do need a dedicated online team.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 23, 2012)

PixieDancer said:


> I tried to use that BIRTHDAY code online too GlamQueen and it wouldn't accept it.  I used it within the terms of the online coupon.  I have now written them TWICE about the code not working in hopes they would send me a new code to use for the $260+ order waiting in my cart that took almost 2 hours to gather... STILL NO RESPONSE!!  Guess me and Inglot are not meant to be!  UGH!!


  	 Yep! That's what happened to me also when I tried to use BIRTHDAY for the promo code before it ended on Monday and I do hope you do get a response from Inglot soon. I think they are still responding to the massive e-mails from the ones that were not able to use the code to get 20% off.

  	I will have to wait patiently for my order to come so I will be checking up on my order status.


----------



## PixieDancer (Aug 24, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I received my orders today, but the first one (the *big* one) is missing about half of the products I ordered.  There is a letter included in the box that says there are items in my order on back order, and that I am to contact them to let them know if I want to wait for them, or have the charges removed from my card.  I opted to wait for them, but yeesh, it's literally almost HALF of my order!!!  I haven't checked the second one yet - I hate to think what that one will be missing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's true.  It expired at 2:30am EST on 8/20.  I tried to use it between 12am-1:30am EST on that day.... and the code wouldn't work!  BLAH!

  	Hope they get your order sorted out...  Starting to make me question ordering from them at all!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 24, 2012)

I haven't heard anything either. I'm now wondering if it's a good thing that I wasn't able to order. I wish I could just buy Inglot from a store, but there isn't one near me. I also find it odd that they mark items as Sold Out or on back order. I would hate to get my items and then be surprised that half of my order is missing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok so I got a part of my order today. I ordered 7 colors and only received two. I never got a shipping notice. Inside was note that said the other three colors are on backorder and I have the choice to wait for them or ask for a refund. I'm guessing the other ladies that are waiting out their orders will shortly get similar responses.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 25, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok so I got a part of my order today. I ordered 7 colors and only received two. I never got a shipping notice. Inside was note that said the other three colors are on backorder and I have the choice to wait for them or ask for a refund. I'm guessing the other ladies that are waiting out their orders will shortly get similar responses.


	I'm wondering, do the 5 backordered colors you picked show up as out of stock on Inglot's website?


----------



## ainelson86 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got that message too with my order. I wonder how long is it gonna  take


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm wondering, do the 5 backordered colors you picked show up as out of stock on Inglot's website?


  	Anytime that I've received a notice the items were backordered they always show instock on the website. 

  	Really they need an internet overhaul. Next time they have a sale which I think will be black friday I'd rather call a store and have it shipped that way.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 25, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Anytime that I've received a notice the items were backordered they always show instock on the website.
> 
> Really they need an internet overhaul. Next time they have a sale which I think will be black friday I'd rather call a store and have it shipped that way.


  	Do you know if they ship anywhere in the US, or do you have to live within the state a store is located? If they ship where ever, I'll do the same as you and will order from a store.


----------



## shades of blue (Aug 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can use the coupon codes when calling a store directly to make a phone order? Or are the codes only accepted online?


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Do you know if they ship anywhere in the US, or do you have to live within the state a store is located? If they ship where ever, I'll do the same as you and will order from a store.


  	I am pretty sure they will ship where ever. On YT someone mentioned that they call the Caesars store(the manager is on yt too) and order from them with no issues. Don't remember what state she is though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 25, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> I am pretty sure they will ship where ever. On YT someone mentioned that they call the Caesars store(the manager is on yt too) and order from them with no issues. Don't remember what state she is though.


	OK, thanks!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 25, 2012)

I placed 2 good-sized orders, and 17 items altogether were missing.  I have no idea how long it will take to get them, but I wasn't willing to cancel the items since I got them on sale.  Most were the lip paints and lipsticks, and one shadow.  I'm actually kind of glad they don't show them as sold out on the site, as then you couldn't order them and still get the discount.....this way they're on the hook for the sale price.  ITA - they need a site and order processing overhaul!  One sure has to put up with a lot for the love of this brand!!  They will ship anywhere - I think I will do the same  when there is another sale - Ann Nguyen in the Times Sq store, if she is still there, is fabulous.


----------



## tats (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone prefer Inglot eye shadows to MAC? I was going to do a big haul on my bd, but I'm not sure what brand to go with.

  	Also, will anyone be getting a blue lipstick from their Pacific Blue collection?
  	http://www.inglotusa.com/Lipstick-Pacific_Blue_Collection_of_Lipstick.html

  	seems to be a new fashion now days


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 26, 2012)

tats said:


> Does anyone prefer Inglot eye shadows to MAC? I was going to do a big haul on my bd, but I'm not sure what brand to go with.  Also, will anyone be getting a blue lipstick from their Pacific Blue collection? http://www.inglotusa.com/Lipstick-Pacific_Blue_Collection_of_Lipstick.html  seems to be a new fashion now days


  While I like both brands, I have leaned more towards Inglot shadows than MAC recently. Inglot's shadows are super pigmented, buttery smooth and you can't beat the value for the quality you get. I'd say that if you're planning to do a big birthday haul, Inglot would be the way to go - you can get two of their shadows for the price of of one of MAC's pan refills.   You could always get a lot of one and a little of the other, too.


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2012)

My 11th 10-palette (with LE eyeshadows yay!) should arrive this week. :cheer:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 27, 2012)

Corally said:


> My 11th 10-palette (with LE eyeshadows yay!) should arrive this week.


  	Are you ordering inglot online? I think it's stupid that they are more expensive online so I'm impatiently waiting for the inglot store coming to my city.


----------



## Corally (Aug 27, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > My 11th 10-palette (with LE eyeshadows yay!) should arrive this week. :cheer:
> ...


 Yes, but not from the Inglot website!  There's a Polish seller on ebay who's selling 10-palettes for +- €60 inc. shipping. He/she (lol) doesn't have all the colors available tho (about half) but at least I could buy these LE shadows (from two collections) for a normal price. I already own a lot of the shadows he/she sells but I think I can buy two more palettes from that seller (well.. more actually but I don't want every eyeshadow). Inglot NL will sell the two collections in Holland early or mid-September but the price for a 10-palette is now €76 (€16 increase eeeek!!) so I looked for a cheaper alternative.. But I will buy two blush palettes very soon at the store because one collection has gorgeous blushes! Never tried Inglot blushes before but I've heard great things about them!


----------



## lenchen (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't wait for my Vegas trip in 2 weeks! I'm planning to get a second 10 pan palette full of Neutrals  and a 10 pan palette full of matte colours. Does anyone know if inglot still has the 40 matte pan palette?


----------



## Shypo (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the 40-pan matte palette was exclusive to IMATS, or so I'm told.  You'll be lucky if the SA even knows about the palette, let alone which colors were in it......again, from my experience.  I do think, though, that they have *most* of the mattes in that collection.  You might want to search Koren's videos on the palette - he may actually have the color numbers from it.  Have fun at the Vegas store(s) - are you going to the Forum Shoppes?


----------



## Corally (Sep 1, 2012)

I received the 10-palette I ordered on eBay... and wow!! I'm in love with these LE eyeshadows!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 1, 2012)

Corally said:


> I received the 10-palette I ordered on eBay... and wow!! I'm in love with these LE eyeshadows!


 Are the LE eyeshadows the blues and greens?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 1, 2012)

My Inglot order finally shipped!! I was really happy about it and I'm now patiently waiting for my order to arrive.


----------



## tats (Sep 2, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> You could always get a lot of one and a little of the other, too.


	Thank you for your response. I think I will try both brands


----------



## Corally (Sep 2, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I received the 10-palette I ordered on eBay... and wow!! I'm in love with these LE eyeshadows!
> ...


 Blue, teals, greens, peaches and corals! They're from 2 different collections.


----------



## runwayartistry (Sep 2, 2012)

Darn, I only can shop from the store in my local Mall and since it just opened, there are no discounts or anything like this.. Plus the fact that the guy that worked there looked at me as if I was someone inferior to him when I asked him to help me find the correct concealer shade!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 2, 2012)

^^ Oh my.  Yes, sometimes the Inglot SAs have their own unique brand of *snob*.  There's no excuse for that kind of behavior.  Just remember your purchase pays HIS salary.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Sep 9, 2012)

Shypo said:


> Have fun at the Vegas store(s) - are you going to the Forum Shoppes?


	Shypo, I think you're right about the 40-pan matte palette.
  	Speaking of which, I can't imagine what it'd be like to use and hold that palette. It's got to be incredibly heavy.
  	Then again, it'd be a fun way to develop some arm muscles!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 10, 2012)

It is quite a heavy palette, and IMHO not practical for a MUA who holds the palette in his or her hand vs putting it on a table or something....but yes, you would get strong arm muscles .    I visited the Times Sq store today  - yet another change in personnel.  They did say that their shipment from Poland was due this week, so with any luck our back ordered items will be shipping out soon.  I did also get the email address and phone number of the warehouse if I get adventuresome and try to find someone who MIGHT be able to help.  I am not holding my breath however.


----------



## Shypo (Sep 17, 2012)

I got notification that my backorders shipped today, though they did not have 2 of the lipsticks and refunded me.  I am glad that is all resolved.  It's a pain, though, because all they say is that the order shipped.  There's no recap of the order or anything.  And the refund notification did not explain what products were not available, but my email to them was promptly answered.

  	I visited the TS store last week and picked up a couple of items.....I really love the lip paints.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 16, 2012)

Shypo said:


> Have fun at the Vegas store(s) - are you going to the Forum Shoppes?


  	Yes I went and I got a 10 pan palette and the big brush roll. I love it! I'm going back to get another as I have so many brushes! I would like to try the blush palette they are pigmented, but they seem powdery. Have you tried the blushes Shypo?


----------



## lenchen (Oct 16, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I visited the Times Sq store today - yet another change in personnel. They did say that their shipment from Poland was due this week, so with any luck our back ordered items will be shipping out soon. I did also get the email address and phone number of the warehouse if I get adventuresome and try to find someone who MIGHT be able to help. I am not holding my breath however.


	Is Ann still there? she's always so nice. I need to go this weekend to pick up that brush roll.


----------



## Paisly (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you ladies tried the rainbow shadows?  I want to pick a few up. I havent been able to find much about them.  I just placed my first order of a neutral Matte palette a few days back and i'm already preparing my next order. I plan on picking up a 10 purples palette, a 10 pink palette, a 10 neutral non matte palette, a 10 smokey palette, and a mixture of other colors palette.   Are the rainbow shadows worth it?


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Why don't we have Inglot in France ? Sad, this brand looks gorgeous !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do not understand why, maybe Inglot will reach us one day....
  	No Illamasqua, no Tom Ford, no Chantecaille, no Inglot, no Clé de Peau, no Métier de Beauté.... Even if Paris they don't have such brands or if they do just part of their collections.
  	Harrods is going to become my good friend I think. Or Beauty Bay but Inglot is nowhere to be found !


----------



## Paisly (Nov 20, 2012)

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...ement.html?soid=1107973283655&aid=UEsKa2x8IL8

  	Inglot will be having a 20% off on everything!!!!


----------



## Paisly (Nov 22, 2012)

Sooo I just placed a 250 dollar order on inglot (first big order.)  First off let me tell you that their site sucks! For the first 20 eyeshadows i went through scrolling trying to find each shade. 
  	Just for some of us not so computer friendly ladies. 
  	Some advice:
  	If you dont want to scroll around looking for each color... (It took me about an hour to find my shades)
  	DO CTRL F  at the same time.  You'll see a FIND: white box somewhere on the top or bottom left.  Then type in your number of the eyeshadow within the white space.  It will locate the number of the shadow on the page. The number will be highlighted in blue. It makes it so much easier to find your shadows and place your order.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 22, 2012)

^Awesome tip! Will have to try that next time.

  	I just placed an order on a 10 Eyeshadow Palette and got 10 eyeshadows. I have been wanting to own a 10 eyeshadow palette for awhile.


----------



## Paisly (Nov 22, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> ^Awesome tip! Will have to try that next time.
> 
> I just placed an order on a 10 Eyeshadow Palette and got 10 eyeshadows. I have been wanting to own a 10 eyeshadow palette for awhile.


  	Did it work for you? Makes things any easier? I know that the site is a drag lol 
  	What kind of palette did you get?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 22, 2012)

Paisly said:


> Did it work for you? Makes things any easier? I know that the site is a drag lol
> What kind of palette did you get?


  	 Yes the website worked for me. I got the 10 Freedom Systerm Square Eyeshadow Palette.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you need a code for the 20% off discount? I can't tell if the discount is being automatically applied to my order or not. I want the 10 palette with 10 eye shadows, but I don't know what the usual price is for that item.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Nov 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Do you need a code for the 20% off discount? I can't tell if the discount is being automatically applied to my order or not. I want the 10 palette with 10 eye shadows, but I don't know what the usual price is for that item.


 Yes all the prices include the 20% off.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 23, 2012)

i feel like ordering all the blue lippies. it come to $56 for the whole blue collection sounds good to me.


----------



## Paisly (Nov 27, 2012)

Got my inglot 10 pan matte palette! It's amazing! I will post swatches later. Not sure where to post them... I know there is a seperate thread for swatches.
  	Seriously, better than any mattes i have tried. Way better than MAC.  I did do my research on which ones to buy but none were chalky or powdery or non pigmented.  Some were more unique than others... Some were colors i have never seen before in a matte   Overall AMAZING!  Still waiting on my 40 pan!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 27, 2012)

I missed the sale again! That's the 2nd time that's happened. I guess I'll wait for the next one.


----------



## Paisly (Nov 27, 2012)

I  read some place that the day after christmas is also a big shopping day for america.  All the returns and such.  Maybe just Maybe another sale.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Paisly (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow... Inglot is on top of it! I got over 40 eyeshadows during the 20% off sale.   I was expecting a 2 week shipping time.  I received my order today   Less than 5 days!  Not only did they have every eyeshadow in stock... but they also included another coupon for 30% off!  I think this time I will try some brushes!


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 2, 2012)

I saw some beautiful new blushes at the Inglot counter in Macy's yesterday. The counter had not received stock but did have testers out. There is a wine color that is to die for and two beautiful pinks as well as some corals. They all seem matte and have amazing pigmentation. The SA said they should get stock this week. I can't wait. Will take some pics then.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 4, 2012)

Paisly said:


> Wow... Inglot is on top of it! I got over 40 eyeshadows during the 20% off sale.   I was expecting a 2 week shipping time.  I received my order today   Less than 5 days!  Not only did they have every eyeshadow in stock... but they also included another coupon for 30% off!  I think this time I will try some brushes!


	Is the 30% off code one-time use? I'm hoping a 30% off code will pop up for the holidays.


----------



## Paisly (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Is the 30% off code one-time use? I'm hoping a 30% off code will pop up for the holidays.


  	It's a one-time use. :/


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

Paisly said:


> It's a one-time use. :/


	Thanks. Hopefully they'll put out a 30% code for the holidays.


----------



## Paisly (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks. Hopefully they'll put out a 30% code for the holidays.


  	Maybe for boxing day!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 6, 2012)

I went to the online site and I couldn't order anything because I was just overwhelmed by the set up and all the color selections.  AND, I couldn't narrow down any choices because everything looked so pretty.  I am afraid the swatches on monitor won't be true to life, so I am hoping I can see these products IRL soon.  However, I am tempted to buy a blue lipstick for layering purposes, even if the swatch is not true to life...

  	AND, I am really enjoying reading about everyone else's hauls here on the thread


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 6, 2012)

I got my Inglot order Monday and got a 20% off coupon that can be used once!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone had any experience with Inglot brushes? I'm considering trying some out, but I'd love to hear what fellow Spectrettes think of them first. TIA


----------



## NinaE (Dec 14, 2012)

I have 2 Inglot-brushes; 4SS and 6SS.

  	The 4SS is a dupe for the MAC 224-brush. The 6SS-brush is a larger brush but ot the same shape/form. Both brushes is just as soft as the MAC 224.

  	I´m picky aboute my brushes but I´m going to buy som more from Inglot the next time I go to Poland


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 14, 2012)

NinaE said:


> I have 2 Inglot-brushes; 4SS and 6SS.
> 
> The 4SS is a dupe for the MAC 224-brush. The 6SS-brush is a larger brush but ot the same shape/form. Both brushes is just as soft as the MAC 224.
> 
> I´m picky aboute my brushes but I´m going to buy som more from Inglot the next time I go to Poland


  	Thank you! Doesn't sound too bad at all. My nearest Inglot store is in a bit of an awkward location but the products sound like they're worth the trip.

  	I want some eyeshadows too but whenever I decided to get some my mum managed to discourage me. She reckons you can't get a quality e/s at such a low price point and gets all snobby whenever she hears the word Inglot. I'm going to have to ignore her grumbling this time round


----------



## NinaE (Dec 14, 2012)

This is one of the (few) times you should NOT listen to your mother 

  	I have a lot of MAC eye shadows but actually uses my Inglot shadows more nowadays. They are consistently good in quality.

  	Only downfall for me is that they are so hard to get to from Norway. The shop nearest to me is in Copenhagen, Denmark ;S


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 15, 2012)

NinaE said:


> This is one of the (few) times you should NOT listen to your mother
> 
> I have a lot of MAC eye shadows but actually uses my Inglot shadows more nowadays. They are consistently good in quality.
> 
> Only downfall for me is that they are so hard to get to from Norway. *The shop nearest to me is in Copenhagen, Denmark ;S*


  	That sucks. Are you able to order them online?


----------



## NinaE (Dec 16, 2012)

I can order by phone from Copenhagen but it's not worth it; I have to pay $14 pr eyeshadow + vat an a fee to the postal services.

  	In Poland I pay aboute $4,50 pr eyeshadow 

  	Poland itself is an underrated country to visit; nice people, good food and prices no one can beat so I rather go visit and do som more shopping at the same time


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 16, 2012)

NinaE said:


> I can order by phone from Copenhagen but it's not worth it; I have to pay $14 pr eyeshadow + vat an a fee to the postal services.
> 
> In Poland I pay aboute $4,50 pr eyeshadow
> 
> Poland itself is an underrated country to visit; nice people, good food and prices no one can beat so I rather go visit and do som more shopping at the same time


  	I've never been to Poland but my uncle, who is a professional photographer, goes there a lot and loves it. Might as well tag along the next time he goes


----------



## NinaE (Dec 16, 2012)

Do that !!  Warszawa is a nice city to start in; both regarding history and shopping


----------



## Corally (Dec 17, 2012)

NinaE said:


> This is one of the (few) times you should NOT listen to your mother   I have a lot of MAC eye shadows but actually uses my Inglot shadows more nowadays. They are consistently good in quality.  Only downfall for me is that they are so hard to get to from Norway. The shop nearest to me is in Copenhagen, Denmark ;S


 I agree! I use my Inglot eyeshadows almost everyday! They're the best eyeshadows I've ever tried! :fluffy:  





NinaE said:


> I can order by phone from Copenhagen but it's not worth it; I have to pay $14 pr eyeshadow + vat an a fee to the postal services.   In Poland I pay aboute $4,50 pr eyeshadow    Poland itself is an underrated country to visit; nice people, good food and prices no one can beat so I rather go visit and do som more shopping at the same time


  That's ridiculously cheap.:eyelove:


----------



## NinaE (Dec 18, 2012)

Corally said:


> That's ridiculously cheap.


 
  	Nothing can beat the prices in Poland regarding Inglot AND the shopping is great too 
  	I am going back there as soon as possible


----------



## Shypo (Dec 27, 2012)

lenchen said:


> Is Ann still there? she's always so nice. I need to go this weekend to pick up that brush roll.


	Hi Lenchen - sorry I'm so late here - been away from Specktra for awhile.  Ann has left, as I found out in November - too bad, I really liked her and could always count on her diligence in helping me find what I was looking for.  The girl who helped me (I don't remember her name, but her hair was pink and she has THE most beautiful eyes!!!) was very charming and helpful - but I get the feeling the turnover in the stores is quite high, so she might not still be there.

  	I have tried the new blushes - they're nice, but not my reach-fors as they're so pigmented and bright, but when I'm willing to work with them I quite enjoy the result.


----------



## Shypo (Dec 27, 2012)

Any word on new 20% off sales?  I haven't heard anything, and I forget where I heard about the last one.....I don't want to miss the next one.  I'm pretty sure if I call a store they'll have no idea what's going on with the website, but I may give it a try.  Perhaps I'll email them.......


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 27, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Corally* 


		I agree! I use my Inglot eyeshadows almost everyday! They're the best eyeshadows I've ever tried! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Do you get them from Inglot.nl?


----------



## Corally (Dec 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I agree! I use my Inglot eyeshadows almost everyday! They're the best eyeshadows I've ever tried! :fluffy:
> ...


 No, the flagship store! And I've bought one palette on eBay (way cheaper) but that seller doesn't have all the shades. Haven't bought new eyeshadows in months tho. Don't have the funds because of all the MAC LE craziness lol.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> No, the flagship store! And I've bought one palette on eBay (way cheaper) but that seller doesn't have all the shades. Haven't bought new eyeshadows in months tho. Don't have the funds because of all the MAC LE craziness lol.


  	Thanks 

  	I'll do a bit of searching on eBay. I actually got 3 10*square palettes last month when I was away on holiday (they had half price when you bought 3+ items. Well, I got a lot more than that! Hehe). There are several shades that I still want, but I don't have a flagship store near me and I heard that the online prices are higher. There is supposed to be an Inglot counter in VD Zoetermeer but I don't know if they have everything.

  	Yeah. the MAC LE thing is getting way out of hand. I'm so hyped up for Archie I don't know where to begin!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 20, 2013)

Shypo said:


> Hi Lenchen - sorry I'm so late here - been away from Specktra for awhile.  Ann has left, as I found out in November - too bad, I really liked her and could always count on her diligence in helping me find what I was looking for.  The girl who helped me (I don't remember her name, but her hair was pink and she has THE most beautiful eyes!!!) was very charming and helpful - but I get the feeling the turnover in the stores is quite high, so she might not still be there.
> I have tried the new blushes - they're nice, but not my reach-fors as they're so pigmented and bright, but when I'm willing to work with them I quite enjoy the result.


	That's ok. We all get busy sometimes, I found out she left when I went to pick up the large brush roll.  I need to pick up the smaller brush roll when I go back to NYC for a visit.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 21, 2013)

I want to try to get a couple more lip paints when I go back - and to see what's new - I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 21, 2013)

I grabbed a few body pigments.  Beautiful colors! 

  	Does anyone use Duraline?  I got this too.


----------



## Corally (Jan 21, 2013)

I have Duraline and I really like it! I should use it more often though.


----------



## MadTheologian (Feb 23, 2013)

Got word via Kevin James Bennett that the founder of Inglot has died today.  It was unexpected.  

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ics-maker-wojciech-inglot-dies-at-57/1941543/


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 25, 2013)

RIP, Mr. Inglot.


----------



## katred (Feb 25, 2013)

How sad! Willing to bet there will be offers to buy the company circulating shortly.


----------



## Corally (Feb 26, 2013)

That's so sad!


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Feb 26, 2013)

MadTheologian said:


> Got word via Kevin James Bennett that the founder of Inglot has died today.  It was unexpected.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ics-maker-wojciech-inglot-dies-at-57/1941543/


  	 ihad no idea.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 5, 2013)

That is really too bad.  Yes, as Katred says, I'm sure the sharks will be circling..........


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Shypo said:


> That is really too bad.  Yes, as Katred says, I'm sure the sharks will be circling..........


  	Hopefully, he had a trustworthy successor in place, someone invested in the company's mission.


----------



## mandrake (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been in a Inglot store once and am so fixed on it. Love the texture, it is much better than MAC, especially the mattes. And the colour range is amazing. But here in Europe prices are a bit higher sadly.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my 2 new 10 pan palettes!!  That makes 5 - 10 pan palettes total now in my collection!  JUST ADORE these shadows!  ESPECIALLY the mattes!  They blend better than any other mattes by any other brands I've tried!  And I am starting to love the sophistication of a matte eye look!  I kept using the 2 mattes from the Naked palette and the 1 satin highlight shade soooo much I HAD to make an almost all matte Inglot neutral pallete!  I LOVE IT!!  Some of my favs from it... 352 as a highlight and lid shade, 337 GORGEOUS crease shade, 327 to darken crease and outer v!!

  	Here's my 2 new babies...


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 12, 2013)

Oooh, those are pretty!


----------



## katred (Mar 12, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Got my 2 new 10 pan palettes!!  That makes 5 - 10 pan palettes total now in my collection!  JUST ADORE these shadows!  ESPECIALLY the mattes!  They blend better than any other mattes by any other brands I've tried!  And I am starting to love the sophistication of a matte eye look!  I kept using the 2 mattes from the Naked palette and the 1 satin highlight shade soooo much I HAD to make an almost all matte Inglot neutral pallete!  I LOVE IT!!  Some of my favs from it... 352 as a highlight and lid shade, 337 GORGEOUS crease shade, 327 to darken crease and outer v!!
> 
> Here's my 2 new babies...


  	Gorgeous choices! I have been meaning to do a 10-pan palette just of their beautiful greys for a long time. I totally agree about the matte shades. Rouge Bunny Rouge are my absolute favourites, but there are only a few shades and they're much more expensive. The value of Inglot blows me away.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 21, 2013)

I got my first Inglot lipsticks today. I have been wanting the purples 282 and 281 ever since I saw the swatches in one of the Mac threads. I'm wearing 282 right now and I'm quite impressed by the formula. It feels very nice and is pigmented. The colour of course is great!


----------



## Corally (Mar 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I got my first Inglot lipsticks today. I have been wanting the purples 282 and 281 ever since I saw the swatches in one of the Mac threads. I'm wearing 282 right now and I'm quite impressed by the formula. It feels very nice and is pigmented. The colour of course is great!


 I demand FOTDs with those lipsticks.  I NEED 282! :drools: 281 looks really nice but I know I can't pull it off boeeh.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 21, 2013)

Corally said:


> I demand FOTDs with those lipsticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha ok I'll try to take pics tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes you need 282! 281 is darker than Lavender Whip and more purple. It's a lot darker than Nicki 2. Maybe you'll like it.


----------



## Corally (Mar 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I demand FOTDs with those lipsticks.   I NEED 282! :drools:  281 looks really nice but I know I can't pull it off boeeh.
> ...


 Hm I might! I still want to try Lavender Whip but I'm 99% sure it'll look awful on me.:lol:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 21, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hm I might! I still want to try Lavender Whip but I'm 99% sure it'll look awful on me.


  	It really depends on your skintone I guess, but just try it in store.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 29, 2013)

Inglot's Freedom System palettes and whatnot are now available through Beautylish. (Unfortunately, they ship only within the US.)  http://www.beautylish.com/b/inglot-cosmetics


----------



## Shypo (Apr 3, 2013)

Enjoy your goodies girls!  My INGLOT collection is probably my most prized of all my cosmetics, and that's sayin' something!


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 6, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Got my 2 new 10 pan palettes!!  That makes 5 - 10 pan palettes total now in my collection!  JUST ADORE these shadows!  ESPECIALLY the mattes!  They blend better than any other mattes by any other brands I've tried!  And I am starting to love the sophistication of a matte eye look!  I kept using the 2 mattes from the Naked palette and the 1 satin highlight shade soooo much I HAD to make an almost all matte Inglot neutral pallete!  I LOVE IT!!  Some of my favs from it... 352 as a highlight and lid shade, 337 GORGEOUS crease shade, 327 to darken crease and outer v!!
> 
> Here's my 2 new babies...


	Nice collection dear! Love the neutrals


----------



## Richelle83 (Apr 6, 2013)

Shypo said:


> Enjoy your goodies girls!  My INGLOT collection is probably my most prized of all my cosmetics, and that's sayin' something!


  	Same here!! So glad Beautylish now offers the freedom system, bad for my wallet though!


----------



## Corally (Apr 7, 2013)

Shypo said:


> Enjoy your goodies girls!  My INGLOT collection is probably my most prized of all my cosmetics, and that's sayin' something!  :haha:


 Same here! I have 12 10-palettes and 1 on it's way. And I want moooore.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got my first batch of Inglot goodies at this year's IMATS, and they were definitely my favorite products I took home with me that day!  I got a 20 e/s palette, a lipstick, and 3 of the AMC lip glosses.  These glosses are officially the wildest, most unique glosses I have ever seen!  So in love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may have to order some more things off Inglot's website soon!!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 10, 2013)

I love their shadows but the most recent purchase from them I made at IMATS LA was the illuminate in #66. I love it!  It's perfect for my NC50 skin tone!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 29, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Just got my first batch of Inglot goodies at this year's IMATS, and they were definitely my favorite products I took home with me that day!  I got a 20 e/s palette, a lipstick, and 3 of the AMC lip glosses.  These glosses are officially the wildest, most unique glosses I have ever seen!  So in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I got my first Inglot goodies at IMATS NY too! I only purchased e/s...15 of them and opted for a Z-Palette. Fell in love with the colors so I placed another order on the website (felt much more comfortable after seeing the colors in person at IMATS) for a 20 pan palette of colors. (didn't want the 20% off code Inglot gave out to go to waste!). It arrived to day and I immediately started filling the palette. They sent another 20% code that expires in June so I know I'll be ordering something else soon lol. I had planned on getting some lipsticks and a few other things from them at IMATS but the crowd was insane so I just handed over my pre-picked list of shadows and called it a day. Can't wait to try some of their other products though


----------



## SRICH76 (Apr 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I got my first Inglot goodies at IMATS NY too! I only purchased e/s...15 of them and opted for a Z-Palette. Fell in love with the colors so I placed another order on the website (felt much more comfortable after seeing the colors in person at IMATS) for a 20 pan palette of colors. (didn't want the 20% off code Inglot gave out to go to waste!). It arrived to day and I immediately started filling the palette. They sent another 20% code that expires in June so I know I'll be ordering something else soon lol. I had planned on getting some lipsticks and a few other things from them at IMATS but the crowd was insane so I just handed over my pre-picked list of shadows and called it a day. Can't wait to try some of their other products though


  	They gave you a 20% off at IMATS? How come I didn't receive one?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 30, 2013)

SRICH76 said:


> They gave you a 20% off at IMATS? How come I didn't receive one?


  	I don't know...the friend that went with me to IMATS and also bought a few shadows didn't receive a discount code either. I remember her complaining in the hotel room about it and at the time we just assumed it was an accident that she didn't receive one. I don't know why I received it (it was on an extra large business card sized paper that said "INGLOT online store 20%" on the front of it and the Terms and Conditions of Use on the back that has a unique code at the bottom of it). It was down inside my INGLOT bag with my purchases. I assumed that everyone got it or should have. I didn't have a long discussion or anything with the guy that filled my order (he also filled my friends). Actually, we didn't talk at all so I can't say that we had  some sort of connection that prompted him to give it to me. I had made a list of shadows on my phone before IMATS that I wanted to check out but when I saw the crowd and how difficult it was to get to the display to actually try and swatch colors I just wrote my list on the paper and handed it to him to fill. He asked if I wanted a palette and I said no. Other than telling me how much my total was we didn't speak anymore. Makes me wonder how many people received the discount...


----------



## SRICH76 (Apr 30, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I don't know...the friend that went with me to IMATS and also bought a few shadows didn't receive a discount code either. I remember her complaining in the hotel room about it and at the time we just assumed it was an accident that she didn't receive one. I don't know why I received it (it was on an extra large business card sized paper that said "INGLOT online store 20%" on the front of it and the Terms and Conditions of Use on the back that has a unique code at the bottom of it). It was down inside my INGLOT bag with my purchases. I assumed that everyone got it or should have. I didn't have a long discussion or anything with the guy that filled my order (he also filled my friends). Actually, we didn't talk at all so I can't say that we had  some sort of connection that prompted him to give it to me. I had made a list of shadows on my phone before IMATS that I wanted to check out but when I saw the crowd and how difficult it was to get to the display to actually try and swatch colors I just wrote my list on the paper and handed it to him to fill. He asked if I wanted a palette and I said no. Other than telling me how much my total was we didn't speak anymore. Makes me wonder how many people received the discount...


  	Thanks, I think they were randomly giving them out that day. It was crazy at IMATS didn't even get half of what I wanted because of some of the people hogging the products. I did the same as you, here's my list and I kept on moving.

  	INGLOT is having a sale for Mother's Day starting May 1st and ending on May 12th....they are giving 30% off on all round (wished it was the squared) products.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 30, 2013)

SRICH76 said:


> Thanks, I think they were randomly giving them out that day. It was crazy at IMATS didn't even get half of what I wanted because of some of the people hogging the products. I did the same as you, here's my list and I kept on moving.
> 
> INGLOT is having a sale for Mother's Day starting May 1st and ending on May 12th....they are giving 30% off on all round (wished it was the squared) products.


  	Thanks for the heads up! I don't know why but I have a thing for the squares lol. But I might still check it out.


----------



## ChosenOne (May 2, 2013)

SRICH76 said:


> They gave you a 20% off at IMATS? How come I didn't receive one?


  	I didn't get a 20% off offer either!!!  Though I did already place an order for that 30% off Mother's Day sale.  I've been wanting a good set of brow powders for my kit, so I took a chance and ordered them, hoping their brow powders are as good as their e/s.  What better time to take a chance than during a sale, right?  I also ordered the lipstick they were out of at IMATS that I wanted.  No discount on that, of course, but it put me over the $50 I needed to get free shipping, so I'll call it a win.


----------



## katred (May 17, 2013)

SRICH76 said:


> Palette No. 3
> 
> Row 1: 153, 409, 414, 340, 413
> Row 2: 155, 422, 444, 498, 483


	I love those shades!


----------



## SRICH76 (May 17, 2013)

katred said:


> I love those shades!


  	They are beautiful


----------



## Richelle83 (May 27, 2013)

SRICH76 said:


> So, I bought 2 more eyeshadows and 1 blush palette; and I have rearrange all my shadows differently (based off of how they are arranged on inglotusa.com website. The bold items are new, pics below...I was annoyed that I picked up number 482 again.
> 
> Empty; Empty; *63*; *66*


  	I am drooling so hard over these blushes


----------



## sss215 (May 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Richelle83* 



 
I am drooling so hard over these blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  i think these are the two I saw last time i was in the inglot store.  they are awesome.   i'll grab them next time i go.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 28, 2013)

I can't remember where, but I saw a link in a thread where you could see Inglot swatches on fair and deeper skintones. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? LOL   I wanna order a few shadows and that link would be helpful so I could see some swatches on deeper skin....thanks


----------



## Richelle83 (May 28, 2013)

2browneyes said:


> I can't remember where, but I saw a link in a thread where you could see Inglot swatches on fair and deeper skintones. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? LOL   I wanna order a few shadows and that link would be helpful so I could see some swatches on deeper skin....thanks


 http://www.beautylish.com/b/inglot-cosmetics


----------



## 2browneyes (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Richelle!


----------



## Richelle83 (May 28, 2013)

2browneyes said:


> Thanks Richelle!


  	NP!  Have fun


----------



## SRICH76 (Jun 2, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I am drooling so hard over these blushes


  	They are gorgeous.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 14, 2013)

Even though I need more eye shadows like I need a hole in the head, I've been debating getting a neutrals palette from Inglot.  I have a 20-shadow palette already but I got all bright colors which, although they're certainly beautiful, I just don't wear that often.  Actually, I haven't worn many of them yet, and I've had them for a couple of months!  I'm definitely more of a neutral eye/bold lip kind of girl...the pretty colors just hypnotized me last time I was someplace that had Inglot, lol. 

  	So my question is: Which neutrals are must-haves, in your opinion?  Generally speaking, I like a lighter, shimmery color on the lid with a darker, matte color in the crease (though that doesn't necessarily mean I'm not interested in darker shimmery colors or lighter matte colors if you think they're amazing).  I'm an NC20 if that helps with your suggestions.  TIA!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 14, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Even though I need more eye shadows like I need a hole in the head, I've been debating getting a neutrals palette from Inglot.  I have a 20-shadow palette already but I got all bright colors which, although they're certainly beautiful, I just don't wear that often.  Actually, I haven't worn many of them yet, and I've had them for a couple of months!  I'm definitely more of a neutral eye/bold lip kind of girl...the pretty colors just hypnotized me last time I was someplace that had Inglot, lol.
> 
> So my question is: Which neutrals are must-haves, in your opinion?  Generally speaking, I like a lighter, shimmery color on the lid with a darker, matte color in the crease (though that doesn't necessarily mean I'm not interested in darker shimmery colors or lighter matte colors if you think they're amazing).  I'm an NC20 if that helps with your suggestions.  TIA!


  	I will list out some of my neutral favs... Then I will post pics of my palettes that are numbered in a separate post. If you want any swatches... let me know!

  	395, 37, 337, 327, 405, 409, 397, 463, 344, 335

  	I like A LOT of the others, but I tried to narrow it down to my top 10 to make it easy for you to get started...  HTH doll!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Here are all my Inglot Palettes I have so far... I have 2 more 10 palettes that I'm getting ready to order.
> Want any swatches?  Let me know!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2013)

Could someone point me to a good site/blog for Inglot swatches? Like ChosenOne I'm thinking of getting some neutrals for a 10 Palette. I've to resort to online swatches because it's impossible to see those products irl, but have the possibility that a friend will do a CP for me.
  	I'm about NC15 so I'd love the swatcher to have a similar skintone.

  	Also, I heard so much about the stellar quality of the shadows, but are there other exceptional products? I don't want to miss out!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Could someone point me to a good site/blog for Inglot swatches? Like ChosenOne I'm thinking of getting some neutrals for a 10 Palette. I've to resort to online swatches because it's impossible to see those products irl, but have the possibility that a friend will do a CP for me.
> I'm about NC15 so I'd love the swatcher to have a similar skintone.
> 
> Also, I heard so much about the stellar quality of the shadows, but are there other exceptional products? I don't want to miss out!


  	Beautylish.com http://www.beautyaddict.net/inglot-eye-shadows-swatches/ http://namethatinglot.blogspot.com/p/all-swatches.html


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Beautylish.com http://www.beautyaddict.net/inglot-eye-shadows-swatches/  http://namethatinglot.blogspot.com/p/all-swatches.html


  Thank you so much, Richelle!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 14, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> 10/11-6/13 Along with a new camera to boot lol


  	WOWZA!  LOVE!  You have some purples I want BADDDDDLYYYY!  On my ever-growing Inglot Wishlist!  
  	And that Matte 338!!  HOW do I not have THAT!  Adding MORE to my list!!!  Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Richelle83 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautylish.com http://www.beautyaddict.net/inglot-eye-shadows-swatches/  http:// namethatinglot.blogspot.com/p/all-swatches.html
> ...


  You're welcome! I forgot to say they also have great lipsticks & gel liners!


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 14, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> You're welcome! I forgot to say they also have great lipsticks & gel liners!


  	I need to try their lipsticks and gel liners!  I need to make a list.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 



 		 			WOWZA!  LOVE!  You have some purples I want BADDDDDLYYYY!  On my ever-growing Inglot Wishlist!  
 		 			And that Matte 338!!  HOW do I not have THAT!  Adding MORE to my list!!!  Ahhhhhhh!



  	338 is soooo pretty! I almost have all the purple shadows but not sure they have enough to fit in the 40 palette. 

  	Since MAC has been crazy with their releases and I have a serious itching to shop, mine as well go on Beautylish


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Richelle83* 



*338 is soooo pretty!* I almost have all the purple shadows but not sure they have enough to fit in the 40 palette. 

 		 			Since MAC has been crazy with their releases and I have a serious itching to shop, mine as well go on Beautylish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  338 is a must have!  It's such a beautiful teal shade.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 14, 2013)

jennifae said:


> They had a 30% Off Mother's Day Sale?!?  How did I not hear about this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It was only on certain things.  I got a brow powder palette with it, but it wasn't good for the square e/s palette or anything like that.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 14, 2013)

OK you TEMPTRESSES... I'll get 338! You didn't even need to twist my arm!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jennifae said:


> 338 is a must have!  It's such a beautiful teal shade.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 14, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Thank you, Pixie!  Those look beautiful!  I have so many MAC neutrals, but I feel like a girl can never have enough neutral eye shadows since they go with everything, you know?  Would you say most of your Inglot neutrals are fairly unique, or do they have MAC equivalents?  A few definitely look like they could be dupes for colors like Saddle, Soft Brown, Wedge, etc., but maybe the finishes are very different?  I figure if I'm going to spend money on yet more e/s, I may as well spend it on colors that don't look like ones I already have.  That makes it a justified purchase...right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm sure there ARE some dupes. But when I grab my shadows I typically grab a palette, so I don't want to have to grab my MAC and my Inglot both and multiple palettes... I'm sure that makes NO sense at all!  And Inglot's shadows are so crazy pigmented I had to get them even if I have a dupe. I use the crap out of those type of shades, so I know I'll use them. If you want any swatch comparisons with MAC vs Inglot, let me know. I could make a project out of it!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 14, 2013)

Used 153 and 154 for the first time recently!  They are both from the Noble Collection.  WOW the pigmentation is absolutely divine!  Here's a blog link on all the shades. (Not my blog, just a reference.) Grab them if you get a chance. Now I want ALL 5!!!

http://ivoryandolive.com/2012/12/inglot-eyeshadows-and-swatches/


----------



## Corally (Jun 15, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Used 153 and 154 for the first time recently!  They are both from the Noble Collection.  WOW the pigmentation is absolutely divine!  Here's a blog link on all the shades. (Not my blog, just a reference.) Grab them if you get a chance. Now I want ALL 5!!!  http://ivoryandolive.com/2012/12/inglot-eyeshadows-and-swatches/


 Those Noble eyeshadows are AWESOME. I already loved the amc shines but those are soooo buttery, smooth, pigmented. I don't have 151 because I don't like cool silvers but I have the other four and BU's of 152 and 153 and I might buy another 154.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> Those Noble eyeshadows are AWESOME. I already loved the amc shines but those are soooo buttery, smooth, pigmented. I don't have 151 because I don't like cool silvers but I have the other four and BU's of 152 and 153 and I might buy another 154.


 

	Do you two ladies know how 152 and 153 compares to 402P?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2013)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> I only have 153 but I also have 402 so I'd be happy to swatch them together this weekend. I'll be back in touch soon! Maybe Corally can comment on the 152 comparison? Corally, are these Nobel shades LE? If they are I'll be BU a couple of these too when I order the 3 others I don't have! They ARE sooooo creamy! Love them!  Do you two ladies know how 152 and 153 compares to 402P?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry my above post went in the Quote box! I'm on my phone & it's being weird! Ugh.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 15, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Sorry my above post went in the Quote box! I'm on my phone & it's being weird! Ugh.


  	Mine did the same thing yesterday!


----------



## Corally (Jun 15, 2013)

HppyLittleNinja said:


> PixieDancer said:
> 
> 
> > Used 153 and 154 for the first time recently!  They are both from the Noble Collection.  WOW the pigmentation is absolutely divine!  Here's a blog link on all the shades. (Not my blog, just a reference.) Grab them if you get a chance. Now I want ALL 5!!!  http://ivoryandolive.com/2012/12/inglot-eyeshadows-and-swatches/
> ...


  They're very different, I'll swatch them tomorrow for you. 


PixieDancer said:


> HppyLittleNinja said:
> 
> 
> > I only have 153 but I also have 402 so I'd be happy to swatch them together this weekend. I'll be back in touch soon! Maybe Corally can comment on the 152 comparison? Corally, are these Nobel shades LE? If they are I'll be BU a couple of these too when I order the 3 others I don't have! They ARE sooooo creamy! Love them!  Do you two ladies know how 152 and 153 compares to 402P?


  I would say they are because it is a collection, but TBH I don't know.. I'm such a taupe whore and Inglot doesn't have many taupe(like) shades so I bought BU's just to be sure..


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 15, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Used 153 and 154 for the first time recently!  They are both from the Noble Collection.  WOW the pigmentation is absolutely divine!  Here's a blog link on all the shades. (Not my blog, just a reference.) Grab them if you get a chance. Now I want ALL 5!!!
> 
> http://ivoryandolive.com/2012/12/inglot-eyeshadows-and-swatches/


  	Oh, wow... I NEED all 5 shadows!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 15, 2013)

Ya'll are tempting me to order more Inglot shadows! I am trying to be strong! Already have all of the MAC Nude & Metallic shadows on the way and a cart full of shadows ready for Tuesdays RiRi order. I don't NEED to order any more but I have a weakness for shadows lol


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 15, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Ya'll are tempting me to order more Inglot shadows! I am trying to be strong! Already have all of the MAC Nude & Metallic shadows on the way and a cart full of shadows ready for Tuesdays RiRi order. I don't NEED to order any more but I have a weakness for shadows lol


	I've been tempted since I bought my first palette, haha.  I'm sooo trying to be patient and wait to see if they have another sale this year though!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jun 15, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Oh no, that makes perfect sense!  It's so much easier to just grab one palette than it is to grab multiples...and after all, isn't the whole point of a palette to make it easy to grab multiple shadows at once?  You already told me your favorite neutrals, so I won't give you swatch homework, lol.  You've been a help already!  Thanks, lovey!  :bouquet:     I've been tempted since I bought my first palette, haha.  I'm sooo trying to be patient and wait to see if they have another sale this year though!


I bought my first ones at IMATS NY and then placed an order for a 20 palette about 2 weeks later lol. I keep saying I'll wait until The Makeup Show Orlando but that's in September...and it feels so far away! Sad when NOT spending money feels like torture lol


----------



## Corally (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are the swatches!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 152, 153, 402, 154  Now I see them swatched together I should've definitely BU 154 instead of 152, 152 is too silvery for my taste.


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm definitely ordering a bunch of shine shadows next! Time to look at swatches and make a list...


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 16, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I will list out some of my neutral favs... Then I will post pics of my palettes that are numbered in a separate post. If you want any swatches... let me know!
> 
> *395, 37, 337, 327, 405, 409, 397, 463, 344, 335*
> 
> I like A LOT of the others, but I tried to narrow it down to my top 10 to make it easy for you to get started...  HTH doll!


  	I just checked my stash, and it looks like I have everything except 37, 463, and 335.  I'll have to add these to my list.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ugh, it's so hard to wait until the next sale, but at least it gives me some time to save up for it.  I feel like it's going to be a huge haul since I haven't bought anything in almost a year.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you, Corally!



Corally said:


> Now I see them swatched together I should've definitely BU 154 instead of 152, 152 is too silvery for my taste.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay Inglot Addicts, I need your help!  I'm an Inglot Virgin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've decided after this MAC debacle I'd like to pull away from MAC a bit and focus on other brands.  Inglot is in my price range and I'm ready to make a list and start buying.

  	I'm planning on buying a 20 palette but filling it up over time.

  	What would be your first 5-10 must have eye shadows? and then maybe list your "nice to have but not a necessity right away" shadows?

  	I'm looking for a couple matte highlight shades (similar to MAC Orb, Vanilla, etc if you know of any dupes) and the rest is free game.  I find it extremely overwhelming to purchase from them online and my closest store is across the country, so please help!


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay Inglot Addicts, I need your help!  I'm an Inglot Virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Welcome to the wonderful world of Inglot! It can be overwhelming, but here are a few pointers: 

  	- Their matte neutral shades are fantastic basics that you can use all the time. I like 351, which is somewhat similar to Blanc Type and 352, which is a bit peachier- more like Vanilla, but a little deeper. I use these two shades 3-4 times a week with other colours and I love them. I believe any of the shades in the 350 range are along this line, so you might want to include a couple of them in your selection. 

  	- In general, their mattes are among the best I've tried and they're priced so that it's worth it to grab a few colours that you might not use a lot, but that are cool to have on hand. 

  	- If you like grey shadows, Inglot's are particularly beautiful. 

  	- It's worth checking out the swatches that Christine has done on Temptalia. She has a lot of Inglot shadows in her collection and you can do quick comparisons of them in her swatch gallery: http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery

  	Hope that helps get you started!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 22, 2013)

katred said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Inglot! It can be overwhelming, but here are a few pointers:
> 
> - Their matte neutral shades are fantastic basics that you can use all the time. I like 351, which is somewhat similar to Blanc Type and 352, which is a bit peachier- more like Vanilla, but a little deeper. I use these two shades 3-4 times a week with other colours and I love them. I believe any of the shades in the 350 range are along this line, so you might want to include a couple of them in your selection.
> 
> ...


  	Eep!  Thanks for the tips!  I'm so excited by Inglot it's crazy.  I can't believe the pigmentation of everything!  I'll remember to keep 351 and 352 on the "must buy first" list.

  	Surprisingly don't have many greys, though I've found quite a few that I like from Inglot so far!

  	Just checked out her swatches... my list very quickly after skimming over them is: 321, 322, 338, 371, 426, 428, 434, 439, 444, 446, 451 and 454.  Well heck, that's 14 shadows wanted already!  I can sense this is gonna cost me a decent amount of money, but at least it'll be easier on my wallet than MAC!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 22, 2013)

katred said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Inglot! It can be overwhelming, but here are a few pointers:
> 
> - Their matte neutral shades are fantastic basics that you can use all the time. I like 351, which is somewhat similar to Blanc Type and 352, which is a bit peachier- more like Vanilla, but a little deeper. I use these two shades 3-4 times a week with other colours and I love them. I believe any of the shades in the 350 range are along this line, so you might want to include a couple of them in your selection.
> 
> ...


  	It's easy to become addicted.  Thanksgiving 2011, I bought a 40 palette with shadows during their sale.  Cut to now and I have a 40 palette, three 20 palettes, and two (maybe three) 10 palettes, plus a few of their brushes, black gel liner, and 13 pigments.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 23, 2013)

I see Inglot's  opened a shop in Madrid yesterday in Princesa 71.
  	Tomorrow I'll be able to see for myself just why people like this brand so much.
  	As a precautionary measure, I'll leave the CC at home...


----------



## Corally (Jun 23, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Eep!  Thanks for the tips!  I'm so excited by Inglot it's crazy.  I can't believe the pigmentation of everything!  I'll remember to keep 351 and 352 on the "must buy first" list.  Surprisingly don't have many greys, though I've found quite a few that I like from Inglot so far!  Just checked out her swatches... my list very quickly after skimming over them is: 321, 322, 338, 371, 426, 428, 434, 439, 444, 446, 451 and 454.  Well heck, that's 14 shadows wanted already!  I can sense this is gonna cost me a decent amount of money, but at least it'll be easier on my wallet than MAC!


  I pretty much only use Inglot eyeshadows nowadays. Watch out though, they're really addicting.. I already have 13 10-palettes and I want more and more. :lol:


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't buy mac e/s anymore just inglot and a few others


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jun 23, 2013)

katred said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Inglot! It can be overwhelming, but here are a few pointers:   - Their matte neutral shades are fantastic basics that you can use all the time. I like 351, which is somewhat similar to Blanc Type and 352, which is a bit peachier- more like Vanilla, but a little deeper. I use these two shades 3-4 times a week with other colours and I love them. I believe any of the shades in the 350 range are along this line, so you might want to include a couple of them in your selection.   - In general, their mattes are among the best I've tried and they're priced so that it's worth it to grab a few colours that you might not use a lot, but that are cool to have on hand.   - If you like grey shadows, Inglot's are particularly beautiful.   - It's worth checking out the swatches that Christine has done on Temptalia. She has a lot of Inglot shadows in her collection and you can do quick comparisons of them in her swatch gallery: http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery  Hope that helps get you started!!


  Thanks for providing this feedback! I have to agree ..... time to start looking at alternatives to MAC.


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 23, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> I don't buy mac e/s anymore just inglot and a few others


  	I only buy MAC shadows when the shade is unique/complex and can't be duped with Inglot (or other brands I own)... or when I love the formula (like Extra Dimension... and if they ever bring back the Mega Metals, I'd definitely buy some more of those).  I've been trying to wean myself off MAC shadows, but it's not easy.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> I don't buy mac e/s anymore just inglot and a few others
> 
> I only buy MAC shadows when the shade is unique/complex and can't be duped with Inglot (or other brands I own)... or when I love the formula (like Extra Dimension... and if they ever bring back the Mega Metals, I'd definitely buy some more of those).  I've been trying to wean myself off MAC shadows, but it's not easy.


  	Eesh you girls sure know how to shop!  I'm majorly impressed.  I can't wait to try them all out.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2013)

Alright.  I've made my first list to buy hopefully at the end of next month.

  	Eyeshadows

	321 - Matte
	322 - Matte
	337 - Matte
	338 - Matte
	342 - Matte
	344 - Matte
	351 - Matte
	371 - Matte
	390 - Matte
	402 - Pearl
	409 - Pearl
	426 - Pearl
	428 - Pearl
	434 - Pearl
	439 - Pearl
	444 - Pearl
	446 - Pearl
	451 - Pearl
	454 - Pearl
	500 - DS

	Blush

	55
	58
	29
	27

  	Then obviously a 20 eye shadow palette and a 4 blush palette.

  	I'm already trying to think of how I'm going to re-organise my vanity area to fit it all in.

  	How do you all arrange your palettes?  By finish?  Lightest to darkest?  Also, what kind of magnet do you all use to remove them from the palette once they're in there if you want to move them around?

  	I've just done the math and for the 20 shadows, 4 blush and both palettes before shipping it'll cost £141.  If I bought them from MAC, in pots, no palettes (which is how I always buy MAC) then it'd be £310.  Can you BELIEVE the price difference?!  JESUS!


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 23, 2013)

Great list!  I know some people organize them by colors.  I organize mine by finish then by shade.  For example, I have a 40-pan palette full of pearl then another all matte... but I arrange each palette by color... then from lightest to darkest.  I hope that makes sense.  I have photos somewhere in my laptop. 

  	And I use the magnet of the glass lid to remove the shadows from the palette, but I know EnKore has a video on homemade magnet thingy for Inglot palettes.  It's probably better/easier to remove them that way.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2013)

jennifae said:


> Great list!  I know some people organize them by colors.  I organize mine by finish then by shade.  For example, I have a 40-pan palette full of pearl then another all matte... but I arrange each palette by color... then from lightest to darkest.  I hope that makes sense.  I have photos somewhere in my laptop.
> 
> And I use the magnet of the glass lid to remove the shadows from the palette, but I know EnKore has a video on homemade magnet thingy for Inglot palettes.  It's probably better/easier to remove them that way.


  	Thanks!  Ahh I like the way you organise it, it does make sense.  I'll start doing that with the more palettes I get.

  	Great, thank you!  I'll take a look at his video or just use the magnet of the lid.

  	I'm really just floored at the moment about the prices.  It's actually making me wonder why I'm so addicted to MACs shadows when there is Inglot with such a selection for a fraction of the price.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone think Inglot will do another birthday sale this August?  I missed it last year...only got on the Inglot train earlier this year.  I've been dying to create a neutrals e/s palette since I know I'll get more use out of them than the brighter colors I already have of theirs, but I'm trying really hard to wait for a sale!  Been holding out for almost 3 months now and my resolve is starting to crack, lol.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Anyone think Inglot will do another birthday sale this August?  I missed it last year...only got on the Inglot train earlier this year.  I've been dying to create a neutrals e/s palette since I know I'll get more use out of them than the brighter colors I already have of theirs, but I'm trying really hard to wait for a sale!  Been holding out for almost 3 months now and my resolve is starting to crack, lol.


  	Was the birthday sale worldwide or just in the US?  I'd love for a birthday sale but the UK facebook page has no updates and there isn't a Twitter page for them either.  Seems Inglot doesn't care much about the UK customers lol.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 23, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Was the birthday sale worldwide or just in the US?  I'd love for a birthday sale but the UK facebook page has no updates and there isn't a Twitter page for them either.  Seems Inglot doesn't care much about the UK customers lol.


	Good question.  I honestly have no idea!  Anyone who caught that sale have an answer?


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 23, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Anyone think Inglot will do another birthday sale this August?  I missed it last year...only got on the Inglot train earlier this year.  I've been dying to create a neutrals e/s palette since I know I'll get more use out of them than the brighter colors I already have of theirs, but I'm trying really hard to wait for a sale!  Been holding out for almost 3 months now and my resolve is starting to crack, lol.
> 
> Was the birthday sale worldwide or just in the US?  I'd love for a birthday sale but the UK facebook page has no updates and there isn't a Twitter page for them either.  Seems Inglot doesn't care much about the UK customers lol.


  	I'm not sure, but this ad (last year) only mentioned USA.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah how typical!

  	I'd love a UK sale.  Ah well.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 23, 2013)

PeachTwist said:


> Ah how typical!
> 
> I'd love a UK sale.  Ah well.


  	And on top of Inglots great price... add the QUANTITY compared to MAC! You get SOOooo much more eyeshadow with an Inglot pan! I doubt I'll ever go through one! Makes the value even better!

  	** Just a thought... I get 10 pan palettes because I like to be able to hold them while I'm doing my eye makeup. Some people use theirs laying flat on a table. Think about how you like to apply your shadows. If you are someone that holds your palettes, you might want to go with the smaller 10 pan palettes versus the 20 pan or larger ones. The Inglot palettes are VERY substantial. They have some serious weight to them. Which is really nice. But if you get a larger palette, it might be harder to hold without your wrist starting to hurt and be more difficult for you.
  	All of my palettes are 10 pan palettes. I'm glad I went with those. It's working out great for me. Just give it some thought. I almost went with a 20 pan palette originally and Shellcat gave me this advice. I'm glad I listened because I would've ended up having to replace it. Due to my OCD!


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 23, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> And on top of Inglots great price... add the QUANTITY compared to MAC! You get SOOooo much more eyeshadow with an Inglot pan! I doubt I'll ever go through one! Makes the value even better!
> 
> ** Just a thought... I get 10 pan palettes because I like to be able to hold them while I'm doing my eye makeup. Some people use theirs laying flat on a table. Think about how you like to apply your shadows. If you are someone that holds your palettes, you might want to go with the smaller 10 pan palettes versus the 20 pan or larger ones. *The Inglot palettes are VERY substantial. They have some serious weight to them.* Which is really nice. But if you get a larger palette, it might be harder to hold without your wrist starting to hurt and be more difficult for you.
> All of my palettes are 10 pan palettes. I'm glad I went with those. It's working out great for me. Just give it some thought. I almost went with a 20 pan palette originally and Shellcat gave me this advice. I'm glad I listened because I would've ended up having to replace it. Due to my OCD!








  They can be quite heavy.  Sometimes I wish I had bought 10-pan palettes instead because the size looks perfect, and it seems easier to label.  I bought the 40-pan palettes because I'd rather have 2-3 large palettes than have 8-12 different palettes.  My OCD will probably keep on buying the 40-pan palettes, but I think I might get a couple of 10-pan palettes so I can customize them when I have to travel.  But like Pixie said... you should consider the size and weight and think about how you like to apply your shadows.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 23, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> *And on top of Inglots great price... add the QUANTITY compared to MAC! You get SOOooo much more eyeshadow with an Inglot pan!* I doubt I'll ever go through one! Makes the value even better!
> 
> ** Just a thought... I get 10 pan palettes because I like to be able to hold them while I'm doing my eye makeup. Some people use theirs laying flat on a table. Think about how you like to apply your shadows. If you are someone that holds your palettes, you might want to go with the smaller 10 pan palettes versus the 20 pan or larger ones. The Inglot palettes are VERY substantial. They have some serious weight to them. Which is really nice. But if you get a larger palette, it might be harder to hold without your wrist starting to hurt and be more difficult for you.
> All of my palettes are 10 pan palettes. I'm glad I went with those. It's working out great for me. Just give it some thought. I almost went with a 20 pan palette originally and Shellcat gave me this advice. I'm glad I listened because I would've ended up having to replace it. Due to my OCD!


  	This is soooo true.  When I first heard about Inglot e/s and checked them out, I saw how great their prices were compared to brands like MAC and figured it must be less product.  When I saw it was actually MORE product, I was shocked.  Definitely an amazing deal!


----------



## powderprincess (Jun 26, 2013)

Are there any free shipping codes or other discounts, looks like I just missed the 20% sale.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2013)

Inglot mavens, help a noob out, will you? I 'm looking for dupes for Mac's Vex, Trax, and Copperplate. Help?


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 3, 2013)

Guess who bought their first 5 inglot shadows? Could not resist as I had $10 credit from beautylish.com for new customers! I hope its as good as all the reviews said! Nervous!


----------



## Corally (Jul 4, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Guess who bought their first 5 inglot shadows? Could not resist as I had $10 credit from beautylish.com for new customers! I hope its as good as all the reviews said! Nervous!


 Yay! Which ones did you get?


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 4, 2013)

Corally said:


> Yay! Which ones did you get?


 I bought a 10 shadow palette but only bought 5 shadows lol,  319, 356, 355, 378, and 153. I havent tried inglot before, are the formula comparable to mac?


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I bought a 10 shadow palette but only bought 5 shadows lol, 319, 356, 355, 378, and 153. I havent tried inglot before, are the formula comparable to mac?








 Depending on the finish, lightyears better than MAC.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 4, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> :haha:  Depending on the finish, lightyears better than MAC.


Exactly! Their mattes are some of the best and the Pearl finish is like butter!


----------



## Corally (Jul 5, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Which ones did you get?
> ...


  I love 153! And they're way better than MAC eyeshadows. :lol:


----------



## Jennifae (Jul 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> I love 153! *And they're way better than MAC eyeshadows. *


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> I love 153! And they're way better than MAC eyeshadows.


  	Omg! I think I need more LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe thats why I bought the 10 shadow palette instead of the 5, so I have an excuse to keep hoarding!


----------



## Jennifae (Jul 5, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I bought a 10 shadow palette but only bought 5 shadows lol, *319, 356, 355, 378, and 153*. I havent tried inglot before, are the formula comparable to mac?


  	I don't have any of these shadows in my collection, but I'm thinking of getting 153 with my next haul.


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 5, 2013)

jennifae said:


> I don't have any of these shadows in my collection, but I'm thinking of getting 153 with my next haul.  :bigthumb:


 I hope theres gonna be a sale or sth soon so i can order more! What are ur fav shades so far?


----------



## Jennifae (Jul 5, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I hope theres gonna be a sale or sth soon so i can order more! What are ur fav shades so far?


  	I'm keeping my fingers crossed for another birthday sale next month.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's really hard to pick favorites.  I like them all!


----------



## Jennifae (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay, I looked at my palettes real quick, and here are my favorites... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Pearls: 433 418 414 439 441 428 415 404 407 399

	Mattes: 360 357 337 372 338 361 368 341 344 322


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 5, 2013)

jennifae said:


> I don't have any of these shadows in my collection, but I'm thinking of getting 153 with my next haul.


  	Isn't that crazy!? I don't have ANY of those shades either! I'm going to check them out!!!


----------



## singrsling (Jul 6, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> And on top of Inglots great price... add the QUANTITY compared to MAC! You get SOOooo much more eyeshadow with an Inglot pan! I doubt I'll ever go through one! Makes the value even better!  ** Just a thought... I get 10 pan palettes because I like to be able to hold them while I'm doing my eye makeup. Some people use theirs laying flat on a table. Think about how you like to apply your shadows. If you are someone that holds your palettes, you might want to go with the smaller 10 pan palettes versus the 20 pan or larger ones. The Inglot palettes are VERY substantial. They have some serious weight to them. Which is really nice. But if you get a larger palette, it might be harder to hold without your wrist starting to hurt and be more difficult for you. All of my palettes are 10 pan palettes. I'm glad I went with those. It's working out great for me. Just give it some thought. I almost went with a 20 pan palette originally and Shellcat gave me this advice. I'm glad I listened because I would've ended up having to replace it. Due to my OCD!


  not to mention, a lot of the Inglot shadows can be used as blushes...


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 19, 2013)

Got money to spend on makeup for my birthday!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Now I'm just trying to wait until August to actually buy some new Inglot shadows (and maybe that "sparkling dust" powder).  I would kick myself if I bought stuff now, only to discover they're doing another birthday sale next month! 

  	Also trying to wait until UD has a sale of some sort before buying a few of their new lipsticks and liners...but that's a tough battle as well


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 19, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Got money to spend on makeup for my birthday!!!  :fluffy:    Now I'm just trying to wait until August to actually buy some new Inglot shadows (and maybe that "sparkling dust" powder).  I would kick myself if I bought stuff now, only to discover they're doing another birthday sale next month!   Also trying to wait until UD has a sale of some sort before buying a few of their new lipsticks and liners...but that's a tough battle as well   :sweat:


 Aw that's awesome, I love getting birthday money and to spend it all on makeup lol  Our Inglot here in South Africa doesn't do birthday sales, how sad  Hope u pick up some great stuff. Please share what you pick up when you do!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 19, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Aw that's awesome, I love getting birthday money and to spend it all on makeup lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I most certainly will!!  I'm just hoping for a birthday sale...I don't know if they'll do one again.  I missed it last year.  But I figure I certainly have enough makeup to hold me over until next month (or next century) so I'll wait and see.  I'll keep you updated!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 31, 2013)

The terrible part of living in NYC is that all of these store have freestandings in the city. Good because I can sample and get assistance.  Bad for my wallet.

  	Inglot has managed to escape my radar until now.  I'm ashamed.  I shall rectify this with a trip to the freestanding - which is apparently walking distance from my job - this evening after work.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 31, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> The terrible part of living in NYC is that all of these store have freestandings in the city. Good because I can sample and get assistance.  Bad for my wallet.  Inglot has managed to escape my radar until now.  I'm ashamed.  I shall rectify this with a trip to the freestanding - which is apparently walking distance from my job - this evening after work.


   I understand! I just got a freestanding MUFE and I'm over the moon! This is the one brand I really needed to have close by, lol


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I understand! I just got a freestanding MUFE and I'm over the moon! This is the one brand I really needed to have close by, lol


  	Totally envious of both of you .... I would love to have an Inglot or MUFE store within driving distance let alone within walking distance!!!
  	I am going to start my list for my first 10 pan palette. I have to rely upon swatches to try to pick the right colors.


----------



## josephine90 (Aug 8, 2013)

i want a birthday sale! I still have 5 empty slots in my palette LOL


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 8, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> i want a birthday sale! I still have 5 empty slots in my palette LOL


  	Black Friday/Christmas time they will have a sale. 

  	How are you liking what you have?


----------



## josephine90 (Aug 8, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Black Friday/Christmas time they will have a sale.   How are you liking what you have?


 I love them! Its really smooth and easy to blend, i need more colors


----------



## cno64 (Aug 9, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> i want a birthday sale! I still have 5 empty slots in my palette LOL


  	Nature abhors an empty slot. Fill 'em up!


----------



## josephine90 (Aug 9, 2013)

cno64 said:


> Nature abhors an empty slot. Fill 'em up!


 Haha, i know! I wanna get some holiday colors, golds and cranberrys! Lol


----------



## cno64 (Aug 10, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Haha, i know! I wanna get some holiday colors, golds and cranberrys! Lol


  	I am such an enabler!
	However, people on Specktra are not exactly famous for restraint.


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 12, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Black Friday/Christmas time they will have a sale.
> 
> How are you liking what you have?


  	Really?  Good to know...but I don't think I can keep myself from spending that birthday money for that long, lol.  Maybe I'll just pick up some extra hours at work around Black Friday to feed my Inglot desires...


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 20, 2013)

So I caved and ordered a few (*coughnineteencough*) new Inglot shadows.  They're on the truck for delivery today!  Love my colorful Inglot palette but it's about time I had a palette of their neutral shadows.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 20, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> So I caved and ordered a few (*coughnineteencough*) new Inglot shadows.  They're on the truck for delivery today!  Love my colorful Inglot palette but it's about time I had a palette of their neutral shadows.








Nice! Which ones did you get?


----------



## cno64 (Sep 20, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> So I caved and ordered a few (*coughnineteencough*) new Inglot shadows.  They're on the truck for delivery today!  Love my colorful Inglot palette but it's about time I had a palette of their neutral shadows.


  Not that I'm an enabler, or anything (as IF anyone comes to Specktra for lessons on self-control!), but Inglot neutral shadows are HEAVENLY! I don't remember exactly which ones  I've got (DRAT THOSE STUPID NUMBERS!), other than Matte 349, which is a greyer, smoother, better-pigmented version of MAC Omega.
I also have some pinkish browns, some brownish plums, some medium browns, some dark browns, etc.
Yes, I have a problem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously, you wil love these - they're every bit as good as the best from MAC, Stila, UD, etc.


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 20, 2013)

cno64 said:


> Not that I'm an enabler, or anything (as IF anyone comes to Specktra for lessons on self-control!), but Inglot neutral shadows are HEAVENLY! I don't remember exactly which ones  I've got (DRAT THOSE STUPID NUMBERS!), other than Matte 349, which is a greyer, smoother, better-pigmented version of MAC Omega.
> I also have some pinkish browns, some brownish plums, some medium browns, some dark browns, etc.
> Yes, I have a problem.
> 
> ...


  Nah, you don't have a problem...you have an _appreciation. _





  I already love the brighter colors I have from Inglot, and I've put off getting neutral shades from them for some time now, but after 6 months I gave in!  I tried convincing myself I didn't need any more neutrals since I already have so many from MAC and UD...but who was I trying to kid??


----------



## cno64 (Sep 21, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I got 393, 397, 463, 07, 08, 344, 341, 328, 390, 363, 342, 327, 329, 337, 330, 360, 368, 339, and 391.  Mostly mattes, with a few lighter pearl/AMC shine shades mixed in.  I was also going to get 326, but they were OOS when I ordered.  But it will be mine eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm reasonably certain that I own 390, but I couldn't tell you for sure. Those numbers scramble my brain so badly that I'm reduced to going to Makeup Alley to see which Inglot shadows I've written reviews about, to determine if I own a certain one.
About a half-hour later: Okay, I checked MUA reviews, and I do own M360! I described it thusly in my review: "Matte 360 is a wonderful medium-to-deep matte (but not chalky) brownish taupe. The best comparison I can make is that the color of Matte 360 is similar to that of chocolate ice cream. It's definitely a brown, but a "cool" one, with slight gray undertones."
And, yes, yes, YES, get 326 when you can. It's  a deep, cool brown, with the very slightest hint of burgundy, in certain lights. It's more of a semi-sweet chocolate color than anything else, at least to my eyes.
How's THAT for enabling?


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a few of those and will probably get them later on this year. Definitely get 37, 423, 402 & 153.

  Quote:  Originally Posted by *ChosenOne* 

 
  I got 393, 397, 463, 07, 08, 344, 341, 328, 390, 363, 342, 327, 329, 337, 330, 360, 368, 339, and 391.  Mostly mattes, with a few lighter pearl/AMC shine shades mixed in.  I was also going to get 326, but they were OOS when I ordered.  But it will be mine eventually.


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 22, 2013)

cno64 said:


> Yeah, the numbers are definitely tougher to remember than colors that have actual names.  Less fun too, lol.  I label all of my palettes so that I know what I have and what I use.  I think I'd go bonkers if I didn't!  Case in point, my shiny new neutrals palette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll be sure to check those out!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Sep 22, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Yeah, the numbers are definitely tougher to remember than colors that have actual names.  Less fun too, lol.  I label all of my palettes so that I know what I have and what I use.  I think I'd go bonkers if I didn't!  Case in point, my shiny new neutrals palette:
> 
> (Not sure why it came out sideways)


 Was wondering the best way for me to label the 20 palette. Thanks for pic. Will work on labeling mine tonight. Used one of the colors from my palette yesterday to do a wedding party and they kept asking me about each color in the palette and wanting to know the color names lol


----------



## heateher (Sep 22, 2013)

Not sure if it was mentioned but the round concealers, lipsticks, brow wax, and brow powder are $2.50 on the website right now.

  Does anyone know if they are continuing the lipsticks for the freedom system once the round ones are gone? I notice they have the color play lipsticks but I'm one for reds/nudes/pinks not bright blues/yellows/etc for my lips.


----------



## singrsling (Sep 22, 2013)

I can tell you that the square lip pans are continued in the Freedom palette because I bought some.  It's just that the rounds are all being discontinued. I even have some round shadows from a couple of years ago, before those were discontinued. The squares are bigger,of course, but the rounds fit in the Mac palettes, and even the E.L.F. Palettes. These are available at Macy's stores as well.


----------



## prplhrt21 (Oct 12, 2013)

I love these eye shadows..I bought a palette pan with the blush and 3 eye shadows in NYC last month..and OMG..I cannot wait to get back down there to get a 10 pan palette(prefer to pick in person)...these are the softest, pigmented shadows I own....I am going to try the lipsticks at some point too...


----------



## mandrake (Oct 19, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> I don't buy mac e/s anymore just inglot and a few others


me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think it is now a year that I adore Inglot, ever since I have multiple 5er, 10er and 1x20 palette, 1 blush palette, some lipsticks, glosses and foundations. Everything is so gorgeous!!!! I just love them!!! And to top that all, I still want more ^_^


----------



## Kaori (Oct 23, 2013)

Anybody tried the new O2M nailpolishes? http://inglotcosmetics.com/o2m.nail.enamel/products/141/565
  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shypo (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything about their 20% off sale?  I don't want to miss it, if I haven't already.

  When I was in LA I picked up a few of the eye pencils, new gel liner colors and their new highlighter loose powder.....I'm so obsessed!!


----------



## Kaori (Oct 30, 2013)

Shypo said:


> Has anyone heard anything about their 20% off sale?  I don't want to miss it, if I haven't already.
> 
> When I was in LA I picked up a few of the eye pencils, new gel liner colors and their new highlighter loose powder.....I'm so obsessed!!


They have one during august and end of november
  for last year: http://theglamshack.blogspot.com/2012/11/inglot-holiday-sale.html
  this year: http://www.temptalia.com/inglot-cosmetics-20-off-birthday-sale


----------



## Shypo (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Kaori!  I'll jot these down in my calendar .


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think they had a Birthday sale in August this year, but I'm counting on the Black Friday sale in November. I


----------



## Kaori (Oct 31, 2013)

jennifae said:


> I don't think they had a Birthday sale in August this year, but I'm counting on the Black Friday sale in November. I


Oops, you are right, the link I posted as for last year, idk why I thought it was this year >.< Well, now I dont need to feel bad for missing it


----------



## kanne (Nov 4, 2013)

I have been trying to buy Inglot online for about 2 years, and finally they have an Australian website! I was recently in Sydney and honestly did not go near the place because people were going crazy at the counter and nothing was priced - now I know why they were going nuts - $10/eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been kind of obsessed with creating an eyeshadow palette lately, I am so into this freedom system! My only question for you guys is - how do they ship those little refill pans? I'm hoping they come in boxes or something...does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 4, 2013)

kanne said:


> I have been trying to buy Inglot online for about 2 years, and finally they have an Australian website! I was recently in Sydney and honestly did not go near the place because people were going crazy at the counter and nothing was priced - now I know why they were going nuts - $10/eyeshadow!   I've been kind of obsessed with creating an eyeshadow palette lately, I am so into this freedom system! My only question for you guys is - how do they ship those little refill pans? I'm hoping they come in boxes or something...does anyone have any experience with this?


Do you mean are they individually packaged? Yes. Each shadow is in it's own slim box and plastic sealed thing. If you mean your actual package...it should arrive in a box (both of mine did). I assume they ship the same else where as they do in the US unless shipping requirement are different in a particular country.


----------



## kanne (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh that sounds great! I've never seen any of them individually packaged, so I was a bit worried about how they would come. I am so freaking excited they have finally gotten their online store together, I have been wondering what their price point would be here for ages, and I've been dying to get some great quality mattes for ages.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

Can the Black Friday sale be added to their pro discount?


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 15, 2013)

Ooh, Inglot thread! I only have a 4 pan freedom palette but I love it! Inglot is the only brand where I don't get fallout on glitter shades. Well, not much fallout, anyway.  My only issue is I can't get the pans out of the palette, so I can't remember which ones I got! I know you're supposed to be able to used the lid magnets but they don't seem to work for me. :/  I think I have 319 (matte pastel pink), 368 (matte pastel orange), 471 (matte army green with glitter), and a light gray matte with glitter that I have no idea what the number is!


----------



## mandrake (Nov 23, 2013)

About how to remove the pans from the palettes I have found something....I have various freedom palettes and the magnet lid of the double freedom palettes is a bit bigger than the others. Thouse are the only ones to remove the pans safely.

  The round pans are easier to remove, but for the rectangle pans this is the only way I found to remove them safly without scatches.


----------



## Ex Customer (Nov 25, 2013)

*Treatment by staff and Manager at Inglot Store in Ireland*

I am disgusted at how I was treated as a Customer by Inglot in Ireland.  I was a regular customer who would make regular bookings to get my makeup done.  I was subjected to appalling bullying by the staff and the Manager at Inglot.  I was labelled  "Shopaholic, Prostitute, She Can't Work" every time I would visit the store. I was subjected to comments of this nature on a regular basis.  Have  the staff not ever heard of the legal term "Defamation of Character"?  As a repeat customer, I would spend €250 on Inglot products every month on average.  For the record, I shop once a year which is none of the staff or Manager's business.  As for "Prostitute" which is not true, I always worked. I worked two jobs on average 16 hours a day and I am single and have been single for a few years now.  I don't celebrate my life that way and I found that remark most hurtful to subject a woman to this label.  I love getting my hair done, my makeup and meeting my friends over dinner on a Friday night in a very nice venue and I am disgusted by the comments that I was subjected to when I would book in for a makeover by the makeup artists.   I would sit on a high chair in close proximity to the staff and the Manager and almost immediately the gossip would start.  Prostitute was constantly mentioned and I was pointed out to staff on a regular basis.  The staff would laugh into my face as I am about to get my makeover done. I had no idea why this was happening and I have no idea why I was so bullied by them. For the record, I don't celebrate my life this way and as for work I have third level qualifications from University and I have international corporate experience to which I worked hard to achieve.  I was subjected to bullying and harassment from the staff at Inglot when I was a loyal customer to the brand and ironically they were branding me a Prostitute. It was that severe and that level of bullying that I feel you need to be aware of.  I did visit other stores in close proximity to Inglot and they were also informed of the label which they were putting on me and I was watched in their stores.  They had no regard for me as a woman, a person, a human being and the damage this would do to me as I visit the Store in the future.   I would drive home in a daze.  I could not understand why they would say this about me and be happy to do so. They had such a laugh that I am still in shock how I was treated. I have always been very nice to the staff and Manager and would recommend friends colleagues to go there but now I don’t wear Inglot makeup anymore, I would never recommend Inglot to anyone not even a stranger ever.  I was laughed at when I would make a booking.  This is not professional behaviour at all.  This is not how you deal with the public and this is not how you expand your brand.  Customer loyalty is key to a success in any brand but you will not keep your customer base if your staff are behaving this way.   I contacted Inglot Ireland to post this and the server went down.  They are obviously not interested in feedback re their staff.  They need to retrain their staff in customer service and understand that repeat business is vital if they are to survive in an econmic downturn.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Kaori (Nov 25, 2013)

My Inglot list for the sale:
  Nail polish remover
  Nail Whitener
  Nail Strengthener
  Sparkling Nail Art Enamel 52 holo silver liner
  Nail Art Enamel 29 white liner
  Dream Collection Nail Enamel 203 cool duotone blue/green effect
  O2M Nail Enamel base, top coat, 672+602 for french manicure, 603 cute sparkly pink, 647 black with red sparkle

  pics
  672+602  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ObU9kTubfy8/UVxIju6OdoI/AAAAAAAAAJA/PIs-u33VlyI/s1600/IMG_9777.JPG
  603  http://alapeach.com/2012/01/inglot-603-o2m-breathable-nail-enamel/
  647  http://www.dizzynails.com/2010/11/freaking-hawt-inglot-combo.html
  203  http://lillgoddess.onsugar.com/Inglot-203-18489529
  52  http://www.lacquerologist.com/2013/09/31dc13-day-17-glitter.html


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 25, 2013)

Ex Customer said:


> [COLOR=000000]I am disgusted at how I was treated as a Customer by Inglot in Ireland.  I was a regular customer who would make regular bookings to get my makeup done.  I was subjected to appalling bullying by the staff and the Manager at Inglot.  I was labelled  "Shopaholic, Prostitute, She Can't Work" every time I would visit the store. I was subjected to comments of this nature on a regular basis.[/COLOR]


  You should take it to the brand directly: http://inglotcosmetics.com/contact/page/553  If people at the top (above your local store's manager, that is) know you were treated like  and abused by staff and a manager, and they actually care about it, something will be done. Something definitely should be done, at any rate, because for not just staff but A STORE MANAGER -- someone who is supposed to set an example of professionalism for their staff -- to verbally abuse a customer (loyal or otherwise) is WRONG.  Yes, what you experienced is ABUSE. Bullying is abuse.


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 26, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Can the Black Friday sale be added to their pro discount?


  Did anyone ever get an answer to this?  I might contact Inglot tomorrow to ask, though I'm guessing the discounts can't be combined.  That sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 27, 2013)

So... the Freedom System is excluded from the Black Friday sale? Aw... I usually haul some (40+) shadows. I'll have to skip the sale this year to save up for RiRi, MN, and PC.


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 27, 2013)

Just called and asked about combining the Pro discount and the Black Friday discount.  As I figured, it's a no-go, at least according to the person I spoke to.  HTH


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 27, 2013)

jennifae said:


> So... the Freedom System is excluded from the Black Friday sale? Aw... I usually haul some (40+) shadows. I'll have to skip the sale this year to save up for RiRi, MN, and PC.


  Palettes and accessories(brushes etc) are excluded from what I understand.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Just called and asked about combining the Pro discount and the Black Friday discount.  As I figured, it's a no-go, at least according to the person I spoke to.  HTH


  Gracias!


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 27, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Palettes and accessories(brushes etc) are excluded from what I understand.


 But the shadows are not? So they are pretty much forcing us to buy the palettes at full price unless we have  a z palette or sth lol


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 27, 2013)

I really need to place a pro order!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 28, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Palettes and accessories(brushes etc) are excluded from what I understand.


  Ah, thank you! This is so not good for my wallet...


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 30, 2013)

I decided to sit this one out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't think of anything I really need/want at this time.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in NY on business, so I popped into the Times Square store tonight. I can't get Inglot in Canada, so this was my only chance.

  I'd made a list of potential shades...and then forgot it. It was a bit challenging to start from scratch in the store, but this is what I got:

  10 pan rectangular Freedom Palette:
  27, 34, 319, 333, 334, 337, 361, 404, 414 446

  3 pan Rainbow Palette:
  104, 113, 114

  Can't wait to try them out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  On that happy note, I need to stop buying eyeshadow. I've bought way too many palettes lately (Riri Her Cocoa, Antonio Lopez Creative Copper, LM Artist Palette, Naked 2 and I will order Naked 3). Eeek!!!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Dec 4, 2013)

I am IN LOVE with their gel liners -- especially #77. It is the ONLY black gel liner I've tried that isn't too "wet," yet not too "dry" in consistency. It is the deepest black liner I have (doesn't turn green, blue or grey when smudged), doesn't smudge when I want precise lines, makes creating a cat eye and a flick very easy and it stays on my waterline! I know it that it is long-lasting as well because I can't take it off with just a regular make-up wipe -- I have to use an oil-based eye make-up remover to get this liner off. I'm not complaining though because I know it does not budge.

  My only tip is wipe/clean/sanitize the brush you are using after you are done. Once the product dries on the brush, it tends to harden the brush. This is temporary as it can be rinsed, but just a heads up.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 5, 2013)

I placed my order on INGLOT Saturday and I cannot wait to get it on Tuesday! Their 20% off sale ends tomorrow at 3AM EST.


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm stopping at Inglot in NYC sometime next week.  How is the Times Square store compared to the one downtown?  I assume the one in Times Square is busier, but other than that, anyone know if there are any differences?  I'm wondering if the one in Chelsea is more like a Pro store.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 5, 2013)

My inglot order from saturday still didn't ship 

  I ordered:
  O2M nail polish top coat, base coat, 603, 647 and 625
  Nail whitener
  Nail strengthener
  Dream collection nail enamel 203
  Sparkling Nail Art Enamel 52
  Nail Art Enamel 23
  Nail polish remover
  Freedom System Eye Shadow Square 439 pearl
  Freedom System Eye Shadow Rainbow 114R and 115R


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 5, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I'm stopping at Inglot in NYC sometime next week.  How is the Times Square store compared to the one downtown?  I assume the one in Times Square is busier, but other than that, anyone know if there are any differences?  I'm wondering if the one in Chelsea is more like a Pro store.


  I went to the one in Chelsea, it was great, definitely more like a Pro store. I was the only customer in there when I went, the girl working was really nice also. I definitely recommend the Chelsea location over others.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 5, 2013)

Kaori said:


> My inglot order from saturday still didn't ship
> 
> I ordered:
> O2M nail polish top coat, base coat, 603, 647 and 625
> ...


  During black friday sales they tend to ship even slower than usual(and I don't recall usual being very fast as it is). Don't worry it will ship soon.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 6, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> During black friday sales they tend to ship even slower than usual(and I don't recall usual being very fast as it is). Don't worry it will ship soon.


  True, lol they finally shipped it as I complained, will arrive monday, can't wait X3


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm trying my stuff out now that I'm home and kicking myself for not buying more. I LOVE their mattes!!! I'll definitely make a repeat trip next time I'm in NY. 

  Edit: I was pining after the colours so much that I called the sole Canadian store (Montreal). While they don't ship out, their head office will. so I managed to order ANOTHER ten palette because I'm loving my first so much. 

  I made a neutral palette that's heavy on mattes to complement Naked 2 and 3:
  154, 341, 344, 347, 360, 390, 397, 402, 409, 423

  On that happy note, I'm on a self-imposed makeup ban. I treated myself to both this palette and the Naked 3 this week because I convinced myself that they're 'free' (my cashback points on my CC pay out in January and will more than cover these), but I've gone nuts since October and can't possibly stockpile more than I have.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 6, 2013)

There's an online shop now for Canadians!  http://www.inglotcosmeticscanada.com/


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> http://www.inglotcosmeticscanada.com/


  That isn't the official Inglot site (according to Inglot Canada). When I called the Montreal store I asked why the online store had such limited stock. They told me that it was because it's not the company, but someone authorized to sell their stock.

  I think it's probably best to order from the company itself; almost none of the colours I wanted were on the website.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 6, 2013)

I found the link on the Inglot Cosmetics site. So why wouldn't it be their official Canadian online shop? :shock:


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> I found the link on the Inglot Cosmetics site. So why wouldn't it be their official Canadian online shop?


  Apparently they don't have a Canadian online shop so I guess they've given (read: sold) the rights to sell the products online to another company. They only have one store in the whole country, so perhaps the costs of setting up/maintaining a site are just too great.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 9, 2013)

My order came yay I love it, didn't try it out yet though lol All made in Poland. For whoever may want to know the ingredients, here they are:

*Freedom rainbow eyeshadow matte square*
  Talc, Mica, Polyethylene , Titanium dioxide, Lauroyl lysine, Zinc stearate, Aluminum hydroxide, Nylon12, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, HDI/trimethylol hexyllactone crosspolymer, Caprylyl glycol, Boron nitride, Phenoxyethanol, Hexylene glycol
  +- methicone, polyperfluoronethylisopropyl ether, red 40 lake, yellow 5 lake, blue 1 lake, carmine, ultramarines, black2, iron oxides, ferric ammonium ferrocyanide, manganese violet

*Freedom pearl eyeshadow square*
  Mica, Isostearyl palmitate, Zinc stearate, Nylon12, Lauroyl lysine, Silica, Caprylyl glycol, phenoxyethanol, hexylene glycol, dimethicone
  +- benzoic acid, boron nitride, hydrogenated polyisobutene, methicone, palmitic acid, polyperfluoromethylisopropyl ether, tin oxide, triethoxycaprylylsilane, red 40 lake, yellow 5 lake, blue 1 lake, carmine, ultramarines, aluminum powder, chromium oxide greens, iron oxides, ferrix ferrocyanide, ferric ammonium ferrocyanide, manganese violet, titanium dioxide

*Nail Strengthener*
  Aqua, Glycerin, Tetrasodium disuccinoyl cystine, Alcohol denat, phenoxyethanol, potassium sorbate, ethylhexylglycerin, red33

*Nail Whitener* (nail enamel with whitening effect)
  Butyl acetate, Ethylacetate, Nitrocellulose, Phthalic anhydride/glycols copolymerm Acetyl tributyl citrate, Isopropyl alcohol, Acrylates copolymer, Stearalkonium hectorite, Titanium dioxide, Benzophenone1, Camelia sinensis leaf extractm Benzophenone3, Dimethicone, Evening primrose oil, Panthenol

*203 dream collection enamel*
  Butylacetate, ethylacetate, nitrocellulose, acetyl tributyl citrate, phthalic anhydride/glycols copolymer, Isopropyl alcohol, Stearalkonium hectorite, Adipic acid/fumaric acid/phtalic acid/tricyclodecane dimethanol copolymer, citric acid, polyacrylate4

*Sparkling nail art enamel* (it doesnt have as thin brush as their nail art enamel)
  Butyl acetate, Ethylacetate, Nitrocellulose, Polyethylene teerephthalate, Acetyl tributyl citrate, Isopropyl alcohol, phthalic anhydride/trimellitic anhydride/glycols copolymer, Silica, N-butyl alcohol, polyurethane11, aluminum powder
  +- red6, red7, red40, yellow5 lake, ferric ferrocyanide, black2

*Nail art enamel*
  Butyl acetate, Ethylacetate, Nitrocellulose, Phthalic anhydride/trimellitic anhydride/glycols copolymer, Acetyl tributyl citrate, Isopropyl alcohol, Stearalkonium hectorite, Adipic acid/fumaric acid/phtalic acid/tricyclodecane dimethanol copolymer, citric acid
  +-Acrylates copolymer, Ethylcellulose, Mica, Tin oxide, red36, red 6 lake, red 7 lake, red 34 lake, yellow 5 lake, yellow 10, black2, iron oxides, ferric ferrocyanide, mangese violet, titanium dioxide

*O2M breathable nail enamel*
  Butyl acetate, Ethylacetate, Nitrocellulose, Phthalic anhydride/trimellitic anhydride/glycols copolymer, Acetyl tributyl citrate, Isopropyl alcohol, Stearalkonium hectorite, Adipic acid/fumaric acid/phtalic acid/tricyclodecane dimethanol copolymer, Acrylates /tris(trimethylsiloxy) silylpropyl methacrylate copolymer, citric acid, phosphoric acid
  +- Acrylates copolymer, Boron nitride, Ethylcellulose, Mica, Talc, Tin oxide, red36, red 6 lake, red 7 lake, red 34 lake, yellow 5 lake, yellow 10 lake, blue 1 lake, red 30 lake, black2, iron oxides, ferric ammonium ferrocyanide, mangese violet, titanium dioxide, Bismuth oxychloride

*O2M top coat*
  Ethyl acetate, Butyl acetate, Isopropyl alcohol, Nitrocellulose, Phthalic anhydride/trimellitic anhydride/glycols copolymer, Acetyl tributyl citrate, Acrylates /tris(trimethylsiloxy) silylpropyl methacrylate copolymer, Diamond powder, Violet2

*O2M base coat* (its slight offwhite color)
  Butyl acetate, Ethylacetate, Nitrocellulose, Acetyl tributyl citrate, Phthalic anhydride/trimellitic anhydride/glycols copolymer, Isopropyl alcohol, Acrylates /tris(trimethylsiloxy) silylpropyl methacrylate copolymer, Titanium dioxide, Citric acid, BIS (t-butyl benzoxazolyl) thiophene, Diamond powder, Phosphoric acid


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 9, 2013)

My new Freedom palette (the one I really didn't need but just HAD to have) shipped from Montreal today! I'm hoping I'll have it before the weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now, I just have to be strong enough to LEAVE IT ALONE until Christmas (yeah, right).


----------



## Kaori (Dec 13, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> My new Freedom palette (the one I really didn't need but just HAD to have) shipped from Montreal today! I'm hoping I'll have it before the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How do you compare the quality of the inglot eyehadows to shadows by UD, TooFaced, Laura Mercier, etc ? =)


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 20, 2013)

Kaori said:


> How do you compare the quality of the inglot eyehadows to shadows by UD, TooFaced, Laura Mercier, etc ? =)


  I've never tried Too Faced, but I would say that Inglot is in the same range as MAC and UD. I bought quite a few mattes, but my favourite is their pearl finish.  I really like some of these, although I'm really still getting to know them. The problem is that I bought too many palettes all at once. 

  Here are my Inglot palettes:


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 20, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I've never tried Too Faced, but I would say that Inglot is in the same range as MAC and UD. I bought quite a few mattes, but my favourite is their pearl finish.  I really like some of these, although I'm really still getting to know them. The problem is that I bought too many palettes all at once.
> 
> Here are my Inglot palettes:


  Beautiful!!  I have two 20-pan palettes from Inglot and love them!  I haven't gotten to try them all yet, but I'm getting there, lol.  I LOVE that deep green shadow you have.  I think that needs to go on my list.  Unless I already have it and just don't remember.  Like you said...too many palettes all at once.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 6, 2014)

Inglot increased their prices by one dollar =/ I don't like


----------



## kanne (Feb 6, 2014)

Aw  they're still super affordable though! I have to say, I'm really glad I finally tried Inglot, I'm really happy with how quickly they shipped stuff out to me, they often have 30% off online etc., and their eyeshadows are fantastic! I bought #395P recently and I actually gasped when I swatched it. Probably the most beautiful and best textured highlight I've ever seen.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 6, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Inglot increased their prices by one dollar =/ I don't like


  I don't either - a few companies have done that over the past month. Sad, smirking face (can't add a smilie at work).


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2014)

This reminds me that I'll need to work on my Inglot list for IMATS NY lol. Glad I had a list last year because it made my Inglot buying so much faster than everyone trying to fight their way to the displays so they could swatch.


----------



## worldofbeauty24 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been looking into getting some eyeshadows from inglot and i'm wondering if anyone has some suggestions on colors that they have really liked !


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2014)

I moved your post into this thread. :nods:


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 26, 2014)

Going to an Inglot store for the first time this weekend!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've only ever gotten their stuff from IMATS or online, so I'm stoked to wander around the store and play with all the pretties!!  I know I want their red gel liner and one particular e/s (to complete my second 20-pan palette), but not sure what else I'm going to get.  Luckily hubby is totally fine with me taking part of our day together to peruse to my heart's content!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 26, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Going to an Inglot store for the first time this weekend!!  :fluffy:   I've only ever gotten their stuff from IMATS or online, so I'm stoked to wander around the store and play with all the pretties!!  I know I want their red gel liner and one particular e/s (to complete my second 20-pan palette), but not sure what else I'm going to get.  Luckily hubby is totally fine with me taking part of our day together to peruse to my heart's content!


  I've got an entire list made in my notes on my phone of all the shadows i want. It's only about a mile long


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I've got an entire list made in my notes on my phone of all the shadows i want. It's only about a mile long


  I'm _trying _to be good about eye shadows and not get too many more because I really am set on them, unless I find something truly unique.  I already have 39 Inglot eye shadows, so the one that I want to get will complete my two 20-pan palettes, one of which is neutrals and the other of which is chock full of color!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 27, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> *I'm trying to be good about eye shadows* and not get too many more because I really am set on them, unless I find something truly unique.  I already have 39 Inglot eye shadows, so the one that I want to get will complete my two 20-pan palettes, one of which is neutrals and the other of which is chock full of color!


  This phrase doesn't compute with my brain, sorry :haha:


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 27, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> This phrase doesn't compute with my brain, sorry








  I know, I know.  That's how I am with lipstick.  No such thing as too many!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 8, 2014)

My first Inglot order came in the mail today. 20 shadows, 4 blushes and correlating palettes.   I LOVE them. So glad I got them! (Thanks to the bfs CC   I dunno if I'm just being nit picky but I hate the UK delivery speed. £5 shipping and took 3-4 days to get here. Sorry but if I'm spending £141 on cosmetics and forced to pay £5 shipping I expect it quicker than that.  Of course though there is no way to complain about that to them because trying to get ahold of anyone there seems impossible. Just a good job I'm happy with my products!


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 9, 2014)

@PeachTwist I love love love your hair!!  When did you do that?  It reminds me of this awesome character from a Joss Whedon graphic novel called Fray, just backwards (she has the blue on top and the pink/purple on bottom).  Just had to tell you how much I love it!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 9, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> @PeachTwist I love love love your hair!!  When did you do that?  It reminds me of this awesome character from a Joss Whedon graphic novel called Fray, just backwards (she has the blue on top and the pink/purple on bottom).  Just had to tell you how much I love it!!


  Aw, thank you!  I did it in November.  I have a couple inches of roots at the moment so I'm deciding what to do next.  I love it all, but it's so hard to keep up with but I'm also not ready to go back to a natural colour, either!


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Aw, thank you!  I did it in November.  I have a couple inches of roots at the moment so I'm deciding what to do next.  I love it all, but it's so hard to keep up with but I'm also not ready to go back to a natural colour, either!


  Well I don't know why it took me so long to notice it in your avi, lol.  I would love to do this but as you said, it's so hard to keep up with.  Plus my hair is naturally dark and because it's so fine, I don't want to bleach it, so these bright kinds of colors don't really work out for me.  You totally rock it though, girly!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 9, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Aw, thank you!  I did it in November.  I have a couple inches of roots at the moment so I'm deciding what to do next.  I love it all, but it's so hard to keep up with but I'm also not ready to go back to a natural colour, either!
> 
> Well I don't know why it took me so long to notice it in your avi, lol.  I would love to do this but as you said, it's so hard to keep up with.  Plus my hair is naturally dark and because it's so fine, I don't want to bleach it, so these bright kinds of colors don't really work out for me.  You totally rock it though, girly!!


  Oh don't feel bad - I only just changed my avi.  I've been AWOL for about 9 months, had a LOT going on and just disappeared off the face of the earth.  I have fine hair, but there's a lot of it so it feels thick.  The bleaching does kill it a bit though, but I found a way to keep it soft/healthy while still keeping the colours so that works out well for me.  Thank you, though!  I love it so much - I just wish the upkeep wasn't so bad.  I'm thinking of going an all-over cerise colour, at least that would be easier to keep up with than several colours at once!


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

I absolutely love Inglot! Such a good brand but their artist suck and lack knowledge and professionalism.


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 17, 2014)

The best gel liners ever


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 17, 2014)

Inglot has a pro member discount program....FYI


----------



## OctoberViolet (Mar 25, 2014)

Has anyone else seen these new Inglot matte lippies? I was a naughty girl and just ordered three of them. Hey, I've been stressed.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 25, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=6633CC]Has anyone else seen these new Inglot matte lippies? I was a naughty girl and just ordered three of them. Hey, I've been stressed.[/COLOR]


  I've yet to try anything from them other than eye products.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> I've yet to try anything from them other than eye products.


Did you ever place your order?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 25, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Did you ever place your order?


  Hahahaha not yet. I've been busy buying from stila, naimies, anastasia, nigels, nars...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 25, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Hahahaha not yet. I've been busy buying from stila, naimies, anastasia, nigels, nars...


I need anastasia to get the other Dipbrow colors back in stock lol. Or I might end up having to get them at IMATS


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 25, 2014)

OctoberViolet said:


> Has anyone else seen these new Inglot matte lippies? I was a naughty girl and just ordered three of them. Hey, I've been stressed.


  Yes I did see them!  I'm being good and resisting for the time being, as I just bought stuff from them a few weeks ago.  Which ones did you order?  (The purple is a given, of course!)


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 25, 2014)

Oooh! I like 422 (purple) and 423 (pink). I might try those.


----------



## Corally (Mar 26, 2014)

Soo pretty. :drools: 422 and 424 are mine when they come out in Holland.


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 30, 2014)

Just bought 425 and love it


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2014)

Pros can now shop online!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Pros can now shop online!!!


It's about time! :fluffy:


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> It's about time! :fluffy:


  Apparently my membership expired (found out by registering online to order), so i quickly reapplied :lol:


----------



## butterflyeyes (May 1, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Apparently my membership expired (found out by registering online to order), so i quickly reapplied :lol:


 I better go register to make sure MINE hasn't expired lol


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I better go register to make sure MINE hasn't expired lol


  Yes! I was surprised that 2 years had already gone by!


----------



## jani308 (Sep 6, 2014)

I love inglot eyeshadows sooo pigmented


----------

